# Eyes Of The Lich Queen OOC



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

This game will be a continuation of the _Warriors Of The Coast_ game set in the Q'Barra province on Eberron that had been active for about a year before I took a few months off to plot the next move.  Now that I've done that, the next move is now to go into the newest Eberron module that I just picked up, _Eyes Of The Lich Queen_ (which conveniently starts within Q'Barra).  We currently have four existing adventurers from _WoTC_ that will hopefully be coming over to the new game, but I know we'll need several new players as well.  Those current characters from the game are:

*Ari Osten*  Human Hexblade _[stonegod]_
*Jango Silversun*  Elf Sorcerer / Acolyte Of The Skin  _[Valmont]_
*Khalia ir’Indari*  Human Archivist  _[drothgery]_
*Skarghash*  Halfork Rogue / Ranger  _[Brogarn]_

I am not setting any specific number of new characters that I am looking for, because I'm more interested in making sure the characters I bring in fit into where the plot currently stands.  All four characters are in very specific scenarios and places right now in the _WoTC_ game, and thus any new characters (or the assumption of previous NPCs) must come out of an organic place in the storyline.  For me, continuity and things making sense is most important.  Thus, if you wished to join this game, it'd be very important to make or take on characters that would fit in to where the current characters are.  For an idea of where the characters currently stand (as they move towards the start of this new module) you can check out our:

Warriors Of The Coast In-Game Thread
Warriors Of The Coast Out-Of-Game Thread

To give you specifics on where characters are and what kind of character concepts I'm looking for... here's a quick breakdown:

*Khalia* is an archivist of the Silver Flame and she is currently part of a crusade of 50 or so Silver Flame paladins, clerics, warriors, and adepts that are hiking into the Q'Barra interior to deal with a supposed new lycanthropic menace.  _(New characters that are a part of this crusade would be easy to take on.  The biggest concept requirement would be they are members of the Silver Flame church.)_

*Ari* is a hexblade mercenary that was hired by the leader of the Silver Flame crusade through House Deneith.  _(New characters can easily be other mercenaries hired on by the leaders of the crusade.  They do or do not necessarily have to have been hired through House Deneith or be members of the guild.)_

*Skargash* is a member of the town guard of Seawell (where _WoTC_ took place) currently in the Q'Barra wilderness training with an adventuring organization called the Daggerspell Guardians (see Complete Adventurer for details).  The Guardians are overlooking and protecting an ancient ruin from the Age of Demons.  _(New characters could be from anyone who might belong to this wilderness organization - rogues, mages, druids, rangers, scouts, barbarians etc.  They do not necessarily have to have either Daggerspell prestige class, but I wouldn't object to it if you wanted to.)_

*Jango* is a young elf sorcerer who just made a fortunate/unfortunate deal (not necessarily by choice) with a demon from Khyber that had been locked away for several millenia by presumably the dragons.  He is being prompted by this unnatural creature to head north into the Q'Barran jungle to do... something.  _(New characters would be anyone who might interact with Jango on his journey north up Adder Bay and Whitecliff River - a guide, a sailor/boatman, someone else heading north to Whitecliff for whatever reason.  This is probably the least likely kind of character that will get accepted, because they'll have the least amount of reason to join up with the party... but if you can make it work and make me like the reasoning, then go for it.)_

As I mentioned above... the characters/players I bring in will be the ones that not only show me really strong PbP work... but also make character concepts and backgrounds that could most easily fit in to where the current party stands.  Continuity is much more important than originality.  I'm much more likely to accept your concept of a basic veteran Silver Flame cleric from Newthrone with a wife and three kids than I am of a Elan Duskblade former spy that is on the run from Sharn's Dark Lanterns because he stole some important plans and just happens to have arrived in Newthrone to hide out and for whatever reason decides to join up with this party on this strange adventure they're going on.  I'm not saying that I _wouldn't_ accept a character like that... but what I am saying is that you're much _less likely_ to get accepted.  You'd really have to wow me with the reasoning and background as I can only strain credulity so far.  Take that for what you will.

The rules for character creation are below.  However, right now I'm looking *FOR CHARACTER CONCEPTS ONLY.  NOT NECESSARILY FULLY STATTED CHARACTERS.*  If you wish to fully stat your character, you of course may... but it is not a requirement at this moment in time.  Your concept, how he/she fits into the Q'Barra province and current game scenario, and their place in the party (tank, healer, expert, wilderness, finesse character) is most important.

Thanx for considering it, and I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

Character Design Requirements:

- 5th level Eberron campaign set in Q'Barra (to start with)
- All books from the Eberron campaign setting and all 4 main Complete books allowed
- No psionics
- 28 point buy
- Max HP 1st level, average round down for even lvls / round up odds for HP past that
- Average gold for 5th level characters
- Submit crunch, history, and appearance
- All characters receive two additional feats at 1st level over their normal starting amount.  These should be selected for interesting "fluff" purposes, rather than strict crunch.
- Other books and rules from such will be on a case-by-case basis, but I tend to be very easy about that sort of thing.  Just tell me what the rules are, and I'll yea or nea them.
- I will accept certain prestige classes as your 5th level even if you don't fulfill the requirements.  These should be even more integrated into the current plot than regular classes however.  Examples would be either Daggerspell classes, any of the Silver Flame prestige classes, ones associated with mercenaries/House Deneith.  You should have a VERY good rationale as to how/why your character would have the prestige class you are putting forth, especially if it's one a character ordinarily wouldn't be receiving until 6-9th level.

Review both the in-game and out-of-game threads to get an idea of the kind of characters that have existed in the past, plus where the current characters are and how your new one might fit in.

Any further questions, please let me know.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

Current storyline NPCs you are free to take on / develop further if you 'd like (and would have a better chance to be accepted with) include:

Silver Flame crusade members:

Stonegaard - Male Dwarf Silver Flame Warrior-type
Dael'dareen - Male Elf Silver Flame Spellcaster-type
Brother Donovan - Male Human Cleric
Brother Tod Ellston - Male Human Cleric
Brother Anvil - Male Warforged holy Warrior-type
Cerril Maise - Female Shifter Paladin/Exorcist of the Silver Flame

Deneith Mercenary:

Talak'na Darhakesh - Male Hobgoblin Warrior-type

Daggerspell Guardians:

Jakk Corren - Male Human twin dagger wilderness expert-type

Other NPC possibilities:

Jina Silversun - Female Elf Swashbuckler
Watchman Andreana Mallory - Female Gnome Melee-type


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

Another idea that have not been mention, but could fit with Jango, it is to play Jina, Jango's twin, fomerly played by *Rayex*. She is fully stated at a lower level and Jango and Jina have been close to each other since birth... and that could also give good roleplay moment, as Jango have decide to leave Seawell mainly to protect his family from himself and teh Daelkyr which has bound to him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

That is very true... thanx Velmont.  I've added Jina to the NPC list.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

Nice!
What about a dwarven Figther/Warlock? I was wishing to play this sort of pc hehe. I think he could fit as member of the silver flame church, getting in when he was a fighter, after that he realize his true powers as a warlock.
Thats just a general idea , maybe by night I will submit a full concept.


----------



## Autumn (May 22, 2007)

This looks really exciting to me. I love a game that is as character-driven and intensive as this one seems to be. 

 I haven't yet had a chance to read over the old threads but I'll try to do so tonight and get back to you with a character concept or an idea on who I'd like to take over. I'll be away for a few days starting tomorrow - till Friday - but hopefully that won't be a deal breaker?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

As I'm still waiting for the module to arrive from Amazon, I am not rushing anything whatsoever.    Concepts I'll be looking at for as long as I think I'll need to find a good mix of players and characters.  Until I mention otherwise, assume that recruitment is still active, and keep submitting character ideas.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa... I'll be honest here... I've seen warlocks in action, and to my mind I dunno why anyone would want to multi-class them, especially into a melee class.  You'd be throwing at best probably 2d6 damage eldritch blasts, which is the same as wielding a greatsword.  The only difference being attack bonus is better and you get to add your STR bonus to damage when using a greatsword.  So just from a build perspective, I don't think a warlock multi-class is optimal or even just average.  But hey, it's your call.

As far as working a warlock in as a member of the Silver Flame crusade... I play very loose and fast with the flavor text on many classes and such.  I look mainly at the mechanics of a class as a basis and then let people adjust the flavor to fit the character's needs.  So please don't feel the need to have to stick with a standard "supernatural" or "evil" type of feel for your 'warlock'... you can easily adapt the warlock flavor to be a Silver Flame spellcaster that fires "bolts of silver-colored flame" for instance, instead of the prototypical "eldritch blast".  And other stuff like that.  The reason I bring it up of course is that you'd probably have an easier time justifying that kind of character as a member of the crusade than your prototypical by-the-book warlock, and thus make it more likely that I'd accept the character.

Just wanted to get that out there for you.


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Voda may be thinking some combination of _hideous blow_ and or _eldritch glaive_ (Dragon Magic), the latter with is pretty attractive for a melee combatant (melee touch attack at full BAB with iterative attacks and strength).


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Voda may be thinking some combination of _hideous blow_ and or _eldritch glaive_ (Dragon Magic), the latter with is pretty attractive for a melee combatant (melee touch attack at full BAB with iterative attacks and strength).




I don't think it can be part of an itterative attack, or at least after teh first one. It's just like telling a level 20 warlock could attack three time with his eldritch blast (three 9d6 acid ball that blast throught SR, that would be crazy). It would be only one Eldritch Blast that could be combine with one blow I think.

I don't have the book under my eyes, so I might be wrong too, but I would be surprised, as it sounds too strong and abusive when you have many Warlock level.


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As far as working a warlock in as a member of the Silver Flame crusade... I play very loose and fast with the flavor text on many classes and such.  I look mainly at the mechanics of a class as a basis and then let people adjust the flavor to fit the character's needs.




There's a PrC in Complete Mage for a Celestial-themed Warlock. I don't know if it's any good, but it's there.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Voda may be thinking some combination of _hideous blow_ and or _eldritch glaive_ (Dragon Magic), the latter with is pretty attractive for a melee combatant (melee touch attack at full BAB with iterative attacks and strength).




The Dragonfire Adept in the same book has similar mechanics to the Warlock, albeit dragon-themed rather than fiendish/fey-themed.


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I don't have the book under my eyes, so I might be wrong too, but I would be surprised, as it sounds too strong and abusive when you have many Warlock level.



_Hideous blow_ only applied to the next melee attack. _Eldritch glaive_ allows full iterative attacks. Of course, a normal warlock would only get iterative attacks at 8th level (at 4d6 each). I think it has some other limitations, but I don't have the book in front of me.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> There's a PrC in Complete Mage for a Celestial-themed Warlock. I don't know if it's any good, but it's there.



Marrot in our Ravenloft game was one of those and my SO is playing in RL. It essentially prescribes your invocations and does not increase caster level for your old ones, but it is thematically interesting. Not overpowered in my mind.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

Seems my dwarf susited a little debate. Thats good.
But I was planning just to take one lvl of fighter to fit in the crusade. I didn't think about the hideous blow actually, but thats quite a good sugestion. 
On the other hand if I can build a non evil warlock, then I think theres no need for that fighter lvl. It will be a plain warlock, dwarven probably.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 23, 2007)

I have a completely statted out dragonborn cleric Titus Moraphim Sebastion a.k.a. Battlehammer that just finished a pbp adventure. He's lvl 7, but this could be a prelude adventure from earlier in his career. He is an undead slayer and fairly well developed storywise IMHO. 

Desription: This 6.5ft tall Dragonborn-human is broadly muscled to the point of being lumbering. At a solid 220lbs. without equipment, his platinum scales make him look likes he's actually carved of precious metal instead of flesh. When he speaks, energy occasionally crackles between his sharp teeth. His full plate and shield are well worn from the life of war that this cleric has known.

IC thread from his last game.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=188246


----------



## Mista Collins (May 23, 2007)

Though an educated man who thrives in the city streets, Rogan has come to find a certain inner peace guarding the ruins from the Age of Demons as a member of the Daggerspell Guardians. In the forest, he has been able to better hone his stealth abilities. Though he wishes he could harness the arcane ability of some of his Daggerspell brethren, he hasn't found the patience or ability to learn.

A man who feels most natural exploring, going new places and mingling with the masses, the duty with the Daggerspell Guardians here in the forest is starting to bore him. Maybe he can find a duty in Newthrone or somewhere else across Khorvaire, or maybe adventure may come knocking on Rogan's door.

STR 10, Dex 14, Con 10, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 12.
Race: Human
Class: Rogue 5
Bonus flavor feats: Alertness (being able to spot the dangers on the streets), Educated

More stats and info to come. Just a little teaser for you


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

I have changed my mind recently: I had the oportunity to place my hands over complete divine ^^ And the Shugenja cought my attention =) Is it posible to use such class? If thats ok, then as the class describes, my character will be a farway traveler searching for balance in the elements. Finally he ecounters the Silver crusade, and understanding their goals may help him with his, he joined them, hoping to bring balance to the material plane.


----------



## Unkabear (May 23, 2007)

This sounds like an enjoyable adventure.  I especially like the push toward fluff instead of crunch.  So I would like to propose a bard.  A changeling bard who is a detective.

To be most anyone, this is the dreams of any law enforcement trying to track down particular offenders.  Aern works with the militia when they need assistance, he is a detective, a low level gumshoe with a knack for gathering information.  Aern is a strange character as he loathes a single identity.  He/she usually does so well as there are few people that are slow to open up to a bard at a bar, especially one who gets a room worked up.  His/her life is led through a constant immersion of characters.  The only constant thread is his/her detective nature.  Part of the reason that he does so well is that it is difficult to pin him/her down.  The thrill of the hunt is what keeps Aern going and the obsessive compulsive desire to see a puzzle solved. He has done a few jobs for the Church of the Silver flame.  The meetings with the agents of the CotSF tended to be strained, but as Aern was helpful and cooperative they tended to look upon Aern as a necessary evil.  One that could be tolerated so long as he/she continued to provide assistance. 

Aern
Race Changeling
Class Bard
Str 10 Dex 12 Con 12 Int 14 wis 10 Cha 16
Feats 
(Flavor)Improved Unarmed Strike - PHB
(Flavor)Investigate - ECS
1st Extended music - CAd
3rd Song of the Heart - ECS

But it is late, so I will finish the rest of the crunch tomorrow.  As for appearance...well...yes, they do have an appearance.  But as for what he/she looks like is a constantly changing medley.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

Character thoughts for the entrants thus far:

*Vertexx69:* More than just a description of the character, what I really need is a background for why he is in Q'Barra, and how might he be involved with the current plotline in some fasion.  Review the last couple pages of the In-Game thread... take a look at where the characters currently stand and are headed, and see what kind of character would be a part of that.  Would your character really be a part of the Church of the Silver Flame?  And more importantly, how would a dragonborn character interact or exist in the Eberron campaign setting?  What does being a dragonborn in Khorvaire mean to him?  These are the kind of questions whose answers will sell me or not on including him in the game.

*Mista Collins:*  I'm following the tenets of the Daggerspell Guardians organization in the Complete Adventurer pretty closely, and thus it isn't an organization one just happens to fall into... you active have to pursue membership, get a sponsor, go through training etc.  Thus trying to fit your city rogue concept of Rogan into the spellcasting/nature fighter concept of the Guardians might not be your best option for finding a place to get Rogan involved in the scenario the characters currently are in.  Keeping Rogan urban-based is fine if you can design a solid reason for him to come upon or interact with any of the current characters as they advance forward... or modifying Rogan to be more in-line to what the Daggerspell Guardians actually are.  Your choice.  But trying to fit your square peg into the round hole makes you face an uphill battle come character selection time.

*Voda Vosa:*  I am not opposed to shugenja at face-value... elemental spellcasters definitely have their place in Eberron.  My big question is figuring out exactly how a character such as this fits into place in the world.  I don't have the Player's Guide to Eberron so I don't know what their recommendation is for incorporating the class, but using the "far-away traveller" idea, my first thought is a drow.  However, where/when/why a drow shugenja would arrive in Khorvaire and somehow get involved with where the party is the hard part.  You'd have to wow me with a background that really ties your character into the fabric of the end of the _Warriors Of The Coast_ campaign for me to select the character.

*Unkabear:*  To be honest... at the current moment in the Warriors Of The Coast plot, I do not see how a changeling detective would be involved.  As the Silver Flame contingent is made up of devout templars heading out on a new crusade (with a couple hired mercenaries thrown in for additional steel), a gumshoe would not be needed.  He certainly wouldn't be out with the Daggerspell Guardians in the jungle.  For your character to somehow ingratiate himself with Jango would require a lot of background finagling and work on your part.  Again, as I've said to the others above... it's not impossible, but you'd really need to dazzle me with a logical and believable explanation as to why your character as you've designed would find himself involved with the group.

*To everybody:*  Please understand that this is a long-running campaign game, and as I said above, _continuity_ is much more important that _originality_.  This is not the game to try out new character concepts/classes/ideas that you've "always wanted to try".  This is for people who have seen how my game is run and who want to be a part of this specific game because of how it is run and how the characters interact with each other.  I've given you all several ideas of possible character designs and easier ways to incorporate you into the story.  You go against those concepts at your own peril, because I am in no rush to fill slots in the game (and have no problem starting the module with just the current characters involved if that would be best for the game).  I'm not going to just select characters randomly... they HAVE to be integrated into the story.  Please read the _WoTC_ game thread.  See where the characters are at.  Design a character that logically makes sense and can be dropped into any of the scenarios I described with a minimum of effort.  Because THAT is the way for you to be assured that I'll find your entry into the game more favorable.

Anyone who has read the earliest pages of the OOC _Warriors_ thread when I was making selections for the initial characters of the game will see how much I'm a stickler for these kind of things.  Sorry about that... but that's just the way I am when it comes to this stuff.

Thanx guys.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Anyone who has read the earliest pages of the OOC _Warriors_ thread when I was making selections for the initial characters of the game will see how much I'm a stickler for these kind of things.  Sorry about that... but that's just the way I am when it comes to this stuff.




True... and you'll see my first concepts (a changeling warlock and a human druid) have not been chosen. When the game started to lose people, I try to join back and decide to take Jango, sticking with the background that has been written by Rayex, adding my own flavor to it. It has turn to be a really interesting character.

Taking an NPC might be a good solution, and you'll haev plenty of felxibility I think to make it interesting.

That's just my 2 cents for the people who want to join.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

So could I take Dael'dareen? If he is a Spellcaster-type, I guess its any spellcaster type. 
Even a the shugenja. I would like to have some of the existing background on this guy, for me to modify and add the adaptation to shugenja. If this seems to be imposible for youy I will stick with my original idea of the warlock, aplied to Dael'dareen.
Does that sound coherent or I'm saying nonsenses? hehe it's hard to express yourself in other toung.


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

I'm not the DM, but I've got a good grasp on all things Eberrony, so I'll post some thoughts myself. But recall, I'm just a player. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Vertexx69:*Would your character really be a part of the Church of the Silver Flame?  And more importantly, how would a dragonborn character interact or exist in the Eberron campaign setting?  What does being a dragonborn in Khorvaire mean to him?  These are the kind of questions whose answers will sell me or not on including him in the game.



Dragonborn in Eberron are agents in the conflict between the Progenitor dragons, specifically, Eberron and Khyber. They feel called by Khyber to fight the fiends, rakashas, and other agents of the rajas. It his highly conceivable that a normal human living in Q'Barra may have been touched by Eberron (as Q'Barra was a major battle ground in the Age of Demons and Khyber spawn pop up now and then); it could have been the same calling that directed him/her to volunteer as part of the expedition (as a mercenary more than a member of the Church). Trying to balance a person who feels the call of the Flame and Eberron might be an interesting RP challenge, and would put him more as part of the Church forces.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Mista Collins:*  Keeping Rogan urban-based is fine if you can design a solid reason for him to come upon or interact with any of the current characters as they advance forward... or modifying Rogan to be more in-line to what the Daggerspell Guardians actually are.  Your choice.  But trying to fit your square peg into the round hole makes you face an uphill battle come character selection time.



Can't really add too much here; Dagerspell guardians are not strictly an Eberron organization. Q'Barra has all of one "real" city and we just left it.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Voda Vosa:*  I am not opposed to shugenja at face-value... elemental spellcasters definitely have their place in Eberron.  My big question is figuring out exactly how a character such as this fits into place in the world.  I don't have the Player's Guide to Eberron so I don't know what their recommendation is for incorporating the class, but using the "far-away traveller" idea, my first thought is a drow.  However, where/when/why a drow shugenja would arrive in Khorvaire and somehow get involved with where the party is the hard part.  You'd have to wow me with a background that really ties your character into the fabric of the end of the _Warriors Of The Coast_ campaign for me to select the character.



Keeping in mind that drow are *very* different from the Spider-worshiping-evil-spawn-of-Lloth brand; they're scorpion worshping tribal avengers and defenders of Xen'drik with evil tendencies. Shugenja (not called that name in game, they're part of the "Path of Elemental Masters") are described a forsakers of the traditional religions of Khorvaire, and instead worshiping dragons themselves in a manner to be more like them. It isn't totemic worship (that's the Argonessen barbarians), more a complex philosophical set of beliefs. They have eight orders (one for each true dragon type) and identify themselves with one of the four classical elements.

Being that Q'Barra has been touched by dragons, it is possible there is a Shugenja cult/school/whatever in it. A member may have heard about the Church expedition and signed on not so much to fight the evils, but to potentially see how the draconic ruins they may be visiting have something to do with the troubles. Or they may be members of the Daggerspells.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Unkabear:*  Again, as I've said to the others above... it's not impossible, but you'd really need to dazzle me with a logical and believable explanation as to why your character as you've designed would find himself involved with the group.



Can't really add much here. I like the concept, but its more for a Sharn setting.

Again, trying to be helpful.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Shugenja (not called that name in game, they're part of the "Path of Elemental Masters") are described a forsakers of the traditional religions of Khorvaire, and instead worshiping dragons themselves in a manner to be more like them. It isn't totemic worship (that's the Argonessen barbarians), more a complex philosophical set of beliefs. They have eight orders (one for each true dragon type) and identify themselves with one of the four classical elements.



*Voda Vosa*... having seen what stonegod says about shugenja (our resident hexblade player), if you are really interested in playing one, I've figured out exactly how/why this could occur.

- You are a member of the Daggerspell Guardians (and wield daggers like all members do)
- You worship silver dragons and align yourself with the element of air (since silver have cold and gas breath)
- You are a devout student of Zendarrill Lorren, the Valenar elf trainer and leader of the Guardian party that currently resides in the Q'Barran jungle outside one of the ancient ruins, and have followed him for many years

If you take these three parts as the foundation of your character, anything else you create should be fair game.  If this works for you... go ahead and start building a background and identity.  Any race should be okay, although preferably not kalashtar, warforged, or Aerenal elf.  (Valenar or urban elves are fine).

Hope these three small bits are okay with you, but trust me when I say that they are quite important as we lead into _Eyes Of The Lich Queen_ itself.  Thanx!


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> - You worship silver dragons and align yourself with the element of air (since silver have cold and gas breath)




Any relation with the fact that I use fire based magic? Nice opposition at least.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

Thank you very much, the tree of you ^^ I'll be posting my background in about 3 or 4 hours, Got to study now =)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Any relation with the fact that I use fire based magic? Nice opposition at least.



Nope.  You'll see why once the adventure starts.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Character thoughts for the entrants thus far:
> 
> *Mista Collins:*  I'm following the tenets of the Daggerspell Guardians organization in the Complete Adventurer pretty closely, and thus it isn't an organization one just happens to fall into... you active have to pursue membership, get a sponsor, go through training etc.  Thus trying to fit your city rogue concept of Rogan into the spellcasting/nature fighter concept of the Guardians might not be your best option for finding a place to get Rogan involved in the scenario the characters currently are in.  Keeping Rogan urban-based is fine if you can design a solid reason for him to come upon or interact with any of the current characters as they advance forward... or modifying Rogan to be more in-line to what the Daggerspell Guardians actually are.  Your choice.  But trying to fit your square peg into the round hole makes you face an uphill battle come character selection time.




FWIW, add a level or three of paladin  -- aiming for one of the Shadowbane PrCs -- and you've got an urban rogue type from Flamekeep, out adventuring on his own, who was snagged into the Elder's crusade much like Khalia was.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Character thoughts for the entrants thus far:
> *Mista Collins:*  I'm following the tenets of the Daggerspell Guardians organization in the Complete Adventurer pretty closely, and thus it isn't an organization one just happens to fall into... you active have to pursue membership, get a sponsor, go through training etc.  Thus trying to fit your city rogue concept of Rogan into the spellcasting/nature fighter concept of the Guardians might not be your best option for finding a place to get Rogan involved in the scenario the characters currently are in.  Keeping Rogan urban-based is fine if you can design a solid reason for him to come upon or interact with any of the current characters as they advance forward... or modifying Rogan to be more in-line to what the Daggerspell Guardians actually are.  Your choice.  But trying to fit your square peg into the round hole makes you face an uphill battle come character selection time.




From my understanding of what the Daggerspell Guardians stand for is rooting out evil in civilized areas. At least that is what the description of the group in Complete Adventurer states. That is why I was playing the angle from a city based rogue.

By no means did I mean to make it seem like he just "fell" into the organization. He would have joined at a fairly young age and been a member for some time. His recent duty with the Daggerspell Guardians (at the ruins you mentioned) is starting to wear him thin.

But if you feel this doesn't fit with the way the organization is structured in your campaign, I can change how he has met up with one of the characters. I'll have it changed and updated by tomorrow night. (I got to go watch the Tigers beat the Angels tonight   )


----------



## Unkabear (May 24, 2007)

You are right a Changeling just doesn’t fit the bill.  So I will make him human.  And there will be a bit of a change in the history.  After reading a bit more on the previous play and about the CotSF I will have another go.  But I like the concept too much to drop him so that much will remain.  Here is another go.  If he still doesn’t fit then it will be alright.  



Aern has done work for many organizations originally working freelance for the militia and clandestine guilds alike, but eventually found himself working near constantly for one organization.  The church of the Silver Flame.  It began simply with a friar asking him to perform a simple task.  He was sent to find a certain individual within a community.  It was a simple task and for it a man who was an accused Blood of Vol was removed from the community.  As to the location or condition of this man Aern never asked.  But as it was the friar was grateful as the word of the Silver Flame could be more aptly preached in the community.  The little known bard in Seawell began to receive more and more assignments from the Silver Flame.  Aern began to find himself drawn to the teachings of the Church of the Silver Flame, believing that the world could indeed be purified and that he could be a part of it.

It was within this time that he was approached by one particular Cardinal for a few more personal missions.  The bulk of his missions tended toward finding people or information.  A bard could blend in and would often catch snippets of things that would not otherwise be said in the company of a Templar or Paladin.  His ability to view and investigate a scene would allow him to discover what may have happened through non magical means allowing him to work undetected.   Aern began to develop quite a reputation in Seawell as a more than decent bard if not the best and has on occasion been requested to perform at Noble parties there.  Ever with an open ear to catch what whispers would be carried on the wind.

Those whisperings would always find their way into the ears of the agents of the Church.  It was better that he not announce himself, though he knew that the time would soon come that he may have to.  But as a bard yet he may still find favor and as drink still loosens lips he may be able to continue in his calling.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

Well here is my gold dwarf (can I use a gold dwarf?) Shugenja 

Background
Krorn Huzdam lived in the distant mountains of the periphery of Mror Holds for all his youth. There he learned the ways of the Shugenja, the master of the elements, from a local temple, with many other dwarfs. He specialized in the element Earth, the one with which he had more affinity. A lot of his peers choose Fire instead of Earth, seduced by the power that element promised, but Krorn is very stubborn, and in this choice he showed precisely that, stubbornness. 
Upon completing his studies, some sort of strange events start to happened at the lyceum. Some of his Earth focused comrades suddenly started dying, poisoned by some strange substance. All of them show the same syndromes. They where lazy some hours before their deaths, then, they start bleeding from the mouth and start convolve, after what they die. Scared, Krorn appeal to his former master, Drum Kuzdal leader of the Perfect Sculpture Order in that city. His master told him that there where assassins in the lyceum, and that they where looking to exterminate the Order of the Perfect Sculpture. The Order was already taking cards in the business, together with the others Orders in the Lyceum. “The assassins will soon be terminated” Drum said.
Although things where not going as well as Master Drum told him. More deaths happened, even the Order of Forbidding Wasteland, which group the masters of Water, was unable to succeed in decipher the kind of toxin used in the killings.
Chaos ran in the city streets, as the mysterious killers spread the poison to the water supply. Thousands where killed by the hazardous poison. 
Finally, the remnants of the city, abandon it. At the gates of the city, all dwarves cursed the invisible assassins, and pledge vengeance. After that, the scattered, some went in groups, others by themselves, searching a new home, hoping that some day they will be able to gain the needed knowledge to return home and gain back what was theirs by right.
Krorn traveled many miles, searching and acquiring knowledge. He visited towns, forests, big cities, swim across the rivers and lakes and get to the top of the mountains. And still, he felt inside him, that the knowledge he needs still eludes him. 
In one of his journeys he got his hands over an old scroll, in the town of Seawell. There he read about an ancient temple of Shugenjas, buried in one of the ruins of Q’Barra. Enthusiasm filled his soul. Hastily, he makes his way to the ruins hoping to find out the lost enclave and its secret kowledge.
Krorn entered the jungle expecting not more than some angry animals, not an entire adventurers group in training. Thinking Krorn was planning to steal something in the ruins, the Daggerspell Guardians took him prisoner, after a short skirmish. The dwarf wasn’t an easy target, evoking the power of Earth to protect him. The Guardians tie the dwarf up and take him with their leader. 
What seems to be an elf, introduces himself as Zendarrill Lorren, the leader of the Daggerspell Guardians. At first, the elf and Krorn didn’t have much of a polite discussion, but an hour after the two of them met, they were talking normally and Krorn was untied. 
The dwarf told Zendarrill his story, and that there could be some remnants of knowledge, lost in a secret temple inside one of the ruins, which could prove useful to him. 
Zendarrill Lorren offered Krorn a deal: If Krorn prove to be a worthy member of the Daggerspell Guardians, he would grant him access to the ruins and help him in his search of the temple. Happily, Krorn accepted the deal.
There has been three years since that happened. Krorn has proved his worthy many times, but his stubbornness in sticking with his Shugenja tradition, despite the efforts of Zendarrill, force the elf to retain the dwarf some more years under his tutelage.      

Personality
Krorn is a very kind dwarf. He smiles easy, drinks a lot and eats as much. He is somehow clumsy, and often drop the things he is holding, even his sacred scrolls, through which he cast his divine spells. 
Usually he scratch his bold head when facing an intellectual challenge, showing an incredible stubbornness when reaching to a decision, sticking with it, no matter what.
Appearance
Krorn is a tough gold dwarf, with a red, tidy and groomed beard and no hair in his head. He has big hands, and short legs. He uses a wide tunic, of yellow and brown tones. Many of his scrolls hang from his belt. And he is usually manipulating one, when not doing anything. 

Str  12
Dex 12
Con 12+2
Int   11
Wis  10
Cha  18-2
Skills: concentration, heal, diplomaci, spellcraft, knowledge religion, knwoledge the planes.
Feats: Iron will, Toughness, Domain focus (earth), Dodge.
The crunch part needs some revision. The first two feats are related with the pc personality and appearance
Hop you like it


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> (can I use a gold dwarf?)



Gold dwarves are Forgotten Realms, not Eberron.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

Hmmm hill and mountain can be used? I'm asking all this because I dont have any surce of information of eberron, could you inform me of available dwarven subraces?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Hmmm hill and mountain can be used? I'm asking all this because I dont have any surce of information of eberron, could you inform me of available dwarven subraces?




Generally speaking, Eberron doesn't do subraces.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

Well then, plain dwarf it is i guess. Ill re buy mi abilities.


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Brother Donovan - Male Human Cleric
> Brother Tod Ellston - Male Human Cleric




If I could get more information on these two, that would be peachy! Or possibly what pages they are on in the IC thread?

Edit: Another question.


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> If I could get more information on these two, that would be peachy! Or possibly what pages they are on in the IC thread?



Tod is quite the lady's man, or at least that' the impression I got from him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanx for all the support guys!  Glad to hear that everyone's willing to adjust as needed!  I appreciate it!

Here are a few more tweaks to think about for your characters, which will help get them aligned into where the campaign is and make it easier to drop them in as we go forward.

*Mista Collins:*  Ah yes... I see where you were coming from now (having gone back into the Guardians entry in CAd).  Let me see if I can throw out some ideas here that you can pick up on and get Rogan aligned to what the current situation is with the Guardians.  I probably should have gone into more detail like this in the beginning, so allow me to apologize.

In this particular Eberron campaign... I use the Guardians as protector adventurers... more for the common man than the Houses are, since the Houses do most of their work for cash.  There has been a Guardian HQ in Newthrone for several years.

There is another side of the Guardians (which the Valenar elf trainer Zendarrill Lorren is a high-ranking member of) that isn't urban.  Because of many of the Daggerspell's druidic traditions, they take on many of the duties here in the west that the Gatekeepers do way out east in the Eldeen Reaches and Demon Wastes... protecting various sites from the Age of Demons... especially ones that have locked away many daelkyr and other fiends.  They don't replace the Gatekeepers (there are still several Gatekeeper sects in Q'Barra, the Lhazaar Principalities. etc.), but are a _supplement_ to them.

Zendarrill Lorren is a journeying teacher.  He travels from Aerenal through Q'Barra, through Valenar, through the Talenta Plains... teaching interested people about wilderness survival... and then subtly pushing the tenets of the Guardians as they learn.  Many students then decide to join the organization when they discover what the Guardians do.

We could easily say that Rogan has worked with the Guardians in Newthrone for quite a while now, helping the misfortunate who occasionally need a hero.  This way you'd be able to stay a more urban rogue (biggest thing to remember though is that you have to fight with twin daggers, which for a rogue is not really a problem).  However, when Zendarrill arrived back in Q'Barra three months ago after one of his long journey trips, he required most of the Guardians from the city to join him (and the small contingent already stationed there) at the ruins site.  Thus you've been stuck in the woods for three months guarding the campsite while Zendarrill and the more wilderness-oriented Guardians have been making forays into the ruins' dungeons and caverns.

If we take this as a basis for Rogan, you can design the rest of the character from there.  Urban rogue, fights with two daggers, proudly joined the protective adventurer organization called the Daggerspell Guardians several years ago for whatever reasons you choose.  Had worked out of the Guardian HQ in Newthrone, but three months ago the Valenar called you to serve in the woods and you've been guarding this site ever since (and are itching to get back).  Use this as a starting point, and let's see what takes you from there!  Awesome!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

*Unkabear:*  To be honest... the changeling thing didn't bother me, it was the unaffiliated gumshoe concept that I was finding difficult to incorporate (since there wasn't a reason for a freelance private investigator to be brought on the crusade to the north - a purely martial endeavor).  The only outsiders from the templars of the church being brought are mercenaries like Ari.

That being said... your adaptations are intriguing to me.  Now that I have a better grasp of what directon you're happy to go with, let's see what we can do to bring the character more into focus.  I very much like the idea of Aern being an agent for the Church (and thus him being a changeling works fine for me).  Rather than Seawell though, let's assume he works out of Newthrone, the capital city (since it's already been established that Seawell is relatively small, and there's only a couple members of the Flame who live there and run the small temple).

The current head of the Silver Flame in Q'Barra is Elder Samuel Nevillom, who operates out of the village of Wyrmwatch.  Let's say that this "Cardinal" you mentioned in the bio was in fact Elder Nevillom.  You had been opperating out of Thrane, a friar sent you to Wyrmwatch in Q'Barra for some reason (not important necessarily), and once you arrived Elder Nevillom hired you to go to Newthrone and be a set of eyes and ears for the Church.  The Elder is and has always been a rather paranoid man, and once you arrived you started feeding info to the Newthrone Flame leader Cerril Maise (a female shifter Exorcist of the Silver Flame), as well as sending additional info to Nevillom back in Wyrmwatch through Sending Stones and such.

When the current situation of people claiming to have seen the return of werebeasts to the shores of Whitecliff River, you were one of the first people to get wind of it, pass the info along, as well as be one of the investigators into the situation once Nevillom decided things were grave.  Khalia ir'Indari has done much research into the notes and statements from the people who claimed to have seen the werebeasts, and it wouldn't be a stretch to assume that much of that paperwork is probably in your hand.  Your inclusion in the crusade is thus more plausible, especially if you might be masquerading currently as someone else... still keeping your eyes and ears open and reporting what you hear to the Elder.

How does this sound?  If this works for you, you can fill in whatever details around this you would like, as well as start working on a character sheet.  You sticking with Bard 5?  That's fine if you do.  A level of the Spymaster prestige class wouldn't be out of the question either if you wanted.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

*Voda Vosa:*  I think I'm going to have to hit my local bookstore and glance through the Player's Guide To Eberron to see what they say about shugenjas.  Because the one thing I didn't get from your bio was the dragon-worship, which is what stonegod said was the main basis of the Path Of Elemental Masters (and is the one thing that really hinges on the class being able to be incorporated in the current game).  I also had mentioned that you'd have to align yourself with silver dragons and take on the element of air (rather than earth)... but perhaps what I'm thinking of is not what the Player's Guide is talking about when they mention 8 orders for the 8 kinds of true dragon.  I need to find out if shugenjas really fit in the way I'm thinking.

The other real stumbling block I have is that most of your bio is all about what Krorn was _before_ he joined the Daggerspell Guardians.  As I said in the previous post, the foundation of the character really needed to be about being a devout student of Zendarrill and his beliefs (having followed him for years), and the beliefs of the Daggerspell Guadians.  Unfortunately, most of your bio was all about assassins and poisons and such back in the Mror Holds... stuff that doesn't have any real impact on the character's current situation.

If you take a look a couple posts up at what I just wrote to Mista Collins, that goes into a little more detail about what Zendarrill Lorren and the Daggerspell Guardians are up to.  And I really need to see more of a connection between Krorn and Zendarrill than just "Krorn got captured by him, he told him about this completely seperate event he was working on, he then got released and followed the elf around for three years".  Once I go ahead and read up in the Player's Guide about the orders of shugenja, I'll have a better idea of how Krorn can be incorporated more fully.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

*ethandrew:*  Both Brother Donovan and Brother Tod Ellston are high-ranking clerics in the Church of the Silver Flame.  Because they are made squad leaders in this crusade and battle to the north, they both should be strong, well-respected, and have military or combat experience.  They were chosen to be leaders in this battle for a reason.

Brother Donovan has had nothing written about him thus far other than he's male, he's human, and he's a cleric.  He probably also has lived and worked in Q'Barra for quite a long time (either in the capital Newthrone, or perhaps over in Adderport or north in Whitecliff).  He's probably had much responsibility within the Church, which is why he'd probably come from one of those larger New Galifar cities.  Anything else is open to you.

Brother Tod Ellston has appeared before quite a bit.  Start here on Page 20 of the game thread and you'll be able to follow him along.  He is an older gentleman (probably mid to late 40's) and is a retired Knight Templar who had been living the past several years in the town of Pitchwall to the southwest.  He bears a few scars across his face from what look to be claws... so he obviously has seen battle.  Human cleric, exceedingly charismatic and good looking, enjoys the finer things in life now that he's retired (especially the ladies).  Like Brother Donovan, since he's assigned duty as a squad leader he's probably a very good military man.  His charisma probably makes him more of an inspirational leader, whereas Donovan might be more tactical.  Other than that, you're free to make them as you see fit.  Thanx!


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

Judging by this I would go Brother Donovan's route, seeing as he really has no established character and it gives me a lot more freedom for personality. How soon are you looking at getting your IC started?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

The actual game probably wouldn't start until at least the beginning of June, if not a few days further into it.  You have time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

> I also had mentioned that you'd have to align yourself with silver dragons and take on the element of air (rather than earth)



I though that must be the case if I join the silver crusade



> As I said in the previous post, the foundation of the character really needed to be about being a devout student of Zendarrill and his beliefs (having followed him for years), and the beliefs of the Daggerspell Guadians.



I'm sorry for that, I really didn't know much about the philosophy of the daggerspell guardians. That's why I didn't dig to much in that part of the bio. But as I gather more info I'll be updating my bio with it, making it more complete, and stablishing a more real connection betwen the two pcs

In the Dragon cult thing, I was not sure how to slice that in. I could just stated at the beggining of the bio, that the dwarfs where Dragon worshipers insted of a simple lyceum of shugenjas. But since I didn't realy know about that cult, I rather put that the way I did just to not screw up things. But as I say before, I  will update it when I get more info. 
The bio I posted is just an approach, think I should mention that earlier hehe.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

Cool Voda... as I said, let me go check out the Player's Guide so I have a better idea of how shugenjas fit into Eberron, and thus I'll have a better grasp of how to merge your thoughts on the character with where the group stands right now.  Thanx!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

No, thanks to you ^^ I'm a complete neofite in Eberron, I have find only the map pf the continent and explore it a bit, Q'Barra is quite next to the dwarven realm, isn't it?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> No, thanks to you ^^ I'm a complete neofite in Eberron, I have find only the map pf the continent and explore it a bit, Q'Barra is quite next to the dwarven realm, isn't it?




Well, the Mror Holds are dominated by the dwarves (and that's the only place like that in Khorvaire -- the main continent of Eberron), and they're not far from Q'Barra. But, just to toss out an example, there's a very large dwarven presense in Breland, and that's pretty nearly on the other side of the continent.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 24, 2007)

Excellent DEFCON. Everything you suggested was aligned with what I was thinking for Rogan. I will start stating him out a little more completely, get a little more in depth with his background and end up with a smooth transition as the finished product.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 25, 2007)

I like how you run the separate story lines Defcon. 

Battlehammer is a driven young …man, who’s family was torn from him by evil. He seeks it out wherever he happens to be and could fit into a crusade easily, (as vast planar rifts created by evil outsider magic destroyed his homeland). And did I see something about an evil dragon cult? Dragonborn were created with the express purpose of routing out and destroying the spawn of evil dragons and their followers  The Church of the Silver Flame would be a natural place for a champion of good, especially one that can shoot silver flames from his mouth . He might even be considered a prophet or emissary. 

On a side note, how different is eberron from standard D&D 3.5? I read the wiki about the system, and the classes look the same, as do the skills (though I'm not sure what the point system you are using is, after every skill roll). Is equipment the same prices and is money the same?
[sblock=Stat Block]*Titus Moraphim Sebastion (aka Battlehammer)*
Level 5 Cleric of travel & war
Dragonborn Human
Humanoid, dragonblooded

Hit Dice: 8+4D8 (35)
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 22/24 (+9 full plate, +3 heavy steel shield, +2 dodge vs dragon type)

Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+6

Attack: silver warhammer +8 (1D8 +2/X3)

Special Attacks: 
Breath Weapon 2D8 25ft line (acid, cold, electricity or fire - tbd on each use)   ref 14 for 1/2 - usable every 1D4 rounds

Special Qualities: 
Turn/Destroy Undead 10/day - check = 1D20+6 / damage =(2D6+5+3)X1.5
Aura of good
Immune to dragon fear
Draconic Aspect (Heart)

Saves: Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +7

Abilities: (base, + racial, + lvl)
Str 14 +2 (14)
Dex 10 +0 (12, -2)
Con 10 +0 (8, +2)
Int 8 -1 (8)
Wis 16 +3 (15, +1)
Cha 16 +3 (16)

Skills: (10 pts)
Concentrate 1 +4
Heal 4 +7
Knowledge Religion 5 +4 (gives +2 synergy to turn checks)

Feats:
Dragon Tail - Have Dragon tail secondary natural weapon that deals 1D6 +1 Bludg. Dmg.
Dragon Wings - +10 racial bonus to jump checks, glide speed 30 (avg) only ever take 1d6 from falling any distance.
Empower Turning - Multiply turn dmg by 1.5 (2D6+5+3)X1.5
Disciple of the Sun - can spend 2 turning attempts to destroy anything that would be turned

Alignment: Lawful Good

Stuff: (9k)
+1 Spiked Heavy Steel Shield 1180
+1 Full Plate 2,650
Wand of CLW 750
+1 Alchemical Silver Warhammer 2562
Cold Iron MW Longspear 610
Potion of shieldX4 200
Potion of Shield of faithX4 200
potion of see invisible 300
Vials of holy waterX4 100
Powdered silver 20lbs. 100
Adventuring kit (clothes, backpack, bedroll, oilX5, torchesX5, rationsX5, spell pouch) 20
Foldable shrine of good 30


243gp

Spells: 5/4+1/3+1/2+1/
_I'll be putting an asterisk* next to them as I cast, so you know what’s left_  

Lvl 0: ResistanceX2, Create water, Light, Detect magic
Lvl 1: Nimbus of light, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, +Magic Weapon
Lvl 2: Consecrate, Eagles splendor, Lesser restoration, Resist energy, +spiritual weapon
Lvl 3: Dispel magic, Searing light, +Fly[/sblock]
[sblock=History]Titus Moraphim Sebastion's earliest memories were of being spirited away by his family, in the middle of the night. The fiery glow from the burning ruin that used to be their home lighting up the storm clouds of the entire valley. The hooting dark laughs from behind told him it was no accident. His parents and his 5 older brothers were his world, so where they lived didn't really matter so much.

Later there was a tugging at the small boy's mind, he stirred in his fitful slumber, but his mother drew him closer and he settled back down.

A few years later, Titus was ripped from his dreams, by the roar of flames, once again. The family rushed into the night hand-in-hand, but this time the darkness that harried their existence took a much heavier toll than just a home. A tepid gust of putrid breath, a sharp jerk with a wet spray, and his mother torn from his grasp by what seemed to be the very night itself. The oppressive thwumping wing-beats roiling the dust and smoke gave the Sebastion boys a clearer picture of the kinds of monsters that were hunting them. The loss hit them hard for many years after that.

Again that night, a gentle push at the edges of his mind. But in his boundless grief Titus ignored the call, mourning his mothers loss.

His family swore an oath to never let it happen again. They began to train themselves for the invisible war that was being waged against this simple family, always on the move. Joining battle after battle, they fought any opponent that might be linked to the darkness across the lands. As time passed, the Sebastions became legendary soldiers, and simply the presence of one the family seemed to assure victory.

The Sebastion Academy was founded deep in the northern mountains, drawing hundreds of students from across the land. They trained thousands over the next several years, but always in the back of Titus' mind were the flames. They often intruded on his dreams, so when Battlehammer awoke from under his pile of women to the sounds of the citadel's magical alarms, which he had helped put in place, it took a moment to realize what was actually happening - a full scale assault. 

The very clouds were melting under the fury of the fiery tides that swept toward the keep. Winged fiends flew through the lighted night, and horrors rode on the backs of great dark dragons belching flaming death to all who stood before them. The hills beneath them black with demons and undead hordes. Magics shot across the skies for hours in both directions and in every color under heaven. Eventually numbers on both sides started to dwindle, then the very fabrics of space started to be rent right in the middle of castle. 

It soon became clear that no undead could stand before Titus' might but he could do little against foes not chained to the ground, though the withering hails of arrows from his brothers were doing their part from the battlements. Battlehammer was on the field healing wounds when it happened and could only stare on in horror as the Academy he had built fell to ruin. Parts exploded, other sections simply vanished as the churning black void subsided.

As the sun rose, it was clear that neither side could call this a victory. His brothers were gone, but he couldn't find any bodies. He didn't know if they were dead or thrown across the planes, but they were beyond his reach either way. The throngs of corpses covered the battlefield; some of the undead fell to dust as the first rays of sun hit them. 

Titus stood utterly alone amongst the carnage, steam rising from the bodies, the numbness replaced by rage. And this time when the call beckoned there was nothing to keep him from answering it. Suddenly he was standing on a rippling landscape before the great platinum dragon Bahamut and offered the power to seek his vengeance on the evil dragons that had destroyed his life - and he seized the opportunity. 

Over the next day he crafted the shell as instructed, sealing himself inside while reciting the words of devotion. Emerging at dawn, Battlehammer looked around at the world with new eyes. His platinum scaled flesh felt strong and strange and new. An odd burning started to coil in his gut and a stream of energy blasted from his lips. [/sblock]
[sblock=Eberron tie-in]After a couple of small modifications to his full plate, He was ready to begin his hunt again. Glancing amongst the myriad rifts that were slowly tearing his world apart. He chose a hole through which he could see a place that looked similar to his own world and stepped through, unafraid. 

To his immediate surprise however, he found himself falling from a great height over an expansive forest. He fell for almost a minute before remembering his wings, and unfurling them with a snap of new skin that stung from the sudden stop of his fall. He didn’t notice a town, even from this height, so he turned toward the wooded area’s edge, and tried to take solace in an intact world during his descent. 

After a while he noticed a pair of metal lines on the ground. Next to these lines were 3 scout type fellows riding hard, with ghouls nipping at their heals, so he angled toward them instead. With a grand flourish, and a heavy ka-clank he landed behind the ghouls letting loose a roar that surprised everyone (including himself). And lifting his hammer, even as the ghouls turned toward the slower prey, 4 of the 6 were blasted to ash by the might of his conviction. As the other 2 charged to close the gap, Titus opened his mouth and unleashed a sizzling 5ft wide line of silver eldritch flame through both of them. Reducing them to tumbling piles of charcoal that stopped, smoking at his clawed feet. 

The riders had wheeled and were returning to the newcomer. Each was sporting a tunic with a silver flame emblazoned on it. Their eyes were wide with disbelief as they came to a stop and raised a hand.  They bore several wounds and had obviously been riding for days as Battlehammer’s gaze fell evenly on them. “Dismount soldiers and approach. I can take care of those wounds if you would kindly tell me of place.” 

The grateful scouts made camp there for the night, and told tales of Eberron into the dusk, amidst the constant pestering to breath the flame again. They gave Battlehammer thanks in the morning and asked if he would like to accompany them back to the city, to which he humbly agreed. 

The city was huge by his world’s standards. The scouts rode in formation around him as they showed him the way to the Church of the Silver Flame. Several townsfolk openly blanched at the site of the platinum dragonoid, but catch themselves as his gracious smile and smoothly eloquent speech put them at ease as he spoke with his companions. Tipping his hat to the lovely ladies on the street. Up the steps to the church and a new beginning. Titus was welcomed into the fold and into a new home. And when the time of the crusade began he was ready.[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]This 6ft6 tall creature is broadly muscled to the point of being lumbering. At a solid 260lbs, without equipment, his platinum scales make him look likes he's actually carved of precious metal instead of living flesh except for his glowing golden eyes. And the tail and wings belay the possibility that he is anything other than a representative of the platinum dragon-god Bahamut, and a force for good.  When he speaks, energy occasionally crackles between his sharp teeth. His full plate and shield are well worn from the life of war that this cleric has known.[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (May 25, 2007)

Aern has done work for many organizations originally working freelance for the militia and clandestine guilds alike, but eventually found himself working near constantly for one organization. The church of the Silver Flame. It began simply with a friar asking him to perform a simple task. He was sent to find a certain individual within a community. It was a simple task and for it a man who was an accused Blood of Vol was removed from the community. As to the location or condition of this man Aern never asked. But as it was the friar was grateful as the word of the Silver Flame could be more aptly preached in the community. The little known bard in Thrane began to receive more and more assignments from the Silver Flame. Aern began to find himself drawn to the teachings of the Church of the Silver Flame, believing that the world could indeed be purified and that he could be a part of it.

It was within this time that he was approached by a Friar to visit Wyrmwatch on an assignment.  It was there that his assignment was overridden by a higher authority.  It would seem that the Silver Flame had other plans for him and the minor mission bringing him to Wyrmwatch was nothing more than to bring him to the Elder Samuel Nevillom.  

The Elder Nevillom sent Aern to Newthrone to be another set of Eyes and Ears for the Church.  This Aern took to with a passion.  Though once there he reported to Cerril Maise, unbeknownst to Maise Aern was also continuing to send his reports to Elder Samuel Nevillom.

Then rumors began to filter through Newthrone.  Aern was swift to catch the whispers on the breeze and filter the truth from the lies.  Word quickly spread to the church that upon the shores of the Whitecliff River the beginnings of a lycanthrope plague had begun.  Quickly Aern found himself amongst a group of merchants travelling there to investigate and gather more concrete information.  Between his own investigation and the research of Khalia ir'Indari Aern has learned much about the coming plague and all of this information has been filtered back to the church, but what information each of his masters have received differs according to his loyalties within the Church.

______________________________________________

I would be happy to play something such as this.  Since it would work well I will go back to Changeling as I still can find myself enjoying the possibilities the most.  If he did not have the paperwork of Khalia ir'Indari, then at least he would have a remarkable forgery of the research.  Being a Changeling would allow him to be who he would need to be at any time with a greater ease than straight human.  Looking over the Spymaster I think I would go Bard all 5 levels.  The Spymaster though nice, just doesn’t make much sense for a Changeling IMO.  His loyalty to Elder Samuel Nevillom trumps that of Cerril Maise, and the information that he gives to the two of them shows it as Nevillom always seems to know more than Maise, at least in what information Aern gives to them.

Let me know what changes I may need to make to his history to make it flow with the story better.  I will also begin to stat out the character as well.  I will have him up as quickly as I can, but I wouldn't expect it before tomorrow or Saturday morning.

*Edit:* As for posing as someone else it would not be a stretch for Aern to be posing as a Friar or a Pilgrim, still playing the bard, but spinning tales of the Silver Flame.  This would allow him to get close to the group, but when he needs to be someone else he could be, changing his identity like one would change hats.


----------



## Autumn (May 25, 2007)

After a scan through the IC thread I'm more excited about this than ever, and I'm pondering the possibility of taking on Jina. She seemed to me like a solid concept, and if only her poster had been a little more active then she could have been a lot of fun. I also liked what I saw of the relationship between her and Jango. Basically I think it's a real shame that circumstances deprived her of the airtime she deserved, and I'd love to remedy that. 

 Of course I'd put my own twist on her - hopefully Defcon and Velmont will both agree that there's room for that? - but I'd try to keep her faithful to the original concept. 

 The way I see it, it's not at all likely that she would accept whatever excuses Jango made when he left. She would have followed him on his journey just as soon as she could leave a note and get away. Whatever trials she's faced while following her brother's trail can presumably account for the experience and skill she'd have gained since last time - and Defcon, I'd also be very happy to bite down on any story hooks you want to throw into that journey and go swimming on with them to meet up with the others. 

 But before I took her on I'd want to be sure that you were happy with that Velmont. I know that I wouldn't want somebody stepping into the shoes of my character's sister unless I had some faith in them, so... well, just say if you'd rather I didn't. 

 Some links to current games so you guys can get an impression of my writing/rp:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196028
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196218
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=194958

 I haven't been playing around these parts very long, so sorry I don't have much of a record at the moment. But that should at least give you some taste of whether you think I'm right for the game, I hope.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2007)

Not only I don't oppose to the idea of someone taking Jina, I hope to see that. How much modification you can do to Jina will be hope to DEFCON1, but I think as long as you fit with the spirit of the original concept, I think it will be good. Look at Jango, at first, he was suppose to be a Warmage and nothing told he was dragonmarked. I choose to go for a sorcerer instead and I gave him a dragonmark. The result? It gave the main drive of teh character and see where it has put him 

And you are right, I expect Jina to follow Jango even if Jango go away exactly to be far away from Jina, or should I say, to keep the Daelkyr far from Jina.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

I wanted to say that I won't be submitting something, as I cannot find a good grasp for a character and I'm still not comfortable playing in Eberron for some crazy reason. However, I have played with Autumn, Mista, Vertexx, and Voda and they're all excellent Role-Players. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 29, 2007)

Okay folks, here's where things stand with everybody...

*Mista Collins:*  Rogan is in a good place right now as far as why he's where he is.  All that's left is to give a little bit of background of where he came from, and what drove him to join the Daggerspell Guardians in Newthrone.  Also, please do a full stat for him when you get a chance.  Am I correct in assuming you did not want to take either Daggerspell prestige class (Mage or Shaper)?  Your urban development leads me to think you're sticking with Rogue 5?

*Unkabear:*  Aern is in a very good place as well, I am liking where he is headed.  As the next step, please do up a set of stats for him when you can.  He will be Bard 5?  Also, if you wouldn't mind write up maybe 2 or 3 different "identities" that Aern uses on occasion to do his job... three or four sentences on each should be fine.  One might be that friar you mentioned, and one should be more militaristic (an adept or cleric of the church), which is the identity you will be travelling under as part of the crusade (under orders from Nevillom to watch and listen to the soldiers as you travel to find any insubordination).

*Autumn:*  I am absolutely fine with you wanting to take over Jina Silversun.  You'll see quite a bit of Jina posts in the game thread... the ones at the beginning were when she was a PC, the ones toward the end are the ones I NPC'd for her.  You'll find her original character sheet in this thread RIGHT HERE.  When statting out the character to 5th level, you can adjust and adapt it as you see fit... but please try and remain faithful to the character as established.  But whether you make her a swashbuckler 5, or a straight fighter 5, or a mix of the two, or whatever... that can be up to you.  Let me know what kind of build you'd be thinking of.

*Vertexx69:*  Unfortunately, I've been trying to wrap my mind around your character and how it might fit into Eberron.  Since it sounds like you are not familiar with the campaign setting at all, I can tell you that half-dragons, dragonborn, dragon disciples and the like are virtually unheard of (at least in civilized Khorvaire).  In fact, one of the most famous NPC villains in the entire setting is a half-dragon lich who became undead because she was persecuted by the elves and dragons for her half-dragon heritage.  So in this particular game and where these characters are, I just really can't justify having a dragonborn character in the group.  Normally I'd ask you to make some adaptations to the character, but as you've played this specific one before, I wouldn't expect you to really want to do that.  Now if you are really interested in playing this game rather than just this character of yours... by all means please feel free to write up another potential character concept and I'd be happy to look at it.  But for this game, Battlemaster will have to be a no-go.  Sorry.    

*Voda Vosa:*  I have not yet had a chance to look at the Player's Guide to Eberron yet... so I'm still up in the air about how best to approach your character with regards to his being a shugenja.  That class is the sticking point, because I know how I'd like to use the class with regards to the current plot... but also don't want to give away any secrets.  Actually, if you wouldn't mind... could you email me at fishase (a) yahoo.com?  I'll be able to speak with you privately about what I'd like to see happen with Krorn to get him lined up with the game.  If you could do that, I'd appreciate it and will be able to speak more freely about why I'm requesting certain things.  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 29, 2007)

At this point, I think we have enough player interest that I'm going to close recruitment at this point (besides Vertexx69 if he wanted to create another concept).  With the five potential players we have lined up (Mista Collins, Unkabear, Vertexx69, Voda Vosa, Autumn), that will be enough to fill our our party.


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Okay folks, here's where things stand with everybody...
> 
> *Autumn:*  I am absolutely fine with you wanting to take over Jina Silversun.  You'll see quite a bit of Jina posts in the game thread... the ones at the beginning were when she was a PC, the ones toward the end are the ones I NPC'd for her.  You'll find her original character sheet in this thread RIGHT HERE.  When statting out the character to 5th level, you can adjust and adapt it as you see fit... but please try and remain faithful to the character as established.  But whether you make her a swashbuckler 5, or a straight fighter 5, or a mix of the two, or whatever... that can be up to you.  Let me know what kind of build you'd be thinking of.




Of course, there's always the build I kicked around assuming Khalia discovered Jango's secret, took Leadership the next level, and took Jina as her cohort, which was Swashbuckler 3/Archivist 1/Exorcist of the Silver Flame


----------



## Autumn (May 29, 2007)

Oooh! It's an intriguing idea that Jina might have fallen in with the Crusade. Though I could only really see that happening if she found out about Jango's pet demon - I imagine she'd need to be quite shaken up before she'd consider something like that.

 Maybe if she found out and so wanted to follow him, but found that her only real chance to do so was to join with the Crusade - and then, being rather susceptible at the time to any suggestions that might help her ward off demonic influence, she could have accepted schooling and training. 

 That might be a lot of fun. 

 The alternative would be to have her the same bubbly and irascible Jina as ever - probably Swashbuckler 3/Rogue or Fighter 2. In which case she wouldn't have found out about Jango's secret, and would be following simply because a) he was acting oddly and she was worried and b) she'd be damned if he was going off on an adventure without her. 

 I can see either option working pretty well. Velmont, Defcon, do either of you have any strong feelings?


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2007)

The crusade is pretty far way, and Jina was still in town when Khalia left for it, so I think its a bit doubtful. I think the other storyline makes more sense (and more dramatic tension that way as no one is the wiser... yet)

but that's my 2 cents


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2007)

First thing, Jina doesn't know about Jango's bound with a Daelkyr yet... nobody knows yet, it just happen. If we start when Jango tells he is leaving Seawell, it will be the first meeting of Jina with the AotS Jango.

It might be an idea for Jina to evolve in that direction, but that would be once she learn Jango secret, and Jango will hide that knowledge to Jina to protect her from it.


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The crusade is pretty far way, and Jina was still in town when Khalia left for it, so I think its a bit doubtful. I think the other storyline makes more sense (and more dramatic tension that way as no one is the wiser... yet)




I tend to agree, really. If she wants a direction to be pointed at to try and help her brother (after we've put some pieces together in-character), Khalia will certainly give her a push in the direction of the people she thinks are the most capable at that sort of thing (which are the Exorcists of the Silver Flame). But in-character, no one knows about Jango's daelkyr connection just yet (even Jango doesn't really understand what he's bound himself to).


----------



## Autumn (May 29, 2007)

Okay, so the second option it is, no problems. From there we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Unkabear (May 29, 2007)

I began drafting my character and it was destroyed by act of daughter(3) so it may take me a bit longer than I would like.  But I will redraft it and have it posted when I can, but it may take a few days.  But I will have that up for you soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

I have re-thought my character after some time... I saw the artificer overview in wizard of the coast page and I really liked it. But I lack of any game related info, just general characteristics. If I were to have such info I would like to try it, if not, a warlck could do the trick ^^


----------



## Mista Collins (May 29, 2007)

Straight rogue is what I was thinking. I tossed around the idea of both the Daggerspell PrC's, but none of them truly fit the style of Rogan. He fits in well with the organization as a whole, but I can't see him going either PrC path.

I even tossed around the idea that he might focus heavily on his training with the daggers, that some of his other skills have gone semi-dormant. This would have resulted in him possibly taking either the Invisible Blade or Master Thrower PrC. I think that would be an interesting idea. But again, I couldn't think of any true reasons why Rogan would go that route. So I decided to go with a straight rogue for now and leave my options open as the game goes on. 

I will try to have his background and full stats up for you later tonight. If not, I promise them by tomorrow. How do you feel about the feats Educated (ECS) and Master Linguist (Races of Eberron) for the two bonus feats?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 30, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Vertexx69:*  Unfortunately, I've been trying to wrap my mind around your character and how it might fit into Eberron.  Since it sounds like you are not familiar with the campaign setting at all, I can tell you that half-dragons, dragonborn, dragon disciples and the like are virtually unheard of (at least in civilized Khorvaire).  In fact, one of the most famous NPC villains in the entire setting is a half-dragon lich who became undead because she was persecuted by the elves and dragons for her half-dragon heritage.  So in this particular game and where these characters are, I just really can't justify having a dragonborn character in the group.  Normally I'd ask you to make some adaptations to the character, but as you've played this specific one before, I wouldn't expect you to really want to do that.  Now if you are really interested in playing this game rather than just this character of yours... by all means please feel free to write up another potential character concept and I'd be happy to look at it.  But for this game, Battlemaster will have to be a no-go.  Sorry.




Yah, I just joined a table top, 3rd lvl, eberron game and now know why the dragonborn would not fit in. I could just drop the dragon born portion and have him be a plain cleric of the sivler flame, but I really don't know enough about the world yet to write a compelling way to entwine him into the story. Maybe by the next time you need more players, I'll have a more comprehensive knowledge of the Eberron system. And I'm joining a 5th lvl in person game as well so should have it wired in a couple of months  (if I can get one of the DMs to stop telling L5R stories during the games that is ;p)


----------



## Autumn (May 30, 2007)

Okay! Finished my first draft of Jina's level 5 character sheet. Let me know what you think.

[sblock=Jina Silversun](Adapted and advanced from Rayex's original sheet, with a few liberties taken)

Jina Silversun
Female Elf
Chaotic Good
Swashbuckler 3/Fighter 2

12 Strength (+1) (4 pts.)
18 Dexterity (+4) (8 pts., +2 Racial, +1 Level)
12 Constitution (+1) (6 pts., -2 Racial)
14 Intelligence (+2) (6 pts.)
8 Wisdom (-1) (0 pts.)
12 Charisma (+1) (4 pts.)

Action Points: 7
BAB: +5
Grapple: +6
HP: 37 (3d10+2d10+5)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft.
ACP: -0
AC: 21 (+5 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Shield, +1 Deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 16

Attack:
+1 Elven Thinblade +9 melee (1d8+4, 18-20/x2)
or Masterwork Elven Lightblade +9 melee (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
or Dagger +8 melee or ranged (1d4+3, 19-20/x2, 10 ft range)
or  Masterwork Longbow +9 Ranged (1d8, 20/x3, 100 ft range)

Full Attack:
+1 Elven Thinblade +7 melee (1d8+4, 18-20/x2) and Masterwork Elven Lightblade +7 melee (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)

Notes:

Fort Saves: +5 (+3 Base, +1  Con, +1 Resistance)
Reflex Saves: +9 (+3 Base, +4 Dex, +1 Grace, +1 Resistance)
Will Saves: +1 (+1 Base, -1 Wis, +1 Resistance)

Notes: 
Immune to magic sleep effects
+2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects

Feats:
Improved Weapon Familiarity (Bonus Flavor)
Acrobatic (Bonus Flavor)
Weapon Finesse (Bonus Swashbuckler)
Two Weapon Fighting
Two Weapon Defence
Combat Expertise
Improved Disarm

Abilities:
Immune to magic sleep effects
+2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects
Low-light Vision
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks. 
Automatic Search check for hidden doors
Grace (+1)
Insightful Strike

Skills: (44; max ranks 8/4) 
+10 Balance (4 ranks +4 Dex +2 Tumble Synergy)
+7 Bluff (6 ranks +1 Cha)
+12 Diplomacy (6 ranks +1 Cha +2 Bluff Synergy +2 Sense Motive Synergy +1 Glamerweave)
+9 Escape Artist (5 ranks +4 Dex)
+12 Jump (7 ranks +1 Str +2 Tumble Synergy, +2 Acrobatic)
+1 Listen (0 ranks -1 Wis +2 Racial)
+4 Search (0 ranks +2 Int +2 Racial)
+4 Sense Motive (5 ranks -1 Wis)
+1 Spot (0 ranks -1 Wis +2 Racial)
+14 Tumble (6 ranks +4 Dex +2 Jump Synergy, +2 Acrobatic)
+11 Use Rope (5 ranks +4 Dex +2 Silk Rope)

Notes: 
+2 on Use Rope checks to bind someone
+2 on Escape Artist checks to escape from bindings

Equipment: 
+1 Elven Thinblade (3 lbs, 2,400 gp)
Masterwork Elven Lightblade (1 lb, 350 gp)
+1 Mithral Shirt (10 lbs, 2,100 gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (0 lbs, 2,000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (0 lbs, 1000 gp)
Glamerweave Explorer's Outfit (0 lbs (worn), 110 gp)
Masterwork Longbow (3 lbs, 375 gp)
20x Arrow (3 lbs, 1 gp)
2x Dagger (2 lbs, 4 gp)
Backpack (2 lbs, 2 gp)
-Bullseye Lantern (3 lbs, 12 gp)
-2 pints Oil (2 lbs, 2sp)
-50 ft Silk Rope (5 lbs, 10 gp)
-10x Tindertwig (0 lbs, 10 gp)
-Waterskin  (4 lbs, 1 gp)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)
2x Potion of Cure Light Wounds (100 gp)
Potion of Jump (50 gp)
Oil of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
124.8 gp

Total Weight: 38 lbs (Light Load)

Age: ?
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 130 lbs
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Red
Skin: Tanned[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance] Jina is a pretty Elven girl with fiery hair and a spare, athletic figure. She walks with a confident swagger and usually wears a mischievous grin that provides a fine accessory to her flashy yet practical outfit. Two finely-wrought Elven blades hang at her hips, and judging by the grace and efficiency with which she moves she knows very well how to use them.[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
[sblock=Original History]







			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> The fire was burning fiercly in the hearth, and the owls could be heard outside. Jango had his face in a book - as usual - and let loose a small yelp of suprise when his twin sister, Jina, came stomping in through the door. "Tough crowd tonight bro. Mom says you should come and help me keep the peace. They're more affraid of you torching the roof, than me poking their ribs with this." She patted the slim, elegant blade hanging from her hip. "Come on, you can read later, now it is time to work!" With that she turned around and left.
> Sighing, Jango carefully puts the old book down on the table and follows his sister downstairs. Indeed, the common room was full as bursting tonight...
> 
> Dawn was rapidly arriving, and the last guests had just left a short hour ago. Morinda, the twins mother, ushered the last of the maids and cooks outside as she was beckoning to her kids. "Come, please join me for a bite before sleep. I've had Lina made baked peppers and sweetbread for us. We deserve it, after this night." Wearing a tired smile, she headed upstairs, the twins trailing slowly behind her. The room was as Jango left it, only the fire had died. A few logs and a flick of Morindas wrist later, the fire was burning yet again. They ate for a long while in silence, but finally Jango spoke up. "Mother, did father say anything about what the reason behind the recent raids? I mean, it is all good and well for the Lilac that people gather for comfort and comraderie, but I just feel there is something... off... about the things that are happening." He blushed and shrugged, but looked searchingly at his mother.
> ...



[/sblock]

 Jina could never quite forgive herself for letting Jango and his companions have all the fun without her in that business that started with her brother's abduction. It's not surprising then that when Jango came back full of excuses why he had to leave her behind and journey off on his own, she didn't buy a word of it. She couldn't be sure whether he was lying or whether he actually believed his own nonsense, but she was certain of one thing - this wasn't the brother she'd grown up with. Something had happened, and she was possessed by the certainty that he needed her help. 

 Of course it's always possible that that was merely a justification for doing what she wanted to do anyway - chasing after her errant sibling and making certain that this time she didn't miss out on all the excitement. [more to come pending consultation with Defcon][/sblock]

 Defcon, did you have anything in mind with regard to Jina's journey before she caught up to Jango? As I said before, if there are any plot hooks you want to insert there then please do go ahead. Or else if you have nothing particular in mind, and if you'd prefer, I could just make something up myself to justify the levels she's gained over the interim.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 30, 2007)

*Unkabear:*  Redraft whenever you can.  No rush.  Looking forward to seeing Aern!

*Mista Collins:*  Educated and Master Linguist are a-okay with me!  And roger that on Rogue 5.  As the adventure progresses, another prestige class may or may not present itself and you'll be able to decide then whether you'd want to step into it for level 6 or higher.

*Voda Vosa:*  All the Artificer information is in the Eberron Campaign Setting which you'd probably need to pick up to get everything out of the class that you'd need.  As far as warlock is concerned... like I mentioned in an earlier post, if you wanted to use the warlock mechanics to be a "Silver Flame Invoker", I'd be quite all right with that.  You'd be a manipulater of eldritch energy from the Silver Flame and a devout member of the church.  For more info, go to the wikipedia entry for the Silver Flame HERE, as well as the two Wizards website articles that are linked in the entry.

*Vertexx69:*  Thanx for understanding, and yeah... once you start playing in an Eberron game and experience the more noir-ish aspects of the setting, you'll see why it's not as "open and free" as like Greyhawk or Forgotten Realms.  Conspiracy and betrayal are much more prevelant, and a dragonborn just doesn't casually walk down the street.  

*Autumn:*  Your Jina looks great!  Thanx much!  As far as what she's been doing... in the two weeks or so(?) the campaign has been running "in-game", she's been spending that time with her father Klim Silversun, the head of the town's militia.  She's been training hard in swordfighting in all that time.  When I finish up the Warriors of the Coast game with our three current players, I'll be roping Jina into Jango's story so she ends up being ready for you to take over once Eyes of the Lich Queen begin.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 30, 2007)

*Rogan ir'_____*

Here is the stated portion of Rogan. I'm going to have him a son of one of the lesser noble families. I'm not sure what the last name will be yet, but I'll figure it out. This is what has given him the opportunity to be educated like he is. I will have his appearance, personality and background up later.

[sblock=stat block]Rogan ir'_____
Male Human
Neutral Good
Rogue 5

10 Strength (+0) (2 pts.)
17 Dexterity (+2) (6 pts., +1 Level, +2 magical)
10 Constitution (+0) (2 pts., -2 Racial)
16 Intelligence (+3) (10 pts.)
12 Wisdom (+1) (4 pts.)
12 Charisma (+1) (4 pts.)

Action Points: 7
BAB: +3
Grapple: +4
HP: 20 (5d6)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
ACP: -0
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +3 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 18

Attack:
Masterwork Dagger +8 melee/ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2 10ft range)
or Shortbow +6 ranged (1d6, 18-20/x2)

Full Attack:
MW Dagger +6 melee (1d4, 19-20/x2) and MW Dagger +6 melee (1d4, 19-20/x2)

Notes:

Fort Saves: +1 (+1 Base, +0 Con)
Reflex Saves: +7 (+4 Base, +3 Dex)
Will Saves: +2 (+1 Base, +1 Wis)

Notes:
Bonus feat at First level
+4 skill points at first level
+1 skill point every level after 1st.

Feats:
Weapon Focus Dagger (Bonus Flavor)
Educated (Bonus Flavor)
Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus Human)
Master Linguist (1st level)
Weapon Finesse (3rd level)

Abilities:
Sneak attack +3d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap sense +1
Uncanny Dodge

Skills: (96; max ranks 8/4)
+3 Appraise (0 ranks +3 Int)
+10 Balance (5 ranks +3 Dex +2 Tumble Synergy)
+6 Bluff (5 ranks +1 Cha)
+0 Climb (0 ranks +0 Str)
+16 Diplomacy (8 ranks +1 Cha +6 Bluff/Sense Motive/Knowledge (nobility) Synergy, +1 Glamerweave)
+13 Disable Device (8 ranks +3 Int +2 MW Tools)
+1 Disguise (0 ranks +1 Cha)
+3 Escape Artist (0 ranks +3 Dex)
+3 Forgery (0 ranks +3 Int)
+6 Gather Information (5 ranks +1 Cha)
+1 Heal (0 ranks +1 Wis)
+10 Hide (8 ranks +2 Dex)
+3 Intimidate (0 ranks +1 Cha +2 Bluff Synergy)
+7 Jump (5 ranks +0 Str +2 Tumble Synergy)
+9 Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) (5 ranks, +3 Int +1 Educated)
+9 Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) (5 ranks, +3 Int +1 Educated)
+5 Listen (4 ranks +1 Wis)
+10 Move Silently (8 ranks +2 Dex)
+12 Open Lock (8 ranks +2 Dex +2 MW Tools)
+2 Ride (0 ranks +2 Dex)
+11/+13 Search (8 ranks +3 Int)
+6 Sense Motive (5 ranks +1 Wis)
+5 Spot (4 ranks +1 Wis)
+0 Swim (0 ranks +0 Str)
+10 Tumble (5 ranks +3 Dex +2 Jump Synergy
+5 Use Rope (0 ranks +3 Dex +2 Silk Rope)

Notes:
+2 to Search when looking for secret doors or compartments
+2 to Disguise when trying to act in character

Equipment:
+1 Mithril Shirt (10 lbs, 2,100 gp)
2 Masterwork Daggers (2 lbs, 604 gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (0 lbs, 4,000 gp)
2 belt pouches (1 lbs, 2 gp)
Heward's Handy Haversack (5 lbs, 2,000 gp)
- MW Thieves Tools (2 lbs, 100 gp)
- Bedroll (5 lbs, 1 sp)
- Signal Whistle (0 lbs, 8 sp)
- Rope, silk 50' (5 lbs, 10gp)
- Waterskin (full) (4 lbs, 1gp)
- Whetstone (1 lbs, 2cp)
- 5 pieces of chalk (0 lbs, 5cp)
- Inkpen (0 lbs, 1sp)
- Ink Vial ( olbs, 8 gp)
- 2 Scrollcases (1 lbs, 2gp)
   - 10 peices of paper (0 lbs, 4 gp)
Glamerweave Explorer's Outfit (7 lbs (worn), 110 gp)
Shortbow (2 lbs, 30 gp)
20x Arrow (3 lbs, 1 gp)
2x Dagger (2 lbs, 4 gp)
22 gp
9 sp
3 cp

Total Weight: 32/33 lbs (Light Load)
[/sblock]

[sblock=appearance]Age: 20
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 165 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Light Copper Brown
Skin: Tanned

With a smile, the younger gentleman sits on the forest floor cleaning the dirt from under his nails with one of his daggers. Even as he sits there, his glamerweave clothing seems to shift between hues of black, silver, and blue. Next to him on the ground sits a small haversack made of blackened leather.[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 1, 2007)

Just for the record as I believe a bard is flamboyant I will have a couple of colors for my text.  Each will be for a different major persona/cover.  My main color will simply be Blue.  But for the others as I will be freely moving between them as the situation seems fit.

Aern
Friar/Pilgrim
Soldier/Merchant Guard ect.
Female Bard/most female persona's

There may be others poping up, but those will be the big ones.  I am not trying to step on anyones toes, but this will make it easier for me.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the beginning.  There is still more to do, but it is a start.
Aern
[sblock]
*Aern*
*Race*: Changeling
*Class/Level*: Bard 5
*Alignment*: Neutral
*Size*:Medium
*Height*: variable
*Weight*: variable around 130
*Speed*: 30’ walk

*Str*   10 +0
*Dex * 12 +1
*Con * 12 +1
*Int *    14 +2
*Wis *  10 +0 
*Cha *  16 +3

*Fort* 2 = 1+1
*Ref* 5 = 4+1
*Will* 4 = 4+0

*BAB * +3 Ranged  +4 Grapple +3

*AC * 11 = 0 + 1

*HP * 25 


*Weapons & Damage*


```
[B]Skills[/B]	                    total      ranks	     skill mod										
Balance (Dex)	              [B]5[/B]	=	4	+	1	+	
Bluff (Cha)	              [B]7[/B]	=	4	+	3	+	
Concentration (Con)	      [B]9[/B] =	8	+	1	+	
Diplomacy (Cha)	              [B]7[/B]	=	4	+	3	+	
Disguise (Cha)	             [B]11[/B]	=	8	+	3	+	
Escape Artist (dex)           [B]4[/B]	=	3	+	1	+	
Gather Information (Cha)      [B]7[/B]	=	4	+	3	+	
Listen (Wis)	              [B]4[/B]	=	4	+		+	
Perform (Cha)	             [B]11[/B]	=	8	+	3	+	
       (Stringed Instraments)
Sense Motive (Wis)	      [B]8[/B]	=	8	+		+
Sleight of Hand (Dex)	      [B]5[/B]	=	4	+	1	+
Tumble (Dex)	              [B]6[/B]	=	5	+	1	+
			64 Total Skill Points
```


*Magic Items*	                                                   Cost & 	Book

Vestment of many styles                                         500                  Races of Eberron
Magic Bedroll                                                            500                  MIC
Everfull Mug                                                              200                 MIC
Everlasting Feedbag                                                 800                 MIC
Everlasting Rations                                                  350                  MIC
Eternal Wand of Cure Light Wounds                    820                  MIC
Handy Haversack                                                   2000                 DMG
*Eq*
Masterwork Lute
Masterwork Mandolin
Masterwork Fiddle
Dagger
Club
Short Sword
Candle
Chalk 3 pieces
Flint & Steel
Mirror Small Steel
Oil (1-pint flask)(x2)
Sewing Needle
Whetstone
Ever Burning Torch
Explorers Outfit
Travelers Outfit

*feats * 
(Flavor)Improved Unarmed Strike – PHB, (Flavor)Investigate – ECS, 1st Extended music – Cad, 3rd Song of the Heart – ECS

Bard Spells
[sblock]
0 level
Dancing Lights
Mending
Prestidigitation
Ghost Sound
Detect Magic
Mage Hand

1st level
Distort Speech
Cure Light Wounds
Expeditious Retreat
Feather Fall

2nd level
Detect Thoughts 
Shatter
Insidious Rhythm
[/sblock]



*Bard special abilities*
[sblock]
Bardic Knowledge
A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.) 
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random. 
DC	Type of Knowledge
10	Common, known by at least a substantial minority of the local population.
20	Uncommon but available, known by only a few people legends.
25	Obscure, known by few, hard to come by.
30	Extremely obscure, known by very few, possibly forgotten by most who once knew it, possibly known only by those who don’t understand the significance of the knowledge.
Bardic Music
Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks. 
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), spell trigger (such as wands), or command word. Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. 
Countersong (Su)
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds. 
Fascinate (Sp)
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability. 
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a -4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result. 
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. 
Inspire Courage (Su)
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. 
Inspire Competence (Su)
A bard of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to help an ally succeed at a task. The ally must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the bard. The bard must also be able to see the ally. 
The ally gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as long as he or she continues to hear the bard’s music. Certain uses of this ability are infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the bard concentrates, up to a maximum of 2 minutes. A bard can’t inspire competence in himself. Inspire competence is a mind-affecting ability. 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Actually, choosing colors is a good point.  And in that regard, unfortunately Unkabear, Ari Osten is already using blue, so you'll need to select something else for Aern's main color.

Here are the colors already selected:

*Ari Osten* - Royal Blue
*Khalia ir'Indari* - Sienna
*Jango Silversun* - Yellow
*Skarghash* - Dark Orchid

*Rogan ir'____* - Dark Orange
*Aern* - Lime
*Jina Silversun* - XXXX

And Voda Vosa... have you made any decisions yet on what you're planning?  The shugenja?  The warlock?  An Artificer?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

I will stick with the warlock, later on the day I will post the sheet, I'm almost done with it.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 1, 2007)

Easy enough Lime Green is bright enough for me.  Though I will still be changing colors as I change persona's...I will figure it out.  I will do what I can to not make it confusing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 2, 2007)

Rogan would be best suited for Dark Orange or would Dark Orange be best suited for Rogan? Either way, Dark Orange is what I will be using.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm ashamed: Today a friend has facilitate me his eberron campain setting book, so I'm creating an artificer. It's almost done, just need equipment and a good story, and suggestions? He is a gnome.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I'm ashamed: Today a friend has facilitate me his eberron campain setting book, so I'm creating an artificer. It's almost done, just need equipment and a good story, and suggestions? He is a gnome, so I was thinking to place him with Jina and his brother? Cousin maybe? don't really know




Cousin? Jina and Jango are elves...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

Why did I get the idea that they were gnomes?!?!?!  Never mind then, temporary mind lapsus.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, heres my gnome artificer, I would need a sugestion for the background, he could fit in the Silver flame, as mastercrafter or something like that.

Oh and I had a question: Can I have an homunculus? As you can see I have added the necesary things in the equipment, but if theres any problems, I wil replace it with a more powerfull wand

[sblock]
Name: Hutty "Fast fingers" Rodembergy 
Class: Artificer
Race: Gnome
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 
Deity: 

Str:  8 -2      Level: 5        XP: 10000
Dex: 12 +1      BAB: +3         HP: 23 (1d6+1)
Con: 12 +1      Grapple: +1     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4      Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0      Init: +4        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 16 +3      ACP: -X         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  

Total
Armor:          10    +4    +1    +1    +1    +0    +0    17
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 15

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +1          +2
Ref:                       1    +1          +2
Will:                      4    +0          +4

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Crosbow heavy             +5     1d8        19-20x2
Quarterstaff              +4     1d6/1d6    20x2
Morningstar               +1     1d6        20x2

Languages: Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Elven, Draconic 

Class Abilities: Artificer knowledge, Artisan bonus, disable 

trap, scribe scroll, brew potion, craft wondorous item, 

craft homunculus, craft magic arms and armors, retain 

essence. 

Feats: Extraordinary Artisan, Exeptional Artisan, Magical 

aptitude,Toughness,point blank shot 

Skill Points: 28+7+7+7+7   Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Magic Device      8    +3          +11
Spellcraft            8    +4          +12
Search                4    +4          +8
Knowledge(arcana)     4    +4          +8
Knowledge(arch. enge.)4    +4          +8
Concentration         6    +1          +7
Craft(alchemy)        6    +4     +2   +12
Craft(metalworking)   6    +4          +10
Craft(armorsmithing)  6    +4          +10
Profession            2    +0          +2
Disable Device        2    +4          +6
Apprise               2    +4          +6


Equipment:                      Cost  Weight                 

Mastercraft small heavy crosbow  350gp
Chain shirt                      100gp
Artisan Clothings  
Mornigstar small                   8gp 
Light steel shield                 9gp                 
Cloack of Intelligence +2       4000gp  
Masterwork Artisan tools
(metalworking)                    55gp  
Masterwork Artisan tools
(Armorsmithing)                   55gp
Homunculus(Iron defender) 
materials                         75gp
Alchemist's lab                  500gp     
Magic Missile wand               350gp
ring of protection +1           2000gp
Tent                              10gp
Bedroll                            1gp
Blanquet                           5sp
Trail rations                      5sp
Rope hemp
Fishhook  
4 potions Cure Light Wounds      200gp
1 potion of reduce person        250 
Total Weight:XXlb      Money: 1036gp

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  
Max Weight:           1-26  27-53 54-80 

Spell DC:  + 3 (Int) + Spell Level


Age: 34
Height: 1.3 meters
Weight: 60 kg
Eyes: green
Hair: black
Skin: little tanned
[/sblock]
Appearance: 
Hutty is quite short as most of the gnomes, he has big 

pointy mustach and a little pointy beard. His deep green 

eyes, appear to see beyon, to percive the mechanics and the 

essence of all things, living or not. His fingers usually 

move fast in a random fashion whenever he is interested with 

some device artifact or the sort. With his usless tiny 

mornigstar and his little shield, he seems more like a 

mini-warrior than an artificer, though his bulty backpack 

and his several potions makes think otherwise


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Voda Vosa... I really can't suggest a background for you... you really need to figure one out for yourself.  This is your character.  I will certainly help tweak the details so they make sense in the grand scheme of things... but as I've said from the very beginning... the _character background_ is much, much more important than the _stats_.  I will not ever just accept a character because of a specific race/class combo is interesting or because we don't have one represented yet... the details of the character background and why they are involved are paramount.

So while you might want to play an gnome artificer more than a dwarf shugenja or a Silver Flame invoker... none of those points matter in the least if you don't have a character background first and foremost.  So please please please... go back... read where the party is coming from and is going... come up with a character and background that _fits in_ with one of the plotlines currently moving forward (the Flame crusade, the Daggerspell Guardian work, Jango's journey north), and only after THAT has been taken care of and we've worked out a good fit... will I concern myself with the race, class and stats of the character.

Thanx.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have created the Rogue's Gallery thread for _Eyes Of The Lich Queen_ RIGHT HERE.

I have approved the following characters only, and if I could please have Ari Osten, Khalia ir'Indari, Jango Silversun, Jina Silversun, Rogan ir'___, and Aern posted over there right now, I'd appreciate it.

Those of you who are still without complete characters, please continue to work on them in this thread, and only when it is done and accepted will I give you the go ahead to post it over in the other thread.  Do not post your character in the other thread until I have approved it.

Also, Autumn... please select a color with which you will use for Jina Silversun's dialogue.  Thanx all!  The actual game thread will go up after all characters are completed and ready in the other thread, and I've advanced the Warriors game thread to the point where I can switch over.  Watch here for details.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm sorry if it seems that I wanted you to make my character background, english is not as easy to use as it seems, I'll try to explain myself better now: What I intended to say was that I need .. mmm ... like an 'OK' or a 'That could work' for the background. I'm still working on it, but I thought I needed your aprobal in this: Does the silver flame have a crafter working for them?  I was thinking that Hutty may be this crafter and was required to accompany the crusade to supply it with all sort of magical gadgets. Is this general concept alright? Is it plausible? 
I hope I have been more clear now than before, sorry for the missunderstood.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 4, 2007)

In the backwoods of Q'Barra, it's unlikely that the church has any artificers; any it has -- and most are tied to House Cannith, Zilargo, or Breland -- are likely to be in Flamekeep where there's more market for their wares.

Having said that, if you've got access to Five Nations, here's an idea...
[sblock]
Khalia's father is a high-ranking member of the Argentum, a secret group in Thrane that works to keep powerful magic items out of the hands of the enemies of Thrane and the Church (Khalia is, at this time, quite unaware of this). It's possible that your character also has ties to the Argentum, Lord Alistair ir'Indari sent you to Khalia for one reason or another, and you were snapped up by the Elder's crusade unwittingly much like she was.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2007)

Well Jina's speech was originally yellow and that suited her, but I guess it's best to keep her color distinct from Jango's. So I'll follow your lead, Defcon, and use the same pale yellow that you did when you NPCd her. 

 She's up in the RG now.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Does the silver flame have a crafter working for them?  I was thinking that Hutty may be this crafter and was required to accompany the crusade to supply it with all sort of magical gadgets. Is this general concept alright? Is it plausible?



I'll just cut to the chase... as it stands right now with what you've presented... the answer in my mind is 'no, it is not plausible'.  The Church in Newthrone isn't that big that they'd require their own artificer, not when House Cannith has already been established in the storyline with having a pair of shops in the city and have been doing work for the Church for this crusade.  Sorry to be so blunt... but I didn't want to say 'no' outright because there was a chance you might have had this really awesome idea already that would have made me go "Ah!  I get it!  That rocks!"  Since it appears as though you don't have some background already created to explain away why a gnome artificer who isn't a member of House Cannith but instead a member of the Church of the Silver Flame and has found himself in Q'Barra and is required to go on this crusade with a bunch of warriors, paladins, and clerics... I'm going to have to say 'no' to this character.  Sorry.

I cannot stress enough Voda Vosa... there is the list of the very plausible character breakdowns in the very first post that say quite specifically the kinds of characters that are much, much easier to justify in this game.  You have to decide what's more important to you... this particular game because you like the storyline and want to be a part of it... or the desire to "play race XXX and class XXX because I've never done that before." (which seems to be why you keep throwing out classes like shugenja, warlock, and artificer - all the more obscure and esoteric classes).  If it's the latter, then I'd recommend waiting for a new game to start up that is completely fresh and has no backstory or character requirements, because they're much more likely to have space for a dwarven shugenja that is looking for information on some assassins that killed his friends.

Thanx for your interest in the game... but I'm wondering if perhaps this game isn't really going to give you what you are looking for?  I really don't know.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

Testing to compare: Jina and Jango

Edit: Well, from twins, I think that's fine


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Well Jina's speech was originally yellow and that suited her, but I guess it's best to keep her color distinct from Jango's. So I'll follow your lead, Defcon, and use the same pale yellow that you did when you NPCd her.
> 
> She's up in the RG now.




I'm okay with Pale Yellow if you are (and you don't mind having to use the html color code rather than ones from the pull-down menu).  However, I do want to make sure that our other players' monitors can tell the difference.  I know many times certain colors look fine on one person's monitor, but on another the colors appear too bright, or too dim, or it's hard to tell them apart.  I tried to select that specific pale yellow because I thought it would be noticably different than standard yellow and it wasn't a big deal when she was just an NPC for Velmont... but now that she's back to being a PC, everybody please let me know if you can't tell the two yellows apart.  Thanx!

And thanx to everyone who has put their character into the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Those who remain... get them up when you can.  Thanx!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

It's fine with me. I must tell I know what I post and what I donT, post, so it is less troublesome for me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, from twins, I think that's fine



That was exactly why I selected it.  When Jina was the PC first, she had Yellow.  When Jango became the PC, he also was Yellow.  When Jina returned as an NPC I thought having a paler yellow made sense since yellow was her original color and they were both twins.  The irony of course being their last name is 'Silversun' and yet their color is Yellow.  Don't ask me why Rayex chose that color in the first place.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know, but I choosed Yellow because it is the color I have with all my characters, so that way, I don't have to think 'What color did I choosed for this character.'. Also, it fit well with the standard dark background fo ENWorld. I'm not sure how many choose another look for the board and can't tell if Yellow is as good for teh other styles.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2007)

They're a bit close colorwise, and a quick glance wouldn't show a large difference. Context helps, of course.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 5, 2007)

I can barely tell the difference between the colors @ home. Shows up better at work, but that's probably just tweaking monitor settings.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay, looks like that color doesn't work for some people.

 As you pointed out Defcon with a name like 'Silversun' silver would be a natural choice, so maybe I'll go with that. It could become even more apt in the future if she finds the Flame. 

 So silver it is I guess. It's not quite as suitable for her personality in my eyes, but never mind, it'll do since the pale yellow isn't usable. 

 By the way, on the subject of future character development, a quick question... was the waiver of PrC requirements a one-off deal for the progress to level 5? Or will that hold true in future? Because it occurs to me that if I ever do want to go into Exorcist of the Silver Flame then it'll be tough to meet the skill requirements while taking only one level of Archivist (which is what I'd ideally like for that build).


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> By the way, on the subject of future character development, a quick question... was the waiver of PrC requirements a one-off deal for the progress to level 5? Or will that hold true in future? Because it occurs to me that if I ever do want to go into Exorcist of the Silver Flame then it'll be tough to meet the skill requirements while taking only one level of Archivist (which is what I'd ideally like for that build).




I'm not DEFCON1, but if the PrC make senses in game for you to take and you don,t meet the requirement, You'll get it. The best example, it is Jango, I never wanted Acolyte of the Skin and I was forced to take it, and screw the requirements.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've always been of the opinion that prestige classes should be given out because they make sense from a roleplaying perspective and what the character has done in-game to become eligible for it... not because they do or do not meet any "requirements".

Should a dwarven bodyguard who has sworn himself to a particular lord in a game be prohibited from taking the Dwarven Defender prestige class at some point because way back when he didn't take the Endurance or Toughness feats?  Absolutely not!  (Especially since both of those feats suck royal ass).  That is just stupid.  I realize that the game was designed in this way because they were afraid that min/maxing newbs would try and cherry pick abilities off of the prestige classes unless they made it very hard for them to gain the classes (and they didn't trust DMs to use common sense when giving them out), but I refuse to go along with that sort of hand-holding.

So in my games... characters will find themselves in positions to pick up prestige classes because of how they have been roleplayed and where they find themselves (with teachers, groups or such).  If you want Jina to become an Exorcist of the Silver Flame, you'll have to do a lot to roleplay the character towards that goal.  Joining the Church would be an important first step, because it's never even been established whether the Silversuns actually even worship the Flame.  However, once Jina meets up with Khalia again... opportunities might start coming up that would allow that to eventually happen.

But the same is true for many prestige classes.  A number of groups, organizations and philosophies will appear over the course of the game that characters might be interested in moving into.  Or your character may continually do something despite all evidence to the contrary that it's a good idea that will eventually cause a prestige class to "come upon you" through no desire or will of your own.  And in that case... you have to just deal with it.  

This is Eberron.  You keeping talking to strange voices... it's eventually gonna bite you in the end.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Or your character may continually do something despite all evidence to the contrary that it's a good idea that will eventually cause a prestige class to "come upon you" through no desire or will of your own.  And in that case... you have to just deal with it.
> 
> This is Eberron.  You keeping talking to strange voices... it's eventually gonna bite you in the end.




That sounds familiar... *Velmont become distracted* What? You think? No, nobody here know about you... *Velmont look at the people here.* Oh, sorry, I was speaking to myself


----------



## Autumn (Jun 6, 2007)

Right, sounds very sensible to me. 

 And don't think I'm set on the Exorcist idea or anything; it's just one way that I can imagine things panning out. If you asked Jina right now then of course she'd say that becoming an Exorcist - or even joining the Church - was just about the last thing on her mind.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2007)

Part of Rogan has been transferred over to the Rogue's gallery. Just have to type up all the real meaty background stuff and put it over there.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't suppose you'd be willing to let in one more? I was thinking about Brother Donovan (partly 'cause I like clerics, partly 'cause it looks like you don't have one.  ). Background-wise I was thinking something like this:

Donovan was a scrapper from the day he was born. His first enemy was his own umbilical cord, wrapped as it was around his throat as he struggled to reach the birth canal. He was the last of ten children in a poor home, and so had to fight for every scrap of food he got. And when he was ten years old, he had to fight a fever that took half of his siblings. 

Given this, it would have been easy for Donovan to become a cutthroat or a thief, to prey on the weak. Instead, as the man grew, he became something of a local protector, eventually joining the city guard. It was while breaking up a small riot near the local temple that Donovan first encountered The Silver Flame. Realizing his own strength of spirit was what had so long sustained him, Donovan instantly felt a kinship with the brethren of the church. He soon turned in his badge for a set of robes. 

His reputation and that of the church amplified one another, and Brother Donovan quickly grew to prominance. And when the call went out to crusade for the purity of men's bodies and souls, Donovan eagerly answered.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 8, 2007)

Still working on a few of the bits of Aern, mainly the many fronts of Aern.  I may switch out the unarmed combat feat for Able Learner from Races of Destiny allowing him to ignore the paying double for cross class skills though not changing the cross class limits.  Though the req's for it are being human or dopleganger...I was hoping changeling would somehow manage to slide its way into such a feat.  Though with how you view PrC's I don't see this as too much of a problem.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, jkason. Happy to see you here. It is DEFCON who has the last word, but I wouldn't be against to see you in the game.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hey, jkason. Happy to see you here. It is DEFCON who has the last word, but I wouldn't be against to see you in the game.




Hi, Velmont. Good to see you, too. I'll keep my fingers crossed Defcon is in a giving mood...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Unkabear:*  Able Learner sounds fine.  If it's human and doppleganer, then I'd include Changeling in that.  Go ahead with it.

*jkason:*  So far what I've seen about a Donovan background looks good.  Do me a favor and write up his Appearance, plus go into what's been some of the important things he's done in the Newthrone Church that made him become one of the three commanders of this crusade (along with Brothers Ellston and Anvil).  Elder Nevillom selected him for a reason, I'd love to see what it was.  Plus, what is his relationaship with the female porcine shifter Cerril Maise (who is the head of the Newthrone Church)?  If you get some good stuff going, I think I might be able to squeeze you in.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

*More on Donovan*

Let's see if this tickles your fancy:

*Appearance:* While Donovan tends to keep them covered, he bears various tatoos, most of them found near one or more of the scars he received in the fights those tatoos represent. The only generally-visible tatoo is that of the Silver Flame's fiery arrowhead, which he had set on the back of his right hand when he took his vows. As for the scars, the only one he does nothing to conceal is the crecent-shaped mark near his left eye. Gained while holding off a half-dozen ruffians who were trying to extort gold from an elderly merchant, the scar reminds Donovan of the providence he's had; once he would have called it luck that saved his eye, now he believes it was a touch of the divine. 

Donovan wears the more formal robes of his office when circumstances call for it, but prefers more humble attire. While his beard is more evenly trimmed and his face cleaner, he might still be mistaken for a laborer--with his broad shoulders, rough hands, and only-slightly-better-than-commoner's clothes--were it not for the Silver Flame's arrowhead hung prominently about his neck by a silver chain.

*Accomplishments:* It is perhaps this tendency of Brother Donovan's not to set himself apart from his flock which has so endeared him to them. He's certainly not afraid to get his hands dirty; Donovan has spent more time than anyone working with the volunteer construction crews he organized to clean up and renovate the slums that housed the church's poorer followers.

When Donovan more recently spearheaded a campaign to clean out the "protection" gang leeching off his home neighborhood, he fought alongside the constabulary, then sat at table with the gang's leadership to broker their amnesty in exchange for their retreat. 

*Cerril Maise:* While Brother Donovan's stubbornness initially lead him to repeated spats with his superior, eventually the two developed a mutual respect for one another. As a shifter, Cerril had to contend with those who insist that shifters are a blight left over from the scourge of the lycanthropes--bitter enemies of The Silver Flame. Donovan, however, has always refused to judge based on the circumstances of one's birth. After all, he himself has risen from squallor to become a man of faith and of his people. 

Given the obstacles they both had to fight to overcome, the two have grown to see they have far more in common than their initial head-butting would have suggested.

*Miscellany:* I'd been thinking that, with his brutal past, Donovan's first level might actually be Barbarian. It fits with the "uncivilized" living situation he was in, certainly. I could see him living much of his youth illiterate, as well as often surviving fights only through force of will (read: rage).  The uncivilized/barbarism aspect is part of where the scars and tatoos are coming from, as well. 

Obviously, then, I'm thinking of him as non-lawful. Neutral Good seemed to fit, I thought, with the way he doesn't quite follow the standard dress of priests and initiates his own programs / directives, but the way he's always got an eye on the welfare of others.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I like it jkason!  Works for me.  The level of barbarian is also a nice touch.  Although if you do that, you will lose out on third level spells, so beware.

However, an option I am quite okay with if you so chose... if you didn't want to give up your 5th cleric level for one level of barbarian, but instead just wanted to opportunity to Rage (to go along with your characterizartion)... I'd allow you to swap out your Turn Undead ability for the barbarian Rage ability one-for-one.  If you'd prefer to do that, rather than take the one barbarian level, I'm okay with it.

Please go ahead and stat out the character, and post the stats and the Appearance & History over in our Rogue's Gallery thread.

BTW - it's never been established whether Donovan is his first name or last name, so feel free to make that choice for yourself (and make up the requisite other half of the name).  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

By the way... I never actually mentioned it to our new players, but all your new characters are beginning to appear in the few remaining posts in the _Warriors Of The Coast_ in-game thread as I gather all the players back together.  So to all of our new players... feel free to check that thread out if you haven't already and you'll see how things are coming together.  You are also free to make small roleplaying posts like our current players are doing if you'd care to, just to flesh out what is going on... but like I told them, these last remaining posts on the WoTC thread are mainly going to be me forwarding and pushing the story ahead to reach a point where I can switch over to the actual _Eyes Of The Lich Queen_ module.  Once that happens, I'll start up a new EotLQ thread, and won't be commandeering everyone's characters so freely as I am now.

Thanx guys!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 8, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I like it jkason!  Works for me.  The level of barbarian is also a nice touch.  Although if you do that, you will lose out on third level spells, so beware.
> 
> However, an option I am quite okay with if you so chose... if you didn't want to give up your 5th cleric level for one level of barbarian, but instead just wanted to opportunity to Rage (to go along with your characterizartion)... I'd allow you to swap out your Turn Undead ability for the barbarian Rage ability one-for-one.  If you'd prefer to do that, rather than take the one barbarian level, I'm okay with it.




As the resident numbercruncher, I'd advise against that; there's too much that works off of Turn Undead attempts these days.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> As the resident numbercruncher, I'd advise against that; there's too much that works off of Turn Undead attempts these days.



That's true to an extent, if you plan on spending your feat slots for divine feats.  But if you don't and instead pick up other traditional feats, then Turn Undead could become superfluous.  Rage might be a more desireable option (especially if you get 3rd level spells out of it).  It really depends on how jkason plots his build.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm reticent to give up Turning for Rage, especially in an adventure with "Lich" in the title.  But you make a good point about third level spells, too; a lot of them look pretty handy. I'm thinking at this point I might forego the flavor-Barbarianing and instead incorporate Donovan's scrapper nature into his feats: i.e. give him feats that reflect his early tendency to wade into the middle of a crowd and take a lot of hits for the good of others. Here's a skeleton of what I'm thinking of. Let me know what you think:

*Brother Horatio Donovan, Cleric 5*

Stats:

Str 14
Dex 10
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 16 (15, +1 @ 4th level)
Cha 10


Feats:

4 feats at 1st level (1 +1 Human +2 campaign bonus):
Endurance (+4 on saves for endurance conditions)
Diehard (stable and disabled below 0 HP)
Eyes in the Back of your Head (flankers get no +2 bonus to hit)
[Improved Toughness (+1 HP per hit die) OR Self-Sufficient (+2 Heal and Survival)]

1 feat at 3rd level:

Augment Healing (+2 HP healed per spell level) OR
Divine Vigor (turn use for +10' move, +2 HP per level)


Skills (maxed):

Concentration
Diplomacy
Heal
Kn: Rel

Domains: Protection, (Good or Exorcism)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I like the idea of Endurance and Diehard as your two flavor feats... they definitely give a sense of the toughness/scrappiness of the character.  I dunno if I'd want to spend a feat on Improved Toughness however, as you could get the same effect of the +1HP per level by a CON-raising magic item or a wand of Bear's Endurance.  Feats are so hard to come by, using one for a measly 5 extra hit points (+1HP x 5 levels) doesn't seem worth it.  Taking Power Attack or Weapon Focus might be more worthwhile for you.

Same could be said of any of the skill-raising feats... not usually worth losing a feat slot in my opinion.  Feats are too valuable for just an extra +10% to a skill success.  Powerful Charge would come in handy probably 10 times as often, and give you much more bang for your buck.

But of course... the decision is yours.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 9, 2007)

If you are desiring to be a healer and though you may use some of your turn attempts there are two feats that you may still consider.  Sacred Healing & Sacred Purification from PHBII.  You need the first for the second.  Sacred Purification uses one turn attempt to let off a burst of positive energy that heals 1d8+Cha mod to everyone within 60' of you.  And as a bonus, all undead take 1d8+Cha damage from the burst.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 9, 2007)

Alright here is a hopefully final draft including a few fronts that Aern would use.  I am going to see what will happen if I went with a variety of shades of green for the text boxes for continuity.

Aern
[sblock]
*Aern*
*Race*: Changeling
*Class/Level*: Bard 5
*Alignment*: Neutral
*Size*:Medium
*Height*: variable
*Weight*: variable around 130
*Speed*: 30’ walk

*Str*   10 +0
*Dex * 12 +1
*Con * 12 +1
*Int *    14 +2
*Wis *  10 +0 
*Cha *  17 +3

*Fort* 2 = 1+1
*Ref* 5 = 4+1
*Will* 4 = 4+0

*BAB * +3 Ranged  +4 Grapple +3

*AC * 11 = 0 + 1

*HP * 25 


*Weapons & Damage*


```
[B]Skills[/B]	                    total      ranks	     skill mod										
Balance (Dex)	              [B]5[/B]	=	4	+	1	+	
Bluff (Cha)	              [B]9[/B]	=	4	+	3	+	2
Concentration (Con)	      [B]9[/B] =	8	+	1	+	
Diplomacy (Cha)	              [B]6[/B]	=	3	+	3	+	
Disguise (Cha)	             [B]15[/B]	=	2	+	3	+	10* +
Escape Artist (dex)           [B]4[/B]	=	3	+	1	+	
Gather Information (Cha)      [B]7[/B]	=	4	+	3	+	
Listen (Wis)	              [B]4[/B]	=	4	+		+	
Perform (Cha)	             [B]11[/B]	=	8	+	3	+	
       (Stringed Instraments)
Perform (Cha)	              [B]6[/B]	=	3	+	3	+	
       (Sing)
Sense Motive (Wis)	      [B]9[/B]	=	7	+		+	2
Search (Int)                  [b]7[/b] =       5       +       2
Sleight of Hand (Dex)	      [B]5[/B]	=	4	+	1	+
Tumble (Dex)	              [B]6[/B]	=	5	+	1	+
			64 Total Skill Points
```


*Magic Items*	                                                   Cost & 	Book

Vestment of many styles                                         500                  Races of Eberron
Magic Bedroll                                                            500                  MIC
Everfull Mug                                                              200                 MIC
Everlasting Rations                                                  350                  MIC
Eternal Wand of Cure Light Wounds                    820                  MIC
Handy Haversack                                                   2000                 DMG
*Eq*
Masterwork Lute
Masterwork Mandolin
Masterwork Fiddle
Silver Dagger
Club
Short Sword
Candle
Chalk 3 pieces
Flint & Steel
Mirror Small Steel
Oil (1-pint flask)(x2)
Sewing Needle
Whetstone
Ever Burning Torch
Explorers Outfit
Travelers Outfit

*feats * 
(Flavor)Able Learner RoD, (Flavor)Investigate – ECS, 1st Extended music – Cad, 3rd Song of the Heart – ECS

Bard Spells
[sblock]
0 level
Dancing Lights
Mending
Prestidigitation
Ghost Sound
Detect Magic
Mage Hand

1st level
Distort Speech
Cure Light Wounds
Expeditious Retreat
Feather Fall

2nd level
Detect Thoughts 
Shatter
Insidious Rhythm
[/sblock]



*Bard special abilities*
[sblock]
*Bardic Knowledge*
A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.) 
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random. 
DC	Type of Knowledge
10	Common, known by at least a substantial minority of the local population.
20	Uncommon but available, known by only a few people legends.
25	Obscure, known by few, hard to come by.
30	Extremely obscure, known by very few, possibly forgotten by most who once knew it, possibly known only by those who don’t understand the significance of the knowledge.
*Bardic Music*
Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks. 
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), spell trigger (such as wands), or command word. Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. 
*Countersong (Su)*
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds. 
*Fascinate (Sp)*
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability. 
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a -4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result. 
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. 
*Inspire Courage (Su)*
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. 
*Inspire Competence (Su)*
A bard of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to help an ally succeed at a task. The ally must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the bard. The bard must also be able to see the ally. 
The ally gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as long as he or she continues to hear the bard’s music. Certain uses of this ability are infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the bard concentrates, up to a maximum of 2 minutes. A bard can’t inspire competence in himself. Inspire competence is a mind-affecting ability. 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The many faces of Aern
[sblock]
Aerndel Barrne                                 -Lime
Aerndel is a soft spoken Templar of the Church of the Silver Flame.  He is loyal to a fault to Cerril Maise gathering information for her.  He often does not know the use of the information nor does he question the request for information.  He has a network of informants and spies that serve the Silver Flame even if by loyalty of coin.  He is a strange Templar as he is a Bard, though he passes as a poor soldier or minor cleric.  Due to his soft spoken nature many tend to not know where to place him, or feel ill at ease as he watches and saves his council for Cerril Maise alone.

Aerndel is remarkably nondescript.  Average height, standard cut hair, brown eyes & hair.  The most notable thing about him is how unremarkable he is.  His soft spoken nature tends to set him apart in the company of soldiers, even those of the Silver Flame.

Aern                                             -Green
Is an informant of the Silver Flame.  He is a man who’s very existence is a rumor.  He is spoken of as an informant, but often any information through skeptical sources that was yet still sound tended to be attributed to him.  Rumor has it that Elder Nevillom speaks with him directly and receives the information of this mysterious man.

If you have a description of Aern please submit it to the Chapterhouse in Newthrone as Cerril Maise is desiring of any information of this man.

Friar A’brt                                    -YellowGreen
A devout and outspoken man of the cloth loudly proclaiming the Grand News of the Silver Flame!  Denouncing those who may speak ill of the Church His sermons are not yet of renown, but he is a raising star in church with a few eyes watching his progression.

Friar A’Brt  is a gaunt man who’s robes drape on him as if he had missed several months of good meals.  In fact when he does sit with any given group he insists on eating sparingly suggesting that the Silver Flame is providing him with all the strength that he needs.  When pressed he will eat broths, gruels and mushes tending toward the unremarkable foods ordering that the excess of what would have been cooked be given to the needy of the local population.  The top of his head shines in the sunlight and a the right angle the blond hair that cups the back of his head disappears giving the impression that he is bald, and he very well may be in the next few years as far as those who’s lives he touches can tell.

Astryl  Firebow                                         -SeaGreen
A bard that will bring the roof down with her fiddle travels the land on itchy feat.  She may stay in any given place for as little as two days to several months.  She travels where she may and always finds a welcome when she draws her bow across the strings of her fiddle.  She has left a trail of broken hearts and noses as she wanders the lands.

Astryl is a beautiful woman with a mane of fire red curls.  Her green eyes show a long road walked though the smile on her face or the banter in her voice may say otherwise.  She has curves in all the right places and has been known to draw the ire of women as the stares of men tend to linger.  Her outfits tend to cling though always seem to flow.  

John Doe (random misc guy) Whatever green fits my fancy at the time.
Any Miner/worker/stable hand/serf that Aern finds necessary to be to gather information.
[/sblock]


Let me know what you think and I can post this over in the rogues gallery.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2007)

Unkabear, Sacred Healing looked quite good, but the Heal: 8 prereq means Donovan's not eligible to take it as a feat until 6th level, so I stuck with Augment Healing.

Defcon, I also took your advice on some of the feats. Powerful Charge looks neat, and fits quite nicely into Donovan's whole "rush into the fray" personality. Below is a draft of the character, without spells chosen, a bonus language, and HP. I was a little unclear on average with rounding. is d8 an average of 4? Also, I'm not sure if there's a language Donovan should take based on his environment, or if I should just pick something randomly. 

Let me know if I messed anything else up:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Horatio Donovan
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] The Silver Flame (Protection, Exorcism)

[B]Str:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000/15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:^[/B] ??/?? (5d8 +10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 12  +1 (4p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'/20'  [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16* +3 (8p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 10  +0 (1p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +1 to Wis @ 4th level
^ Diehard feat (disabled at -1 to -9, auto-stabilize)

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6*   +3    +0    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

* [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/magicArmor.htm#fortification]Light Fortification[/url]: 
     25% chance to negate critical and sneak attack dmg
* Eyes in the Back...: No bonus to flankers (can still be sneak attacked)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2    +0   +6* 
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0    +0   +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +0   +7

* Endurance: add +4 on saves for endurance conditions 

Action Points: 7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical[/B]
Heavy Mace +1.............+6.....1d8+3*........x2
Heavy Mace +1 (two hands).+6.....1d8+4*........x2
Heavy Steel Shield........+5.....1d4+1*........x2
Light Crossbow............+0.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

* Powerful Charge: +1d8 damage if attack is at end of charge

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Bonus language TBD

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class

--Cleric--

* Simple Weapon and all armor proficiencies, all non-tower shields
* Divine Spell per day: 
            orisons: 5 (DC 13)
            1st level: 4+1 (DC 14)
            2nd level: 3+1 (DC 15)
            3rd level: 2+1 (DC 16)
* Spontaneous Cure Spells
* Domains:
      ~Protection: Resistance bonus on next save + Cleric level (5) 1 hour 1/day to creature touched
      ~Exorcism: exorcise possessing spirits with successful Turn Check (lasts 24 hours)  
* Lawful and Good auras
* Turn Undead 3x/day (+2 to check for Kn:Rel synergy)


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Eyes in the Back of your Head (1st level)
Augment Healing (Bonus Human)
Endurance (Campaign Bonus)
Diehard (Campaign Bonus)
Powerful Charge (3rd level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--

Concentration..............8....+2....+0....+10
Diplomacy..................8....+0....+0....+8
Heal.......................8....+3....+0....+11
Know: Religion.............8....+1....+0....+9

--Cross Class--
Climb......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Jump.......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Balance....................0....+0....-4*...-4
Hide.......................0....+0....-4*...-4
Move Silently..............0....+0....-4*...-4

* -4 ACP


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
MW Breastplate..........350gp....30lb
    +1 & [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/magicArmor.htm#fortification]Light Fort[/url].....400pp....--
+1 heavy mace...........312gp....8lb
+1 heavy stl shield.....117pp....15lb
Light crossbow...........35gp....4lb
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Holy symbol, silver......25gp....1lb
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Explorer's outfit.........--.....--
Signal whistle............8sp.....--

--In Backpack--
Wand of CLW.............750gp....--	
Crossbow bolts x10........1gp.....1lb
Rations x6................3gp.....6lb
Bell......................1gp.....--
Ink.......................8gp.....--	
Inkpen....................1sp.....--	
Parchment x5..............1gp.....--	
Sealing wax...............1gp.....1lb	
Waterskin.................1gp.....4lb
Antitoxin x2............100gp.....--	
Holy water x2............50gp.....2lb
Sunrod x3.................6gp.....3lb
Cleric's vestments........5gp.....4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]84lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 123gp 1sp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 230lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Augment Healing: All Conj (heal) spells heal +2 HP per spell level
orisons (5, DC 13): 
1st level(4+1, DC 14): 
2nd level (3+1, DC 15): 
3rd level (2+1, DC 16): [/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]While Donovan tends to keep them covered, he bears various tatoos, most of them found near one or more of the scars he received in the fights those tatoos represent. The only generally-visible tatoo is that of the Silver Flame's fiery arrowhead, which he had set on the back of his right hand when he took his vows. As for the scars, the only one he does nothing to conceal is the crecent-shaped mark near his left eye. Gained while holding off a half-dozen ruffians who were trying to extort gold from an elderly merchant, the scar reminds Donovan of the providence he's had; once he would have called it luck that saved his eye, now he believes it was a touch of the divine. 

Donovan wears the more formal robes of his office when circumstances call for it, but prefers more humble attire. While his beard is more evenly trimmed and his face cleaner, he might still be mistaken for a laborer--with his broad shoulders, rough hands, and only-slightly-better-than-commoner's clothes--were it not for the Silver Flame's arrowhead hung prominently about his neck by a silver chain.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Donovan was a scrapper from the day he was born. His first enemy was his own umbilical cord, wrapped as it was around his throat as he struggled to reach the birth canal. He was the last of ten children in a poor home, and so had to fight for every scrap of food he got. And when he was ten years old, he had to fight a fever that took half of his siblings. 

Given this, it would have been easy for Donovan to become a cutthroat or a thief, to prey on the weak. Instead, as the man grew, he became something of a local protector, eventually joining the city guard. It was while breaking up a small riot near the local temple that Donovan first encountered The Silver Flame. Realizing his own strength of spirit was what had so long sustained him, Donovan instantly felt a kinship with the brethren of the church. He soon turned in his badge for a set of robes. 

It is perhaps Brother Donovan's tendency not to set himself apart from his flock which has so endeared him to them. He's certainly not afraid to get his hands dirty; Donovan has spent more time than anyone working with the volunteer construction crews he organized to clean up and renovate the slums that housed the church's poorer followers.

When Donovan more recently spearheaded a campaign to clean out the "protection" gang leeching off his home neighborhood, he fought alongside the constabulary, then sat at table with the gang's leadership to broker their amnesty in exchange for their retreat. 

While Brother Donovan's stubbornness initially lead him to repeated spats with his superior, Cerril Maise, eventually the two developed a mutual respect for one another. As a shifter, Cerril had to contend with those who insist that shifters are a blight left over from the scourge of the lycanthropes--bitter enemies of The Silver Flame. Donovan, however, has always refused to judge based on the circumstances of one's birth. After all, he himself has risen from squallor to become a man of faith and of his people. 

Given the obstacles they both had to fight to overcome, the two have grown to see they have far more in common than their initial head-butting would have suggested.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> ```
> [B]Name:[/B] Horatio Donovan
> ```



He doesn't happen to put his hands on his hips all the time and wear shades, hm? 

CSI: Miami reference


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Unkabear and jksaon, your characters look great.  Thanx much!  If you haven't already (and I haven't checked yet), please go ahead and post them in the rogue's gallery thread.  Donovan will also need to have a color selected for dialogue when you get a chance.

Royal Blue, Sienna, Yellow, Dark Orange, Green, Silver are all taken.  I'd also recommend avoiding other greens because those Unka is using for Aern's other identities, Dark Orchid  because at some point we may or may not see the return of Skarghash, and Dark Slate Gray  because that is the color of Jango's "second skin".


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Royal Blue, Sienna, Yellow, Dark Orange, Green, Silver are all taken.  I'd also recommend avoiding other greens because those Unka is using for Aern's other identities, Dark Orchid  because at some point we may or may not see the return of Skarghash, and Dark Slate Gray  because that is the color of Jango's "second skin".




I wonder which color NPCs will take after that


----------



## drothgery (Jun 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I wonder which color NPCs will take after that




Well, a lighter blue like PaleTurquoise works pretty well, as does Nelson's old SandyBrown. There's also nobody using anything in the red range, so DarkRed or even Pink could work.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, a lighter blue like PaleTurquoise works pretty well, as does Nelson's old SandyBrown. There's also nobody using anything in the red range, so DarkRed or even Pink could work.




We are lucky to have only one changelling in the group, or it would be difficult to find any no use color...


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Unkabear and jksaon, your characters look great.  Thanx much!  If you haven't already (and I haven't checked yet), please go ahead and post them in the rogue's gallery thread.  Donovan will also need to have a color selected for dialogue when you get a chance.




Dark Red sounds good. Works with Donovan's battle-scarred concept, I think. 

I'll move the character sheet over, but I'm still not clear on HP (8 at 1st, but is it 4 for each level thereafter? Looking at other character sheets, it doesn't look like that's correct), and is there a bonus language you'd suggest given Donovan's background?


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 11, 2007)

I did not mean to take up a large section...but I figured that it would keep things easier if I just kept with several shades of one color.  As well it left open and availible other color choices for everyone else.  I didn't want to get greedy,


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> I did not mean to take up a large section...but I figured that it would keep things easier if I just kept with several shades of one color.  As well it left open and availible other color choices for everyone else.  I didn't want to get greedy,




I'm not complaining, just foudn that funny to see so many color in DEFCON post...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2007)

jkason, DarkRed is fine.  Looks good.  As far as HP, I _believe_ what it is (and I'm sure stonegod, drothgery and Velmont will correct me if I'm wrong) is that it's max HP at first, then alternate low average / high average each level past that.  

So a d8 cleric would be 8+4+5+4+5 = 26

Of course, it's been so long that I've thought about it, I'm probably all wrong.  Veteran guys?  Confirm?  Deny?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

Honestly, I don't remember (and I think I have to figure it out at each new level), but a quick calculation from Jango HP make me think it is right. Max at first, average roll at each level (round down the total).

Jango have 4d4+1d8+10 hp for a total of 27. Max at first level: 4. Average of d4 = 2.5. Average of d8 = 4.5.

4d4 (4+2.5+2.5+2.5) + 1d8 (4.5) + 10 = 27

For a cleric, it means (8+4.5+4.5+4.5+4.5)+(5*Con) = 26 + 5*CON

In resume. DEFCON1 is right, my method is just another way to do the same calculation


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Of course, it's been so long that I've thought about it, I'm probably all wrong.  Veteran guys?  Confirm?  Deny?



Bingo, chiefaroo.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys. HP updated, and I went with Dwarven as a language; figured they're the sort of realists / laborers Donovan might appreciate. I picked spells, too, so the sheet should be finished now. 

jason


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2007)

I dropped by the end of the Warriors of the Coast thread to try to get my bearings a bit. I notice Donovan's there. Should I be posting as him at this point, or should I wait until EotLQ officially starts? I've no real preference on the matter; I know you're trying to integrate disparate threads in order to get the next adventure started, after all.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

Jina's posted once already. Mostly we're in "wrap-up" and transition mode, so I think its fine to RP knowing that this part of the ride is fixed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Exactly.  Anyone who'd like to add "flavor text" to the thread in between my wrap-ups... please feel free.  Especially if you think it'll help get you into character once the new game starts.

And has everyone got their characters completely posted and updated to the rogue's thread?  When we start on Monday, I want to make sure we're all up to date.  Thanx guys!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll update Rogan later tonight after work. I had computer problems which I was able to fix last night.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 15, 2007)

I am quite happy with what has been made of Aern.  It gives me a good feel of where I should go with him.  Ah the duplicity.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey guys!

I had originally planned on starting the new thread today (with the beginnings of the actual module), but I found that I didn't want to cram the whole endgame into one long post without giving folks the opportunity to respond in character about what was happening.  The end of the _Warriors Of The Coast_ game is HERE, and is open to everyone right now to post if they'd care to comment in-character on what is occuring.

My guess is that I'll finish up the endgame posts by tomorrow afternoon and then hopefully create the new EotLQ in-game thread either tomorrow night or early Wednesday morning.  Obviously, once the new thread is created, we'll return back to a normal PbP posting situation and everyone can start really roleplaying like a regular game.

Any questions/problems/comments before we proceed, please let me know!  Thanx all!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm already adding my flavor to your posts... I really feels that if Jango is left alone, he will really end up as a true acolyte of the skin.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been silent so far letting Defcon 1 post for me but I couldn't let this one go.  I believe that it will be fun to begin Aern with a trial of his faith.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2007)

FYI: Jina is going to be absent for a bit.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, thanks stonegod. As I said in that thread, I do apologize for the sucky timing, but there's no helping it.  :\


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 19, 2007)

No problem Autumn.  I'm actually going on vacation the week around July 4th, so for that week the game'll be on hold as well.  It's summer time... this stuff happens.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> No problem Autumn.  I'm actually going on vacation the week around July 4th, so for that week the game'll be on hold as well.  It's summer time... this stuff happens.



I demand game 24/7!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 19, 2007)

I like the way to Warriors of the Coast is going and how you are running ROgan thusfar. I might just wait until the EotLQ to post for Rogan.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Game has begun!  Check out the Playing The Game thread for the first post... following the battle inside the temple.

I'd like to thank you all for indulging me as I tried to pull all the disparate character threads together into some kind of cohesive whole.  Although the end result is a bit far-fetched, it plays into what occured in the previous game plus explains away why we needed "volunteers" for this module rather than Sur'Kil taking from his own personal adventuring group.

Finally... for Velmont... you and I have to have a talk.    If you can, do me a favor and email me at fishase(at)hotmail.com, for we have several things to discuss.  I deliberately left Jango's fate open, as I wanted to hear from you personally on what Jango would have done and did do about his second skin and the demon attached to him.  Please drop me a line and we'll see what we come up with!

Any questions/problems... please don't hesitate to ask them here.  Otherwise, go ahead and start posting!  The game is afoot!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2007)

Email sent. Title is Jango... in case it has reach your Junk Folder.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2007)

Linky, linky (to the new thread).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Crap!  Velmont, I posted the wrong email address!  (Kinda stupid that I don't even know my own email address aparently!)  Sorry bout that!

Email me again please at:

fishase(at)YAHOO.com

(I was wondering why your email never showed up in my in-box!)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2007)

Sent to Yahoo...


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2007)

Posted. Looking forward to this game.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2007)

Sniff... now Ari is the only member of the Aberrant Mark Club for Men. 

Not that the rest of you know that.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2007)

I know it   

But I'm still marked. Even if it isn't an abberant dagonmark, the constellation mark is often mistaken for a dragonmark, and as it doesn't looks like at the dragonmark of an house, it might be mistaken as an aberant dragonmark... but I can end with five marks, so that can be weird for many lookers.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 22, 2007)

For those of you who aren't aware of it, Jango's prestige class for 5th level has changed from Acolyte Of The Skin to Dragon Prophet.

In case you're wondering how/why I did this (especially our new players), at the time I gave Velmont the Acolyte Of The Skin prestige class initially, it was a reward for good roleplaying ("reward" being a relative term, as it involved having an evil demon attached to him... but that's what happens when a young elf with not the greatest Will save in the world speaks with voices coming from Khyber-worshipping temples).  I gave him his 5th character level much earlier than the other players were going to earn theirs.  The other folks got other characters rewards themselves, but being a level ahead was Velmont's.

However, once the game morphed over to EotLQ, which needed everyone at 5th level... he was now back to being an equivelant level again but stuck with a prestige class that he himself didn't choose.  Thus when Jango's adventures regrouping with everyone else continued, I put into action the plan to allow Velmont severals option of how it would play out... keeping the daelkyr skin and the Acolyte prestige class but going up in level over everyone again, removing the skin but keeping his aberrant mark (maintaining the status quo from the start of the game), or losing both the skin and the mark and taking on a new aspect of the character... that of a dragon prophet.  As that prestige class also came with markings as well, Velmont decided it was the best option for character advancement.  And I agreed with him.

Thus Jango is where he is now... no longer with an aberrant dragonmark, but with a constellation mark instead.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2007)

No issues here, mate. 

I'm just wondering how Khalia (and to a lesser extent, the other Flamers) is going to react if/when Ari's mark is finally revealed considering the bad PR aberrant marks have been given.   

Though to be fair, our dragon friend said both were fine.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2007)

Ari will have Jango at his side. no one is better place to know what it is to haev an abberant Dragonmark, and nothing of what happen was caused by teh mark itself. It was only caused by an intolerant population toward the amrked, that caused Jango to become more isolated and more prone to being corrupted. So, it's not the fault of Khyber, but of Flames if that happen


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> No issues here, mate.
> 
> I'm just wondering how Khalia (and to a lesser extent, the other Flamers) is going to react if/when Ari's mark is finally revealed considering the bad PR aberrant marks have been given.




Now, Khalia is very adamant about judging individuals based on their own actions, and that few souls are so irrevocably tainted that they cannot find redemption in the Flame. She may well come in with preconceptions, and be very prepared to act on them, but only undead, aberrations, and lower-planar creatures get smite-on-sight reactions from her; Quori would, but she doesn't know enough about them.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> No issues here, mate.
> 
> I'm just wondering how Khalia (and to a lesser extent, the other Flamers) is going to react if/when Ari's mark is finally revealed considering the bad PR aberrant marks have been given.
> 
> Though to be fair, our dragon friend said both were fine.




Aern gathers information and passes it along to those that would use it.  It is not his job or duty to interpret...though this may change.  He would file the information away and continue.  I mean lets be honest...who would you trust more, someone with an aberrant mark or a changeling?


----------



## Tshern (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi! I was wondering whether Brother Donovan is already reserved or not? I am somewhat familiar with the Eberron campaign setting and my friend has a lot more knowledge about it and moreover, he has the books and I can study them as well whenever necessary. Anyways, we would like to play the two Clerics mentioned in the third post of this thread.

We have quite a bit of roleplaying experience (although mostly free form kind of stuff) and we know the rules. So would it be possible to get those characters? If so, I will be posting my entry as soon as possible.

Edit: I actually found time to go through the thread and apparently Donovan is already reserved. I, however, am just as ready to make a Cleric from scratch, possibly sort of a tank. A dedicated defender of the faith or something along those lines. In short, a tank.


----------



## Jolkuna (Jun 25, 2007)

Tshern said:
			
		

> Hi! I was wondering whether Brother Donovan is already reserved or not? I am somewhat familiar with the Eberron campaign setting and my friend has a lot more knowledge about it and moreover, he has the books and I can study them as well whenever necessary. Anyways, we would like to play the two Clerics mentioned in the third post of this thread.
> 
> We have quite a bit of roleplaying experience (although mostly free form kind of stuff) and we know the rules. So would it be possible to get those characters? If so, I will be posting my entry as soon as possible.
> 
> Edit: I actually found time to go through the thread and apparently Donovan is already reserved. I, however, am just as ready to make a Cleric from scratch, possibly sort of a tank. A dedicated defender of the faith or something along those lines. In short, a tank.




Me being the friend. I have read most of the d&d eberron books but haven't read any novels (though if needed I can get them from another friend). Our characters would be "brothers" as in from the same family as well as religious order. However, if what we have proposed doesn't sound possible, we can both play anything appointed to.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 25, 2007)

While I can't speak definitively for DEFCON1, I think the game's full right now; active recruiting is certainly closed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2007)

drothgery is correct... our game is currently full up.  But thanx for your interest!  If space opens up at a later time, you will certainly see this thread's heading change to "Recruiting", and then feel free to submit ideas.  Best of luck here on the boards!  Games open up frequently, and you should be able to get into one soon.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2007)

Velmont: Skarg is MIA since Brogarn has bowed out for now.

My recommendation for jungle travel:
- Rogan (Scouting ahead 30-60 ft)
- Ari
- Jina/Jango
- Khalia/Donovan
- Aern

Supply-wise, Ari can provide food/water for 5 folks traveling w/ Survival and taking 10; he'd need magical help or folks without wisdom penalties to assist to feed the rest. That'll move us at half speed, however.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Velmont: Skarg is MIA since Brogarn has bowed out for now.
> 
> My recommendation for jungle travel:
> - Rogan (Scouting ahead 30-60 ft)
> ...




As a buffer/caster/ranged combatant, Khalia definitely would prefer a central position in the marching order.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Supply-wise, Ari can provide food/water for 5 folks traveling w/ Survival and taking 10; he'd need magical help or folks without wisdom penalties to assist to feed the rest. That'll move us at half speed, however.




There's an item -- I think in Complete Adventurer or the Mini's Handbook -- that's become a staple of my tabletop groups. I don't recall the name, but it provides enough food and drink for something like 20 people/day.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Velmont: Skarg is MIA since Brogarn has bowed out for now.




DEFCON spoke about 8 volonteers... so I supposed Skargash was there as an NPC.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yup, that was my bad.  It's actually only 7.  I just miscounted.  Skarghash isn't coming with the group.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Velmont: Skarg is MIA since Brogarn has bowed out for now.
> 
> My recommendation for jungle travel:
> - Rogan (Scouting ahead 30-60 ft)
> ...




Might be better to put Donovan in the back (or Jina) to cover the rear, protecting Aern for buffing? 

On the supply front, Donovan has access to Create Food and Water, and makes enough with one casting to feed 15 people for 24 hours each. If he casts that every other morning prior to prepping his days' spells (so I guess I'm volunteering him for last watch?), and uses Purify Food and Water on the other day to keep the food fresh on its second day, we're set without having to slow down.

And if he occasionally has to burn CF&W for healing, we can slow down for some Survival checks. 

jason


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2007)

Rogan will take point, scouting ahead.

[sblock=DEFCON]For sake of game purpose if Rogan is scouting, his default action is to Hide and Move Silently at the pace of the party (I'm assuming the slowest is 20'). His modifiers would be _Hide +5_ and _Move Silently +5_. This is assuming he is moving at more than half his normal speed (-5 penalty to hide/move silently). He will try to stay roughly 50-60 ft ahead of the party, using any cover in the area.

His Spot and Listen are also +5.[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 26, 2007)

Aern in preference would prefer one of those central positions as he is darn near unarmored.  In combat he would hold back and sing.  But at 5th level getting a +2 to hit/dam/charm/fear he will be fighting through everyone else.  And with cure light & wand of cure light he will be helping with after battle cleanup.

As for food I purchased the Everfull Mug and Bag of Everlasting Rations (550gp for both) as well as got myself a Magic bedroll...I would have got the Daerns Instant Tent(effective tiny hut)(9,000gp) and the Horn of Plenty(hero's feast)(12,000gp)...but they were well beyond my meager means...Now if DEFCON 1 would bequith them upon my humble personage...as payment for service to the flame.

Though if I were to only get a Field Ration Box(or whatever my MIC is not handy)(2000gp) instead of the horn I would be alright with that as well.  Though I would much prefer the hero's feast to just rations.

And if I need a tie in to why I would have such equipment.  I was a council to Cerril Maise and perhaps may have carried such items to keep her in relative comfort and/or when he was with Elder Nevillom to keep him in the same.  Most likely the elder would have given him such items as payment/knew it would be useful to him at a later time and Cerril Maise was just enjoying the benefits of his having the items thinking that he was equipped by the church for such service.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to say no to the Horn of Plenty.  Partly because of the cost... and partly because that particular magical item would be _extremely_ rare in Eberron in my opinion.  House Ghallandra makes it's living selling food, drinks and room services to all of Khorvaire, and would do it's best to curtail mass production of items like that since it would cut into their business.

And in addition, the Q'Barran Churches of the SF wouldn't have the means to purchase the item probably, even if it was available.  These are not rich peoples or a rich province.  Sorry.


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2007)

Since it effects his spell selection, I'm holding off posting for Donovan until we decide how we want to handle food. Otherwise, he should be ready to go. 

jason


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 26, 2007)

As part of re-supplying... everyone will be given about 2 weeks worth of standard rations.  That being said... if the group wanted "better" food... that's where all the spells/items etc. would come in.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Since it effects his spell selection, I'm holding off posting for Donovan until we decide how we want to handle food. Otherwise, he should be ready to go.
> 
> jason




It occurs to me that I really need to reshuffle Khalia's spell selection, especially since she's no longer the primary healer.


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As part of re-supplying... everyone will be given about 2 weeks worth of standard rations.  That being said... if the group wanted "better" food... that's where all the spells/items etc. would come in.




Ah, well then, I'll try sticking with his spells as prepped on his sheet for now. Create Food doesn't make anytyhing fancy, anyway. 

jason


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 26, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ah, well then, I'll try sticking with his spells as prepped on his sheet for now. Create Food doesn't make anytyhing fancy, anyway.
> 
> jason




I would consider magical food quite fancy. I know I've never seen it in RL.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Apologies all around, but I am going on vacation tomorrow morning and won't be back online until Monday, July 9th.  Kinda sucks that we've only just gotten started and yet I'm putting the game on hold for a week... but what can you do?  Feel free to keep rping as much as you want during the week... pull the group aside and talk quietly to each other about what you want to do and such if you'd care to... and I'll get this back up and running when I get back Monday morning.  Once, my apologies for the short break.

Thanx all!  See you in a few!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

Enjoy your vacation. I'll probably be gone for most of the week myself anyways.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 30, 2007)

I will be out from Jul 6 - about the 21 as I will be moving and they will not have the internet up for a bit.  I may be able to catch a moment at work from time to time.  I will be able to post basic posts, but 15 min here and there just isn't enough time for detailed posts.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm back! And Defcon's off. Heh. Oh well. 

 I'll go get caught up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to make sure everyone has a part in the decision-making process of what the group will do.  If anyone has any further ideas, please post them in-game... if your character desn't have his own idea, at the very least post in-game that you agree with "Proposal X", so a consensus can begin to be reached.

If nothing really gets agreed upon, or no one makes a hard, fast decision of "Proposal X is what we'll do unless someone else offers a better idea..." I'll go ahead and use the most basic action... which is "in the morning, the party will return to the trail, walk up towards the temple, and defend against any attacks that come their way".  That's the most basic plan possible, and will be the baseline for any further plotting the rest of you may want to adjust or strengthen.

There are a couple possible alternatives on the table right now...
1) Send someone in diguised as a lizard and do some scouting
2) Set fire to the jungle to cause a distraction
3) Sneak past the guards as far in towards the temple as possible

And there may be another idea or two someone may offer up.  Please begin to finalize possible additions/changes to the baseline plan, or give your thumbs up to the plans of the others.  We'll see about getting the group moving forward on Monday.  Thanx!


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 13, 2007)

"Send someone in diguised as a lizard and do some scouting"

If it wasn't for the fact that I don't speak Drakonic that would be me...though if I had a guide or interperator that would be different.

I am sorry for not getting on as often as I like but I still have another week before internet at home.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2007)

Are we aware that Aern is a changelling yet?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> "Send someone in diguised as a lizard and do some scouting"
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that I don't speak Drakonic that would be me...though if I had a guide or interperator that would be different.
> 
> I am sorry for not getting on as often as I like but I still have another week before internet at home.




What does he speak? I couldn't find languages listed for Aern.

It looks like Khalia, Jina, Jango, and Rogan speak Draconic. Of those, only Rogan is really stealthy to any degree.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 13, 2007)

Rogan isn't much of a leader and not one to make a concrete decision. He is a thinker and will give ideas. Any and all plans sound feasible to Rogan.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 18, 2007)

So here's what I'm gathering to be the plan from the bits of what's been said.  Any changes that you want made, let me know.

1)  Attack the first patrol tonight
2)  Send one scout (Rogan) silently ahead to find the patrol
3)  The melee fighters (Ari, Jina, Aern) follow behind them as a group
4)  The casters (Horatio, Khalia, Jango) even further back ready to cast Silence and other spells.
5)  When the scout finds the patrol, he signals the melee group, who signal the casters
6)  Divine casters cast Silence on melee group, who advance forward
7)  Rogan, Ari, Jina, and Aern engage lizards in melee, while the casters advance and lend spell support (Horatio possibly engaging in melee as well?)

The biggest remaining question then is how many Silence spells do you want to cast, and which of the meleeist are going to get them?  If you cast them directly onto Rogan, Ari, Jina, and/or Aern, they can engage the lizards and automatically put them within the silence radius.  If you coordinate the engagement, you could possibly get all the patrolling lizards within silenced areas and thus avoid any signals being sent.

Please feel free to add any small tweaks to this here, and then I'll go ahead and move the story forward.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 6)  Divine casters cast Silence on melee group, who advance forward




Actually, I meant to have Donovan casting Silence on one of the patrol lizards, since I figured they'd be relatively close together. At the very least, we'd guarantee one of them stayed quiet. 

jason


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2007)

I think it would be better to be cast on a melee figther, because he won't resist it. In that case, it might be best to do it on Jina, as Ari might need to cast or curse, and thus, could get out of the area. That mean Jina would have for target to get down the scout with whistles, or at leats, stay close to them if she can't reach them. Jango will help with his magic missiles.

If he can, Jango will enter a prohetic favor as a preparation for the combat, while a divine caster cast silence.

Three silence for the group would eb enough I think.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 19, 2007)

Sounds like the plan we've come up with. Works for me.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2007)

Ari's jiggy w'it.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 19, 2007)

If we really thought it was necessary, Donovan and Khalia could prepare multiple instances and we could stagger castings; it'd leave a few six-second vulnerabilities, but that wouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 20, 2007)

Plan sounds fine to me. Silence is probably best on our melee group to negate enemy saves - Jina wouldn't mind doing the honors.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2007)

I suggest one silence on one of Ari's javelins (so he can stick a lizard or tree w' it) and one on Jina. Then the two of us can split towards different groups with whistles.

BTW: Did our spotters see which ones have the alarms?


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I suggest one silence on one of Ari's javelins (so he can stick a lizard or tree w' it) and one on Jina. Then the two of us can split towards different groups with whistles.
> 
> BTW: Did our spotters see which ones have the alarms?




Sounds good to me. So that's only one apiece that Khalia and Donovan need, correct?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2007)

Each should rpepare two of them, in case we need it later too. After all, we will have some hut to take care too. And wh knows when there can be some spellcaster.


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 26, 2007)

Sort of ooc when we clean these lizardmen out why don't we use their whistles and call in reinforcements and continue the ambush.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2007)

Because the whistle have various tone, so we migth end by whistling "?%#@$" instead of "Alert!" and finish that the lizardfolk knows some scout have fallen and it is us who is using it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2007)

Though I like the idea, Velmont has a point. Plus, who is to say they will send reinforcements. They might just fortify their position at the temple.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well while I wouldn't suggest counting your chickens before they've fully hatched... if Unkabear's whistle idea is brought up after the battle... everyone can of course make checks to see if perhaps they know the signals, or maybe you can capture one and have him tell you what they are.

But you have four lizards still alive to deal with first... and they still have a whistle themselves.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Because the whistle have various tone, so we migth end by whistling "?%#@$" instead of "Alert!" and finish that the lizardfolk knows some scout have fallen and it is us who is using it.




I'm sure our bard would be able to figure that out...


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a chance of breaking that DC20 bardic knowledge check.  Though if it is any higher then we are in trouble.


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari quickly whispers the situation. "The rest of you hide the bodies. I'll be the decoy." He looks to the disguised Aern. "Think you can fake a truss up of me once you emulate him?"





I hate to sound naive, but Stonegod could you elaborate?

fake a truss up of me


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> I hate to sound naive, but Stonegod could you elaborate?
> 
> fake a truss up of me



Tie a fake knot w/ use rope or similar


----------



## Velmont (Aug 6, 2007)

What language does Aern speak?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a good point, Velmont.

Unkabear:  Please put on your character sheet your three languages (Common plus two others).  As we've been playing that you do not know draconic, one of them shouldn't be that one.  Any others are fine.

Thanx!!!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 6, 2007)

>> You here nothing but the sounds of the jungle. <<

Hmm... I hope that's supposed to be 'You *hear* nothing but the sounds of the jungle.' as I'm not sure what the other would mean.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2007)

The other is my attempt to tell you all in Ebonics that your bodies are equivelant to nothing except the sounds of the jungle.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

So the current plan it looks like is for Aern to keep the form of the poison dusk lizardfolk, splatter his throat with some blood to make it look like he's had his voicebox cut up (thereby covering the fact he can't speak) and then begin making your way up the trail to the north.

If this is indeed the plan, here are a few questions we'll need answered:

1)  You have a poison dusk and a blackscale tied up and gagged.  What will you do with them?  Leave them here?  Let them go?  Kill them?

2)  If Aern is walking up the trail out in the open, where will the other six be walking?  A couple "tied up" as prisoners and being lead along?  Others further down the trail?  Sneaking along the sides in the bushes?

3)  Presumably if any more guards meet you on the trail you will attack.  But if no guards appear, how far north do you want to go?  And if you reach the huts and temple, where/how do you want to assault it?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 1)  You have a poison dusk and a blackscale tied up and gagged.  What will you do with them?  Leave them here?  Let them go?  Kill them?



I believe we knocked out the former, and would do so w/ the latter. They won't be waking for hours.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 2)  If Aern is walking up the trail out in the open, where will the other six be walking?  A couple "tied up" as prisoners and being lead along?  Others further down the trail?  Sneaking along the sides in the bushes?



Ari is fine being a 'prisoner' again. Eveyone else in the bushes who can sneak, better sneakers ahead.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 3)  Presumably if any more guards meet you on the trail you will attack.  But if no guards appear, how far north do you want to go?  And if you reach the huts and temple, where/how do you want to assault it?



Get near the temple but out of sight w/ our ruse. If we encounter no resistance, recon the temple and replan.

Sound good folks?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

One other thing I forgot to mention is that by the time you start moving up the trail, the sun will have completely set and you'll be in the dark.  So light sources will become an issue too that you'll need to decide on.  (Various party members know that lizardfolk have fairly good darkvision.)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2007)

We did pass a nigth at the campsite, no? So ambushing a scouting party would have taken us a whole day?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

You spent one night at the hillside camp, the next morning the clerics prayed for the Silence spells, but then you all said you were waiting until early evening to go out so that you had the cover of darkness to hide in.  So Rogan and Aern didn't start heading north to scout the temple until late afternoon.  With the return to the party, finding and attacking the patrol, tying him up, then dealing with the arriving blackscale, you are now well past sundown.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

Rogan is no good in the dark. He will have a difficult time sneaking through the brush if he can't see anything.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

Technical question, does teh hardness reduce the damages from a spell? Would a magic missile be able to destroy a lock?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Technical question, does teh hardness reduce the damages from a spell? Would a magic missile be able to destroy a lock?



Force does normal damage unless the spell says differently (so hardness applies), but magic missile cannot target items (it only targets creatures)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

In that case, I would need to open teh lock with a scorching ray. That means I would need to be only 35 feet away, but at least, I wouldn't be next to it.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

Hardness 15 for a lock... isn't that the hardness of mithral?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know if it is, but it's what listed in the SRD.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/dungeons.htm#dungeonTerrain

Locks are certainly breakable, but it just takes more than a single 1st or 2nd level spell to break it.  And with good reason... if they could be broken by a single magic missile, there would be no need for rogues to take Open Lock.

Don't forget, locks are heavily worked metal and meant to withstand large amounts of damage.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

Miss that table. I was refering to material, where iron is 10, mithral is 15 and adamantine is 20. And Open Lock have an advantage over spells, it is more subtle, even more when it is done by a rogue who is invisible. Sadly, we have no invisibility spell.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2007)

DEFCON: Jina/Autumn is out for a bit (next week?) FYI, in case that is the only one you are waiting on.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a feeling Rogan is going to be running towards the rest of the group with the girallon on his heels.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking teh same... we are too speard presently.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> DEFCON: Jina/Autumn is out for a bit (next week?) FYI, in case that is the only one you are waiting on.



Thanx for the note!  Figured it was something like that.  I've advanced everyone.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think Khalia knows that _hold_ wouldn't work on Blackscales---they're monstrous humanoids, not humanoids.




d20srd.org says Lizardfolk are 
Size/Type: Medium Humanoid (Reptilian) 

Blackscales are still lizardfolk, right?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> d20srd.org says Lizardfolk are
> Size/Type: Medium Humanoid (Reptilian)
> 
> Blackscales are still lizardfolk, right?



They are yes, but their MMIII entry has them as monstrous (as they are so much meaner, I guess).


----------



## drothgery (Sep 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> They are yes, but their MMIII entry has them as monstrous (as they are so much meaner, I guess).




Well, if they are, then Khalia will cast something different. But I've never even seen MMIII, so I was working on the assumption that lizardfolk are lizardfolk.


----------



## Unkabear (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry about that absence, life attacked at just the wrong moment


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2007)

It's no big deal.  I've just been making logical movement assumptions for people when the situations end up being different than expected.  (Although I did accidentally have Aern attack in Round 2 because I forgot he was still disguised as a lizard.  I changed that up for round 3).


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2007)

Uhm... you listed Brother Donovan as at -15 after he healed himself? I'm guessing you just subtracted instead of added, but thought I ought to check. 

jason


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 18, 2007)

I see this game listed on the Recruiting Thread 

Is this game still recruiting? I got a nice idea of a shifter.

-DH


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> I see this game listed on the Recruiting Thread
> 
> Is this game still recruiting? I got a nice idea of a shifter.



Not last I checked. We're pretty full.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2007)

Just as an FYI: The game I'm running is recruiting. DEFCON is and drothgery were in it, so you can ask them about it. Its good, clean, horrifying fun!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI: The game I'm running is recruiting. DEFCON is and drothgery were in it, so you can ask them about it. Its good, clean, horrifying fun!



Oh, and the invite is open to everyone in this game; I wasn't just trying to tell Drowned Hero about it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Mista Collins... your IC post seemed to indicate in your 4th round action that you wanted to protect yourself before finding a chance to escape.  However you also posted to remain in melee and go full defensive.

You do have the option of course of doing a "full retreat" double move that would not provoke an AoO if that was what you really wanted to do (especially if you wanted to move closer to your melee brethren.)

When I mentioned that your previous action would have provoked an AoO, I was refering to the fact that your original Round 4 post was to disengage from the girallon and then engage the poison dusks (something which would have provoked an AoO from the girallon).  If you just want to get out of the way of the girallon altogether, a double move disengage would accomplish that.

Just wanted to throw that out there.  Feel free to adjust your post if need be.  Although if you really want to be the tank for this fight and try and take the girallon's attacks, that's fine too.  Up to you.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Although if you really want to be the tank for this fight and try and take the girallon's attacks, that's fine too.  Up to you.




Why does it sound bad at my ears?


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

It sounds bad to my ears also.  

I thought you were referencing the AoO because of reach. Rogan is definitely going to withdraw. He is by no means a tank.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a non-this-game-note: I'll be closing recruiting for my game soon (posted above). I know DEFCON is hoping someone takes over his buddy Sir Khensu and he did mention y'all personally. So have a look if you have the time.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2007)

It certainly looks like a fun game and normally I would jump at the chance to join, but I'm afraid that right now I'm wary of taking anything more on to my plate. I want to adjust to my current number of games before I think about expanding it, or else I run the risk of making commitments I can't keep or burning myself out in the push to stay active. 

 But good luck, and thanks for the complimentary words in that game's OOC thread Defcon.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2007)

I,ll take a closer look at the game tonight. I've quickly overlook Khensu and there a few things I am not familiar with, and I havn,t read the adventure threda. Not sure I'll join, as I am not sure I have the time.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2007)

I greatly appreciate the offer stonegod, but I am in the same situation as Autumn.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I'll pass. I don't have time to catch 28 pages of stories and not sure adding another game is a good thing. Maybe another time.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know.

But have a read at your leisure. PCs have done some good stuff.

Now back to our regularly-scheduled-being-eaten-by-ape-lizards.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2007)

As you no doubt have noticed... I've swapped my mapmaking from using MS Paint to using Excel (after reading the ENWorld article that talked about how to use it).  It is much, much easier to move things around and draw them using the Excel image functions than it was to hand draw and erase using Paint.

Everything should be pretty easy to understand, and you all know your colors so seeing where your character is even without letters to signify them should be easy.  I just added Ari's companion Onyx in as a black triangle as well.  And what's good is that we can now go back to using letter/number coordinates to determine movement.  Yay!

If you find any problems understanding whatever appears on the map, please let me know.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2007)

I found it pretty clear.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it a lot.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Unkabear:*  You haven't posted in quite a while... are you still with us?  Please let me know if you still are active in the game, and if so... what is it that is not inspiring you to post?  Do you just not feel there are any reasons right now for Aern to do anything?  Is there anything I can do/add that would give you something to do?  I want to make sure you are having fun with the game if you are remaining active, so please let me know what is missing right now from your experience and I'll do my best to throw in more things that you might be able to help on.  Thanx!

*Everybody:*  Don't forget that everyone can do everything, even if there might be someone in the party more suited for a particular job.  If you want to explore or examine an item/room/passageway etc... you can just go ahead and do it... you don't need to wait for Rogan just because he is the one with the best perception skills.  I want everyone to feel as though they can do everything if they choose to... all you need to do is post what it is you want to do.  And I set DCs to reflect that, so you aren't _forced_ to wait for only the most suitable party member to do it.  Because that no longer produces fun.

(And don't forget... you all have lots of Action Points to throw around too to help yourselves out.)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 17, 2007)

It's probably worth noting here that Khalia's Search skill is excellent; she can't find high-DC traps (lacking the Trapfinding ability, because she's an Archivist, not a Rogue), but for any other uses she's as good as Rogan there (and better than anyone else in the party). Given time to investigate, Khalia's very perceptive; she's just not great on the instant stuff (spot/listen).


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2007)

After your comment about Khalia's search being better I decided to go through the other characters and see the skills sets. Khalia's is much better than Rogan's. And I did not realize Rogan's spot was the highest at only +5. Let's hope we don't run across alot of peopletrying to sneak up on us.   

Anytime someone wants to take point, Rogan has no problems letting them. He has no issues with using the "aid another" action. He is the type to make suggestions, but never decide on actions.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 17, 2007)

character listen/spot/search
Jango +2*/+2*/+4
Ari +0/+0/+0
Khalia +2/+2/*+13*
Jina +1/+1/+4
Rogan *+5*/*+5*/+11#
Aern +4/+0/+7
Horation +3/+3/+1

* +3 in bright light (conditional)
# +2 under some conditions


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanx guys!

I always just like to reiterate that I welcome/perfer it when people post often doing anything and everything they want.  Nothing bothers me more (and I've seen this countless times in other games) than people who don't post at all because they think that theirs is a "combat" character and thus can't do anything during convo sections for instance.  Or they are "face" characters and thus don't have anything to do during combats.

Anyone and everyone can search for things... or ask for spot checks on items or objects that they read in the post descriptions... or talk to people... or put forth tactical ideas... all you have to do is post.  And if in one of my games you ever think your character has "nothing to do"... you aren't thinking very hard.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2007)

It never stop me... Jango was earching a secret door for how to open it while the Rogue was doing something else... it si always nice to see your chaarcter beating someone at something he is great


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 18, 2007)

If the group wants to split up and go down both corridors at once, please let me know who is going down which one.

Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Unkabear:* You haven't posted in quite a while... are you still with us? Please let me know if you still are active in the game, and if so... what is it that is not inspiring you to post? Do you just not feel there are any reasons right now for Aern to do anything? Is there anything I can do/add that would give you something to do? I want to make sure you are having fun with the game if you are remaining active, so please let me know what is missing right now from your experience and I'll do my best to throw in more things that you might be able to help on. Thanx!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 18, 2007)

For information: His last presence was three day ago.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2007)

DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Khalia, don't forget you have your crossbow. You can get a shot off every round with it if you don't move (Move action to reload / Standard action to fire) and that's a potential extra d8 of damage each round that the group wouldn't have. Don't consider yourself useless during combat, because you aren't by any stretch.




I don't, but she wanted to make it clear that
- no one should count on her having a big bang spell right now
- in close quarters, the crossbow doesn't work very well; she doesn't have precise shot, and it's tough to avoid firing into melee with a larger party


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> It never stop me... Jango was earching a secret door for how to open it while the Rogue was doing something else... it si always nice to see your chaarcter beating someone at something he is great




haha. it is also entertaining when my characters are put in their place and/or shown up by another character in something he should of gotten. The more it happens, the angrier he might get with himself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't, but she wanted to make it clear that
> - no one should count on her having a big bang spell right now
> - in close quarters, the crossbow doesn't work very well; she doesn't have precise shot, and it's tough to avoid firing into melee with a larger party



True enough... but even with taking the -4 to avoid hitting your party members while firing into melee... you're still at a +2 to hit.  Which is still better than nothing.  

BTW - I was glancing at your character sheet and noticed that you didn't have any magical crossbow bolts listed.  I seemed to remember you guys finding some bolts in the previous adventure... in the box in the room before the sweltering cavern that had the Khyber gems in them middle.  I'm pretty sure you all grabbed them... did you end up selling them off for the cash?  Otherwise you should still have them.  They were +1 Flaming bolts I believe (20 of them I think?)

I'd have to go back into Warriors Of The Coast to verify, but perhaps you guys might remember what you did with them (or maybe you just forgot about them?)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> haha. it is also entertaining when my characters are put in their place and/or shown up by another character in something he should of gotten. The more it happens, the angrier he might get with himself.



That's the advantage of being the elf... he gets the free check to notice the door, while you have to actually go to the wall in question and "Search"...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> True enough... but even with taking the -4 to avoid hitting your party members while firing into melee... you're still at a +2 to hit.  Which is still better than nothing.
> 
> BTW - I was glancing at your character sheet and noticed that you didn't have any magical crossbow bolts listed.  I seemed to remember you guys finding some bolts in the previous adventure... in the box in the room before the sweltering cavern that had the Khyber gems in them middle.  I'm pretty sure you all grabbed them... did you end up selling them off for the cash?




Yup. She needed a headband circlet of intellect more, I thought.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah ha!  Very good!  Thanx drothgery!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Please make a decision on where each member of the group is going to go - both their location and the order in which they stand (especially in the secret passage, as I'll need to determine initiative order based on who is in front or behind whom).  A quick discussion can occur for decisions on where people will hide (if at all) and what their order will be within the secret passage (if at all).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

I suggest Khalia, Aern, Jango, and Rogan head down the secret passage first, with Horatio, Jina, and Ari following in that order. Rogan should stay by the passage until he has to go in, with Ari taking that position next. Rogan could then move to the other end of the passage to listen.

That sound good?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2007)

Heya,team. 

  I'm back from my break, feeling very much rejuvenated. I really appreciate that you were kind enough to NPC Jina for me, Defcon. With your approval I'll be very glad to jump back into the game now. 

 In which case Jina will definitely dive into the secret passage, though she'll be inclined to wait and make sure that the squishier party members are safely in first. In fact if the others cooperate then she'll wait until everybody is in and then take the rearguard spot. I'd suggest that Ari should go in first so as to cover that end, since the two of us are the best suited to front line action.

 That way whichever end we get attacked from, we have a tank. If we go with your suggestion, stonegod, that runs the risk of something coming in from Khalia's end and munching through the casters before we can reach it.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> That way whichever end we get attacked from, we have a tank. If we go with your suggestion, stonegod, that runs the risk of something coming in from Khalia's end and munching through the casters before we can reach it.



I'd suggest that Horatio or Jina go in first then.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2007)

Horathio-Jina-Aern-Jango-Khalia-Rogan-Ari is teh order I suggest, so either way we have tanks first and caster/healer in the middle.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2007)

It's probably worth noting at this point that Khalia's pretty much out of spells. I kind of forgot that Bless and bardic music don't stack, and that's all she's got left prepared -- and she's already done all the swap-outs for healing she can do today.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2007)

You have a wand (even two now, with teh one of the adepts) which is not a bad thing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome back Autumn!  Jina is ready and waiting for you!  Start posting as soon as you'd like.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

So the latest suggestion (based on previous feedback) is from west-to-east:

Horatio-Jina-Aern-Jango-Khalia-Rogan-Ari

Horatio and Jina covering the main hall end, Rogan and Ari covering the alter room end, Aern/Khalia/Jango in the middle.

Any further changes to this, or is this what you'd like to go with?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> So the latest suggestion (based on previous feedback) is from west-to-east:
> 
> Horatio-Jina-Aern-Jango-Khalia-Rogan-Ari
> 
> ...



I'm fine w/ it.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Defcon, it's good to be back. 

  That order works fine for me. I'll go post!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

One other thing we've haven't mentioned or remembered recently is that Jango also still has Griot his eagle.  So you do have a bit of scouting available to you as needed too.  Don't know if this might change anything (or if you might think an eagle flying through the temple might be too obvious or a possible target), but you do have him at your disposal.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

Will divine casters be able to use the new wand right away, or would we need to discover a command word to make it work? If the former, Donovan could probably make use of it so long as Khalia's is still carrying a decent number of charges.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Since it is a spell that the divine casters have on their spell lists... you'll be able to use it as soon as one of you takes a couple minutes to study it (and make a Spellcraft check).  You'll then technically have "identified" it and I'll tell you which spell it is.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Since it is a spell that the divine casters have on their spell lists... you'll be able to use it as soon as one of you takes a couple minutes to study it (and make a Spellcraft check).  You'll then technically have "identified" it and I'll tell you which spell it is.




Well, since Donovan has no ranks in Spellcraft, I think that leaves the ball in Khalia's court, which is fine with Donovan; he prefers hitting things.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 7, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Well, since Donovan has no ranks in Spellcraft, I think that leaves the ball in Khalia's court, which is fine with Donovan; he prefers hitting things.




Doesn't speak Draconic. Doesn't have ranks in spellcraft. What are we going to do with him?


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Doesn't speak Draconic. Doesn't have ranks in spellcraft. What are we going to do with him?




probably hit things


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2007)

Ari will most likely continue Child of Khyber.

Question: No stairs down, so are all the "pits" going down into a substructure or what? Or have we just not searched the place even though we know its map?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2007)

Ari leveled: 
L6 -> Child of Khyber 2 +6hp +5 SP
+1 BAB, +1 Fort, +1 Ref, +1 Will
+2 Concentration, +1 Gather Information, +1 Intimidate, +1 Survival
Feat: Protective Mark (_Dragonmarked_: Grants DR 5/magic; spend AP to increase)
Other: additional action points (+2 AP), improved aberrant mark (+1 use a day)


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm always bad at picking feats. This is what I've got it narrowed down to for Brother Donovan. Anyone want to weigh in?

Feat Options: 
* Sacred Healing (As a Swift Action, expend one of your daily Turn uses to receive a +5 bonus on Heal checks and a +2 bonus per die on damage healed by Conjuration (healing) spells. Effect lasts until the end of your current turn.) This one would effectively double Donovan's Augment Healing feat (so, +4 Hp healed per spell level). It's also a prereq for Sacred Purification.

* Power Attack. Prereq for Improved Bull Rush or Improved Overrun, either of which feel like "Donovany" tactics.

* Combat Casting. Since he's engaging in melee so much, could be useful to make defensive casting easier.

* Action Surge (2 points for an extra action in a round). This might effectively counteract his slowness at a critical moment.

Or, if someone has a better idea, feel free to suggest it. 

jason


----------



## Autumn (Nov 17, 2007)

Sacred Healing looks interesting, particularly if Sacred Purification happens to be good. But I'm not familiar with those feats (Complete Divine has a Sacred Healing feat... but it does something different). 

 So those aside, Action Surge looks great. That way you don't have to choose between focusing on hitting things or healing, since it's a great feat for doing either. 

 I've been considering it for Jina as well - move to set up a flank or get in range, and still full attack. Or else an extra swing at max BAB, or a free potion break, or... yeah. Not to be sniffed at... 

 I'm not too sure about what class to take this level in, though. Having cherry-picked Int to damage from Swashbuckler and a couple of bonus feats from Fighter, I sort of feel that maybe now if she's going to keep up then I need to start taking Rogue levels to stack some Sneak Attack. Without it, two weapon fighting feels like wearing shades at night. You might think you look cool, but it's not that practical...

 Whereas with it - and the Swashbuckler int bonus to damage as well - some serious damage can be dished out. 

 More skill points would be neat too. 

 The only thing that really holds me back is the BAB hit. It's not too serious, except that it means I'll be stuck at +5, with two attacks per round, for another level. And I'm impatient. 

 I'll sleep on it, but chances are that tomorrow I'll bite the bullet and go with Rogue.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 17, 2007)

Went with Rogue.

 Changes:

  +4 hp
  +1 Action Point
  +2 Ref Save
  New Feat: Action Surge
  New Abilities:
    Sneak Attack +1d6
    Trapfinding
  +10 Skill Points
    - +3 Escape Artist
    - +3 Tumble
    - +2 Balance
    - +2 Bluff

 Also, as to the loot, she could take a couple of those Cure Moderate Wounds potions. Otherwise nothing much takes her fancy, she'll be for liquidation and division at a later date.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm trying to puzzle out what to do with Khalia, as most of the PrCs that are thematically approriate for her don't stack well (if at all) with Archivist. The 'bookish cleric' PrCs tend to require the ability to turn undead; the 'bookish wizard' PrCs tend to require arcane spellcasting ability as a prereq, and none of the 'Silver Flame' PrCs really works for an Archivist.

Odds are she's just going to end up taking Archivist 6 and the Spontaneous Casting feat from the ECS.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 18, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Odds are she's just going to end up taking Archivist 6 and the Spontaneous Casting feat from the ECS.



Yeah; the "archivist works with a lot of PrC" line in Heroes of Horror is bunk. 

There is one in Complete Champion (Paragnostic somethingorother) that works, but I think its a bit too high level. I'd ask DEFCON is there were any that can be finagled.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry, I was gone to Jamaica last week and forget to warn. I'll ctach up in a minute what happened.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

Jango continu with his Dragon Prophet PrC.

+4 hp
+1 BAB
+1 Will
+1 Caster Level
New Spells: Fireball
+1 to Concentration, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Know(Aracana), Know(History), Spellcraft
New Feat: Widen Spell (too bad I can't take energy substitution yet)

For the loot: Jango could get some use of the cloak, brooch or ring just as any character, no one would refuse more protection. But he could pass his turn here too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2007)

Rogan is going to stick with Rogue.

+3 hp
+1 BAB
+1 Ref, Will, Fort
Trap Sense +2
12 skill points (8 class + 3 Int + 1 Human): 
+3 to Tumble
+2 to Sense Motive
+1 to Disable Device, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Spot
New Feat: Quick Reconnoiter
Added Language (from Master Linguist feat):____________

The reason I left the Master Linguist added language blank is because it doesn't make sense for him to learn a language he hasn't encountered.

As for the equipment, there isn't much that Rogan could make use of. Just the cloak or the brooch, but those might be of more use else where in the party.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah; the "archivist works with a lot of PrC" line in Heroes of Horror is bunk.
> 
> There is one in Complete Champion (Paragnostic somethingorother) that works, but I think its a bit too high level. I'd ask DEFCON is there were any that can be finagled.




Well, I've advanced her to Archivist 6 except for adding spells. Wasn't sure if I could use non-PH Cleric spells for her bonus spells.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2007)

As for the loot, nothing that Ari particular wants except a potion of cure mod or 2. The breastplate he cannot wear (and is no better than what he has now), and the weapons are not his kind. A _ring of counterspelling_ might be useful, but I can't think of any spells that would target him more often than the rest.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2007)

I might be repeating myself, but I've approriated the wand of Cure Moderate for Khalia; Donovan and Aern can also use it, but she's probably the most likely to be healing in combat (even though Donovan's a better healer than she is).


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2007)

The nice thing about Khalia having the wand is that she doesn't have to use a spell slot for Cure Mod. Plus though Donovan heals, it seem she enjoys being healed even more since he is always up in the front beating things with his mace.


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> The nice thing about Khalia having the wand is that she doesn't have to use a spell slot for Cure Mod. Plus though Donovan heals, it seem she enjoys being healed even more since he is always up in the front beating things with his mace.




Well, Donovan seems to be better at getting hit than hitting, but I suppose they're called "meat shields" for a reason. 

Given that penchant for bleeding, I think I'm going to go ahead with the Sacred Healing for this feat, unless somone else had an idea?

jason


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Given that penchant for bleeding, I think I'm going to go ahead with the Sacred Healing for this feat, unless someone else had an idea?



Your Sacred healing feat is not the one from CD: The one from Complete Divine grants fast healing 3 in a 60' burst; that's pretty useful for a front-liner. I'm not sure if the one in the PHB2 is just a 'fix' or just a name clash.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't on the boards this weekend to help discuss all of your leveling questions.  Here's some answers...  

*drothgery:* Regarding prestige classes and the Turn Undead requirement on most divine PrC... I think I mentioned it some time last year... but I am completely flexible in regards to ignoring so-called "pre-requisites" when it comes to prestige classes.  I care more about how they fit the character and the story than making sure the "right" feats or skill levels had been taken levels ago.  So drothgery, although you've apparently already leveled Khalia as a 6th level archivist... if you have a PrC or two you might be more interested in, let me know here which ones and I'll go check them out to see if they make sense for you to take them now (and then you can rework Khalia as needed).

As far as using non-PH spells... that's absolutely fine.  Please just do me a favor and write the spell info on your character sheet so I can see how it works.

*stonegod:*  While I have displayed the floorplan of the temple, you are correct in that you haven't necessarily searched the building in it's entirety yet (I was waiting for the leveling process to finish up and the group to decide if they were going to rest for the night before forging ahead with the more intricate scouting of the temple itself.)  One of the first things that will be done in that regard is the closer look at the main hall's fresco that Khalia and Donovan both know holds some important info (but they never got to really look at because the secret passage and the lizards in the altar room took precedence in the action queue).  One the group decides to keep moving, we'll delve into where/how the advance of the temple will continue.

*Mista Collins:*  I'm not sure I know the Quick Reconoiter feat.  If you haven't already, please add it's explanation to your character sheet for easier reference.  Thanx!

*jkason:*  Any of those feats could work for you.  Which book is your Sacred Healing feat from?  Because as Autumn and stonegod said, the Sacred Healing from Complete Divine is different than what you mentioned.  You also have Greater Powerful Charge available to you (from the Eberron CS), which would change your additional damage from 1d8 to 2d6 on a successful charge attack.

Also... it appears as though Unkabear has given up on the game.  He's only posted a single time since I put out my "Calling Unkabear" post, and has done nothing since then.  So I will assume that when the group continues on that Aern will remain "on-guard" in the main hall of the temple for the duration of this part of the adventure (in case Unkabear ever comes back).  If we finish here and the group returns to civilization and he still hasn't come back... Aern will fade quietly off into the night.

You folks have been great!  Hope the game's been going well for you.  Please let me know here if there is anything you feel is missing or needs less of (combat, NPC interaction, puzzles, etc.) and I'll see what I can do.  Thanx all!


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *jkason:*  Any of those feats could work for you.  Which book is your Sacred Healing feat from?  Because as Autumn and stonegod said, the Sacred Healing from Complete Divine is different than what you mentioned.  You also have Greater Powerful Charge available to you (from the Eberron CS), which would change your additional damage from 1d8 to 2d6 on a successful charge attack.




I'm not sure if it's a fix or a name conflict, but I believe the Sacred Healing I'm looking at is from PH2 (as is Sacred Purification, which is a 1d8 burst of healing / hurting for living / undead respectively). The biggest problem with the version from Complete Divine is that the Fast Healing's duration depends on Charisma. Without a Charisma bonus (which Donovan doesn't have), it only last 1 round (so, it would basically be 3 points of healing in a burst in one round). I wasn't sure that was worth a feat (or a Turn use).

As for Greater Powerful Charge, I did consider it, but thought it might be a bit much to spend two feats on one tactic, especially since that tactic's only really useful on the first attack (it's a bit difficult to repeat a charge, since it requires so much movement, though it might make for amusing visuals).

Hopefully I'll have Donovan leveled today. Sorry for the delay.

jason


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2007)

Here what I suggest for the loot
*Ari*
 Potion of CMW x2
 Breastplate +1 (just to keep for reselling and in case we meet a rust monster who would eat his armor)

*Donovan*
 Potion of CMW
 Ring of Counterspelling (His low reflex make him best target for area spell like fireballs, and he would easily protect teammate near him too, like Ari and Jina).

*Jango*
 Brooch of Shielding (Magic Missile is a classic way to disrupt a casting)
 Masterwork Spear (better weapon then his longsword, and can be thrown if necessary. For desesperate combat)

*Jina*
 Potion of CMW x2
 Greatclub +1 (just to keep for reselling and in case we fall on some skeletton, as Jina has no blunt weapon)

*Khalia*
 Wand of CMW
 Bag with Gems and Small Dragonshards (450gp) (Someone need to carry that)

*Rogan*
 Potion of CMW
 Cloak of Resistance +1 (he has the worst saves total with +13)

*Other loots*
 Masterwork weapon and armor. (Leave them behind, we are not looters. The magical items will be enough like that)

What do you think of that split? We can easily exchange items with times if we find them more usefull in someone else hand. By the way, I love that game, great roleplaying from everyone and great story too.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Here what I suggest for the loot
> *Ari*
> Breastplate +1 (just to keep for reselling and in case we meet a rust monster who would eat his armor)



Useless to Ari (no proficiency in it). Fine to sell, however.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> *Jango*
> Masterwork Spear (better weapon then his longsword, and can be thrown if necessary. For desperate combat)



I suspect it is a Large spear, and thus inappropriately sized for Jango.


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

I held off on the feat until I hear if the version of Sacred Healing I was looking at is acceptable (I'll probably go with Power Attack if not). But otherwise, Donovan should be leveled:

+6 HP
+4 skill points (1 apiece Concentration, Diplomacy, Heal, Know: Religion)
+1 BAB
+1 ea. save
+1 spell for 2nd and 3rd levels
+1 Action Point


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm okay with the PHII Sacred Healing feat if that's what you want to go with.  Please just write out its description on your character sheet with all pertinent rules info (since I don't own PHII).  Thanx!


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2007)

*Velmont -* the loot distribution looks good to me.

*DEFCON -* I am really enjoying this game a lot. As of right now, I don't have any suggestions. And below is the info for Quick Reconnoiter. I will also post it on Rogan's sheet in the Level Advancement section.

*Quick Reconnoiter*
*Prerequisite:* Listen 5 ranks, Spot 5 ranks
*Benefit:* You can make one Spot and one Listen check each round as a free action. You also gain a +2 on Initiative checks
*Normal:* Using Spot or Listen in a reactive fashion is a free action, but actively trying to make a Spot or Listen check requires a move action.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 19, 2007)

That loot distribution looks good to me Velmont, on a quick glance over. 

 Defcon, the game's going well for me. I've only been grinding my teeth a couple of times recently when I missed a post in combat - I really start beating myself up if a GM has to post for me without notice. But of course that's not your fault; in fact I'm glad that you keep things moving by NPCing characters who don't get a post. It's just something I need to learn from, so that if I know I'm gonna be away just for one night (which is what happened last time) then maybe I post a heads-up in this thread even if I don't sweat it for my other games.

 I've had a little work to do getting a handle on how I want to play Jina, but I think I'm getting there.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2007)

DEFCON, all weapons and armor found are medium size?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope.  Large.  Sorry.

Dem's de blackscales for you...   :\

However, a Large-sized spear for you could be used, but would be the equivelant to a longspear (i.e. requiring two hands and gaining reach).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Autumn, if you ever worry that you don't think you'll be available for a subsequent round (and this pretty much goes for everybody), please don't be afraid to add some OOC "if/then" statements for actions you'd like to take later on.  I usually have your characters take the most realistic reactions to situations (charging when possible, stepping to flank, healing when necessary etc.) when I push things forward... but if you ever have special intentions for combats, don't hestitate to give me a heads-up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2007)

So it appears as though everyone has updated their characters in at least a basic format (although there is still time to change your leveling if you do find a PrC you might want).

Autumn, please add Rogue 1 to your class list section of your character sheet.  

I do not think I'll get to updating the in-game thread today (since ENWorld was down most of the morning/afternoon for me).  But I should get things moving forward tomorrow.  And thus far it appears for your characters as though the thought is to rest for the night, then continue on with the temple in the morning.  If this is not what you're wanting and you want to keep moving, debate it in-game and I'll take it from there.

As far as the American Thanksgiving holiday... I might get online to do some rping at some point from Thursday to Sunday... but I can't guarantee it.  So anything _really_ major will start up on Monday.

For those of you in the U.S. who celebrate it, have a great Turkey Day!


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2007)

Gobble gobble gobble.... is the noise I will be making when I eat a lot of Turkey. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 21, 2007)

Resting be fine w/ me.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooh. I just found the Warpriest Prestige Class, which looks very Donovan-y. He won't be able to take it until next level at the earliest, but I'd need to swap out his feat at this level (taking Combat Casting instead of the Sacred Healing feat) and fiddle his skill points to get the cross-classed Sense Motive up in preparation. Would that be acceptable? 

jason


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2007)

If it is really Donovan-y, I guess that DEFCON might let you take it now. After all, i didn,t had teh pre-requisit for both PrC I had when I gained them.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't get the Warpriest page to load so I wasn't able to see specifically what it listed... but if jkason likes and wants it... I have no problem letting him use it right now.

The Sense Motive requirement I have no problem ignoring, and since you have your Concentration maxed out already on it's own... there's no need for you to take the Combat Casting feat either (unless of course you want to make the swap yourself).  The fluff reason for the Combat Casting feat is because a warpriest should be strong enough of mind to be able to cast spells while suffering injury.  As you are accomplishing that purely by your skill ranks... for me that more than satisfies the fluff.

So feel free to take Warpriest right now if you'd like.


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I couldn't get the Warpriest page to load so I wasn't able to see specifically what it listed... but if jkason likes and wants it... I have no problem letting him use it right now.
> 
> The Sense Motive requirement I have no problem ignoring, and since you have your Concentration maxed out already on it's own... there's no need for you to take the Combat Casting feat either (unless of course you want to make the swap yourself).  The fluff reason for the Combat Casting feat is because a warpriest should be strong enough of mind to be able to cast spells while suffering injury.  As you are accomplishing that purely by your skill ranks... for me that more than satisfies the fluff.
> 
> So feel free to take Warpriest right now if you'd like.




Thanks! I'll re-configure Donovan with the prestige class.  He's short one on the BAB prereq, as well (he'd get that at level 7), so if you want me to hold off a level, I'll keep my notes from the all-cleric version of Donovan, too, and I can swap it out. 

EDIT: Here are the new changes from level 5 to 6 for Donovan: 

+7 HP (1d10 avg./round down +2 Con)
+4 skill points (1 Con, 1 Diplomacy, 2 Sense Motive)
+1 BAB
+2 Fort save
+1 Action Point
Class abilities: martial weapon and tower shield proficiencies, Bonus Domain (Glory), Rally, Turn & Rebuke levels stack
6th level feat: Sacred Healing

In the meantime, I copied out the text from the site that listed the class (which I believe is supposed to be from Complete Divine?):

[sblock=Warpriest info]Warpriests are fierce, earthy clerics who pray for peace but prepare for war. Their strong wills, powerful personalities, and devotion to their deities makes them fearsome combatants. Clerics make good warpriests; members of other classes need levels as a cleric before they can qualify as warpriests because of the domain requirements.

Most NPC warpriests spend their time preparing for war. This effort includes personal training for combat, prayer, training with the local ruler's army, and studying military history or tactics. Warpriests tend to have the more extroverted characteristics associated with their deities. Occasionally they can be found scouting terrain in peacetime, and some have been known to hide their identities to spy on enemy nations. They rarely go on adventures, and when they do it's to obtain some artifact or wondrous weapon to increase their prowess.

Adaptation: This prestige class is designed to represent the cleric who leads large numbers of troops into battle. Accordingly, members of the class are likely to be part of a military organization. It's probable, though not strictly necessary, that the followers are also members of the same faith as the Warpriest.

Requirements: To become a Warpriest, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
Base Attack Bonus : 	+5.
Skills: 	Diplomacy 8 ranks, Sense Motive 5 ranks.
Feats: 	Combat Casting.
Spells: 	Able to cast at least one divine spell from one of the following domains' spell lists: Destruction, Protection, Strength, or War. A character who can cast at least one spell from a domain counts as having access for this purpose.
Special: 	Ability to turn or rebuke undead.

Game Rule Information:


```
Level	BABonus	Fort 	Ref 	Will 	Special		Spells per Day / Spells Known
1st	+1	+2	+0	+0	Bonus domain, 
					rally, turn or 
					rebuke undead 	
2nd	+2	+3	+0	+0	Inflame +2	+1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
3rd	+3	+3	+1	+1	Mass cure 
					light wounds 	
4th	+4	+4	+1	+1	Inflame +4 	+1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
5th	+5	+4	+1	+1	Fear aura 	
6th	+6	+5	+2	+2	Heroes feast, 
					inflame +6 	+1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
7th	+7	+5	+2	+2	Haste	
8th	+8	+6	+2	+2	Inflame +8 	+1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
9th	+9	+6	+3	+3	Mass heal 	
10th	+10	+7	+3	+3	Implacable foe
					, inflame +10	+1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
```

Warpriests have the following game statistics.

Hit Die: d10

Class Skills: The warpriest's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Knowledge (history) (Int), Ride (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Swim (Str).

Skill Points at Each Level: 2 + Int modifier.

Class Features: All of the following are class features of the Warpriest.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Warpriests gain proficiency with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor, and shields (including tower shields).

Spells per Day/Spells Known: A Warpriest continues advancing in divine spellcasting ability. When a Warpriest gains a new even-numbered level, the character gains new divine spells per day (and spells known, if applicable) as if he had also gained a level in whatever divine spellcasting class he belonged to before he added the prestige class. He does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained (improved chance of controlling or rebuking undead, more frequent remove disease, and so on).

For example, an 8th-level cleric / 2nd-level Warpriest gains divine spells per day as if he had risen to 9th level as a cleric. When he next gains a level as a Warpriest, making him an 8th-level cleric / 3rd-level Warpriest, his number of divine spells per day does not change; but when he improves his Warpriest level to 4th, he gains divine spells per day as if he had risen to 10th level as a cleric.

If a character had more than one divine spellcasting class before he became a Warpriest, the player must decide which class to assign each even-numbered level of Warpriest for the purpose of determining divine spells per day and spells known.

Bonus Domain: At 1st level, a Warpriest gains the Glory domain (if he turns undead) or the Domination domain (if he rebukes undead).

Rally (Ex): A Warpriest who currently is not suffering from a fear effect can use this ability as a standard action. Allies within 60 feet who are suffering from any fear effect and who can hear the Warpriest are allowed another saving throw against the fear effect, with a +1 morale bonus per Warpriest level.

Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su): Levels of Warpriest stack with any of the character's cleric or paladin levels when turning or rebuking undead.

Inflame (Ex): As a full-round action, the Warpriest can inflame the passions of his allies. All who can hear the Warpriest gain a morale bonus on saving throws against any charm or fear effect. The bonus begins at +2 for a 2nd-level Warpriest and increases by +2 at each even-numbered level thereafter (+4 at 4th-level, +6 at 6th-level, and so on). This effect lasts for 5 minutes after the speech ends, plus 1 minute per level of the Warpriest. The Warpriest also gains the bonus.

Mass Cure Light Wounds (Sp): Starting at 3rd level, a Warpriest can use mass cure light wounds once per day as a spell-like ability. Treat the warpriest's caster level for this effect as equal to his highest divine caster level.

Fear Aura (Su): Once per day starting at 5th level, a Warpriest can emanate a fear aura in a 20-foot radius for 1 round per level. Foes must make a Will save (DC 10 + warpriest's class level + warpriest's Cha modifier) or be affected as if by a fear spell.

Heroes' Feast (Sp): Once per day, a Warpriest of 6th-level or higher can use heroes' feast as a spell-like ability.

Haste (Sp): At 7th level, a Warpriest gains the ability to use haste three times per day as a spell-like ability.

Mass Heal (Sp): Once per day, a Warpriest of 9th level or higher can use mass heal as a spell-like ability. Treat the warpriest's caster level for this effect as equal to his highest divine caster level.

Implacable Foe (Su): At 10th level, a Warpriest can channel positive (or negative) energy to keep allies fighting even after suffering mortal wounds. Activating this ability requires only a move action, but the Warpriest must concentrate to maintain it each round after that.

While active, the Warpriest emanates an aura with a 100-foot radius. Allies within the radius may ignore the effects of being reduced to 0 hp or less. However, any creature reduced to -20 hp dies immediately. When the effect ends or if a creature moves more than 100 feet away from the Warpriest, the normal effects of the damage apply immediately.

If the Warpriest normally turns undead, this ability affects living allies. If the Warpriest normally rebukes undead, this ability affects undead allies.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2007)

jksason said:
			
		

> He's short one on the BAB prereq, as well (he'd get that at level 7), so if you want me to hold off a level, I'll keep my notes from the all-cleric version of Donovan, too, and I can swap it out.



Nah... the prestige class isn't nearly so overpowering that I care that you're taking it now.  Especially with only gaining additional spells every other level.  So taking it now is a-okay with me.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2007)

I really wanted Ari to say "Fly, you fools" but there wasn't a balrog nearby.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2007)

stonegod... I just remembered when seeing your last action that you now have DR 5/magic all the time now.  I have to start remembering that during fights in the future.  If I ever forget to apply it, please remind me.

I've got to say... I dunno if 4th ed. is going to solve or reduce this problem... but playing a high-level / epic level campaign and character must be a pain in the ass with all these special abilities / feats / modifiers etc. that you have to remember.  Throw in spells and buffs and stuff... it's no wonder they're changing things up with the next edition.

I mean sheesh... just looking at Ari's sheet with all his stuff just makes my head swim sometimes.  It's really, really cool and adds to the character's mystique... don't get me wrong... it's just a real pain to remember all the rules.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I mean sheesh... just looking at Ari's sheet with all his stuff just makes my head swim sometimes.  It's really, really cool and adds to the character's mystique... don't get me wrong... it's just a real pain to remember all the rules.



I know, trust me.  Which is why I put all the relevant stuff in the OOC section.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 30, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sorry I wasn't on the boards this weekend to help discuss all of your leveling questions.  Here's some answers...
> 
> As far as using non-PH spells... that's absolutely fine.  Please just do me a favor and write the spell info on your character sheet so I can see how it works.




Okay, I'm adding Prayer and Awaken Sin (Spell Compendium p.21)


----------



## Velmont (Dec 4, 2007)

I've tried to make it as balanced as possible, keeping in mind object need to be usefull. Tell me what you think of that.

*Ari*
Ring of Protection (+3)
Poor AC for one of our tank. It will help him. And had the poor deal of teh last split.
+2 Armor shard
More protection for our tank
+1 Frost weapon shard
A tank need a good weapon, and cold is in theme with his mark  

*Donovan*
Ring of Protection +1 
Owned by Ari at the moment
Animated armor shard 
Caster need a free hand to cast and he is the only caster using a shield.
Disruption weapon shard
Must be put on a bludgeoing weapon
Holy weapon shard
Need a good person to carry

*Jango*
Necklace of Fire Shaping (While worn, any spell or spell-like ability that has the (fire) descriptor can be cast as though the caster had the Sculpt Spell feat as per Complete Arcane.  This does not increase casting time nor require using higher spell levels.  The choice of shapes include a cylinder 10' radius / 30 feet high; a 40' cone; four 10' cubes; a ball with 20' radius spread; or a 120' line)
Great with fireball, and does anyone else use as much fire as Jango?
Vest Of Greater Mage Armor (when worn, any Mage Armor spell cast upon the wearer increases the protection by 2 to a total of +6)
Only mage armor user

*Jina*
Dual Scabbard of Keen Edges (A dual-wield scabbard that holds two weapons at once, and casts Keen Edge on both weapons when drawn at the same time three times a day; if only one weapon is drawn, it still counts towards the scabbard's daily alotment of three)
Perfect for a dual weilding swordwoman.
+2 weapon shard
Dual weilder need better bonus to offset dual-weilding penalty
Base magic Weapon shard
For her off-hand weapon.

*Khalia*
Tome of Recall (for any spellcasters who acquire their daily spells by book memorization, if you read this tome right after studying your spell list, you can recall 5 levels worth of spells memorized and cast during the day)
Only bookish spellcaster
Brooch of Shielding
Worn by Jango. Brooch and necklace are the same slot, so jango can't have both, and Khalia being a main caster, Magic missile is a good way to disrupt casting, so usefull to her too.

*Rogan*
Boots of Speed
Always good to be able to make more sneak in a single round
+1 Armor shard
Need a bit more protection too
Base magic Weapon shard x2
For both his dagger


----------



## Velmont (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, by the way, this distribution is if we can do it... I still smell the trap. but looking foward so we don't waste too much time to split it if/when we can do it.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2007)

I am happy with the distro. More AC better.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good to me too. The scabbard is obviously perfect for Jina, and enhancements for both her weapons is great too. She can always turn it in to AC using Combat Expertise if she needs to.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the distribution, it works really well.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2007)

Works for me, though Khalia will probably end up ditching the _brooch of shielding_ for a _periapt of wisdom_ if she survives much longer. MAD issues...


----------



## Velmont (Dec 5, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Works for me, though Khalia will probably end up ditching the _brooch of shielding_ for a _periapt of wisdom_ if she survives much longer. MAD issues...




I agree there is a few things that might end sold and exchange for better equipement, but for now, it is more make a good use what we have. We will probably take some coins and gem too out of this hoard for futur use (buy items, bribe people or creature, ect...)


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2007)

Split works for me. Is there a max number any given weapon / piece of armor can use ? (since it seems the shards aren't, say, absorbed by the weapon but rather attached to it).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are okay with the split, it's fine with me.  However, just be aware that money equivilency-wise, Donovan is receiving hands down more than everybody.  Disruption, Holy, and Animated are all +2 enhancements and thus worth much more combined than the others.  But then again... Disruption isn't as frequently useful in practical use, so unless he sells his mace ever, it seems fine.  Just know that if Donovan ever does sell his heavy mace, he'll be getting the gold equivelant to a +5 weapon.  

To answer jksason... no, there is no maximum to the number of shards you can add to your equipment.  I just came up with the shard idea because it allows me to upgrade your equipment without having to replace everything.  If I put just a +2 longsword in the pile, Ari takes it, and we now have his +1 floating around as well.  And for someone like Donovan, whose armor has light fortification in addition to being +1... to give him better armor would have meant him having to give up the special ability he bought.  Which doesn't seem fair.

Plus, the shard concept means you could all pick and choose who got what, as opposed to me automatically designating it by putting a +2 longsword in the pile (which would automatically go to Ari), a +1 flaming dagger (which would have to go to Rogan) etc. etc.  This is more Weapons of Legacy-ish... where you keep your equipment... it just gets better.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, Khalia would very much like to have a _holy_ weapon, there's absolutely no way she'd take a shard over a character who's much more likely to use weapons in combat. And she can't use shields at all. Pretty much goes for the armor shard and Ring of Protection, too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2007)

As a group, we can always decide what is done if a character sells a magic item. It seems like we are a tight knit group and no one is out to amass the most treasure.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with Mista, that if the items are ever sold, we will eb able to distribute teh value more evenly between everyone. The distribution is not meant to be equal money share, but to give an optimal use of each item, and thus, raising the survival of the group.

I think this group is thight enough and they are not seeking fortune, even if they will not drop a chance to get some ressources, as it is always usefull when you have some quests to accomplish.

Also, I think with time, things will equilibrate. Look at Khlia's case. In the first distribution, she got nothing (she carries the gems). In the second distribution, she ended with a tome that is better then a pearl of power (5th level), which worth at least 25 000gp. That bring her back nearer the average and even beat Rogan, who has a loot around 20 000gp. And I don't even have teh sligthest idea how much worth the items of Jango, but it gives him a great flexibility with his spells.

Once we will get out of there and finish in a city, we will see which items we want to sell, who got what and try to distribute the value more evenly as possible.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, if folks are concerned, Ari can take everything. 

Updated with the proposed split. Yay >20 AC!


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 6, 2007)

If adding a +1 armor shard to piece of armor that already has a +1 enhancement, does it now make it a +2?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> If adding a +1 armor shard to piece of armor that already has a +1 enhancement, does it now make it a +2?



That is my understanding.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2007)

That is correct Mista Collins... it'd now be +2.

If folks haven't already, please update your character sheets with all your new equipment, as well as all the important updated armor and attack stats.  When I do combat I just view your sheets as-is, so your to hits, damage and AC should be calculated with all the extra points and stuff already in so I don't need to remember anything extra if possible.

A couple of requests for some of you in regards to your Rogue's Gallery sheets (to make them more easy for me to read):

*Velmont:*  In your section regarding Prophetic Favor you have the calculations listed for how many times you can enter it per day and how many rounds they last... but not the actual current totals.  Could you do me a favor and add the totals to the lines so I can see exactly how many you have?  By my calc at 6th level it'd look like this:

*Entering a Prophetic Favor require a full-round action.
*Can enter a Prophetic Favor [3] times per day. (Wis bonus + (1/2 * HD))
*Prophetic Favor lasts [9] rounds. (3 + (1/2 * Knowledge [Arcana] ranks))

Also, could you delete the blacked-out spells from your Spells Known list (or at the very least move them to the ends of their lines?)  The spells you actually have are getting pushed off the right of the code box because you have all these blank spells in the middle.    

*drothgery:*  As I don't really need to know the costs of items you started with anymore, you can delete the five scrolls from your equipment list that you scribed into your prayerbook (since you tecnically don't have the scrolls anymore).

*Autumn:*  In your Full Attack line, wouldn't the lightblade to hit be +8 rather than +9 (2 less than the regular attack roll of +10 for the lightblade?)

Also, could you add (15-20/x2) to your crit ranges in parenthesis next to your 18-20/x2 just so I remember that you have your keen edge abilities on occasion for your two blades?

*Mista Collins*:  Would it be possible to take your stat block out of sblock format and put it into [ code ] format instead? (like Jango/Khalia and Donovan's are in?)  I've found that I like being able to see at least part of everyone's stats as I scroll down.  Your appearance and advancement blocks can stay in sblocks no problem.

*Autumn/MistaCollins/jkason:*  Please *bold* and *color in* your character names at the top of each of your sheets (like Jango, Ari, and Khalia have done).  It just allows me to quickly scroll down and find each of the characters faster and easier.  Thanx!

Thanx all!  Please let me know here when you've updated your sheets with the new equipment so I can double check everything.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's the link to the RG.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198167


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2007)

Defcon: You're right on the attack bracket, nice catch! I'll add in the increased crit range.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2007)

*DEFCON1*: Question, Jango have taken some of the gold/gem/precious metal in the hoard (he can't carry all, there is just too much.). Can you tell me what he has taken and, if possible, the value of it, so I can log it in my character sheet.

And I've corrected Jango sheet in the RG


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the RG link. I think Donovan's all updated now.

jason


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *DEFCON1*: Question, Jango have taken some of the gold/gem/precious metal in the hoard (he can't carry all, there is just too much.). Can you tell me what he has taken and, if possible, the value of it, so I can log it in my character sheet.




Let's say for now that he's taken about 300 gold pieces worth of gems and coins (100 in gems, 200 in coin).


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 7, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Mista Collins*:  Would it be possible to take your stat block out of sblock format and put it into [ code ] format instead? (like Jango/Khalia and Donovan's are in?)  I've found that I like being able to see at least part of everyone's stats as I scroll down.  Your appearance and advancement blocks can stay in sblocks no problem.




Taken care of.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2007)

I think DEFCON's just getting back at me for all the times Jarrith's been in trouble...   

Ari will attempt to stabilize, only spending an AP if near -9.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Heh heh... hey don't blame me!  You're the one who started this whole last exchange with "Ari moves to the other platform" before anyone else brought up searching, checking, analyzing and the like.    

Besides... you're only at -1.  You have 9 more rounds before you're dead.  Let's just hope the others can figure out how to help you without dying themselves.  LOL!


----------



## Velmont (Dec 21, 2007)

Is Ari still have the rope attached to him?


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Is Ari still have the rope attached to him?




I think we got one! Reel the big sucker in!


----------



## drothgery (Dec 23, 2007)

FYI - I'll be out of town next week (starting tomorrow), and I don't know what my 'net access will be like. Back on New Year's Day.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Is Ari still have the rope attached to him?



No mentioned anything about removing it, so yes he still does.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope everyone had a safe and productive holiday season.  I'll be revving things back up this week and getting us through the end of this first section of the adventure.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect, I should start to be more active alter this week too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm back from a safe and fun holiday. Santa brought me a new job for Christmas! It shouldn't have an effect on my posting.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been back for a few days now, though I took an extra day of vacation and stayed home today.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 22, 2008)

If everyone is making the decision to pack up and return to Newthrone, please let me know what (if anything) you are all picking up to take back with you.  There's been quite a number of things you've left alone that you could grab if you so chose.

Once everyone has decided what you all want to grab and take back, I'll begin the posts detailing the return journey to the Q'Barran capitol.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, quickly, what loot we have found:

*Taken:*
Scepter
Amulet

Ring of Protection (+3)
Boots of Speed
Tome of Recall 
Necklace of Fire Shaping 
Dual Scabbard of Keen Edges 
Vest Of Greater Mage Armor 
Dragonshard Weapon and Armor/Shield Enhancers 
Weapon Enhancer Shards: +2, +1 Frost, Holy, Disruption, Base Magic x3
Armor/Shield Enhancer Shards: +2, +1, Animated
300 gold pieces worth of gems and coins 

Greatclub +1
Breastplate +1
Brooch Of Shielding
Cloak Of Resistance +1
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x4
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (35 charges)
Ring of Counterspells (Fireball)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
Bag with Gems and Small Dragonshards (450gp)

*Left behind:*
Lot of gold, precious metal and gems
Masterwork Spear
Masterwork Greatclub x4
Masterwork Breastplate x4

Do I forget something?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2008)

I vote for taking as much of the gold and various gems as possible. Anyone with extra room in a Heward's Handy Haversack or a Bag of Holding?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 23, 2008)

Khalia's got a bag of holding.


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: dragomarked plot twists: Neat!  But aren't Aberrant marks a feat? Do I need to swap out one of my existing feats for this one? 

thanks,

jason


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

Jango gives a nice speech and you don't even react to it. As I told, action speak louder then appearance


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango gives a nice speech and you don't even react to it. As I told, action speak louder then appearance



What, did you say something, Velmont?


----------



## drothgery (Feb 4, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Re: dragomarked plot twists: Neat!  But aren't Aberrant marks a feat? Do I need to swap out one of my existing feats for this one?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jason




In the past, when DEFCON1's given someone a feat or other ability in-game, it hasn't been at the cost of an existing one.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe not, he has been known to hear voices, why not his own


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango gives a nice speech and you don't even react to it. As I told, action speak louder then appearance




D'oh! I post from work, so sometimes I wind up having to stop mid-post and return to it later. Looks like your post landed in the middle of that and I missed it when the page refreshed. 

Actually, though, the post reminds me: I don't remember if we all know Ari has an Aberrant mark or not, or is it just Jango who knows because they were both marked? 

For that matter, is there a Church position on dragonmarks (i.e., should Donovan be concerned about persecution by his church for being "an aberration.")?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Actually, though, the post reminds me: I don't remember if we all know Ari has an Aberrant mark or not, or is it just Jango who knows because they were both marked?



Only Jango knows (because Ari told him when Jango manifested his mark). AFAIK, only Jango, Ari, and our Dragon friend know of his mark.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> For that matter, is there a Church position on dragonmarks (i.e., should Donovan be concerned about persecution by his church for being "an aberration.")?



None as far as I know canonically. Aberrants were looked only with revulsion in the long ago past, but now its suspicion more than anything else (many because many folks still give them a bad name). Even the dragonmarked houses are less 'Kill on sight' than they used to be. But, it still has a social stigma to it in some places.

Of course, DEFCON's Eberron might do things a little different, but I haven't picked up on it yet.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

Jango knows about Ari,s mark because Ari told him in the first adventure.

And I have played Jango while he had his mark as someone who feared to have his secret revealed and finally get rejected by everyone. His fear were consuming him, and that,s how the Daelkyr successfully lure him into his lair again to merge with him. As DEFCON1 never contradict Jango's point of view (which might have been exagereted by the elf's imagination) I suppose there is still some social stigmatisation of the aberant mark wearer.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never made a position on aberrant dragonmarks causing distress in the general population for the simple reason that I haven't had to yet.  Ari and Jango have both always kept their marks a secret, so we have not yet had to see how regular people would react.      Although an interesting indication might be to look at the fact that the inner circle of Daggerspell Guardians all had aberrant marks.  Did they follow Zendarrill Lorren (Sur'Kil) and come together as a group because they gathered more strength that way?  That they were otherwise ostrascized and only by joining the Guardians did they feel safe?  Things to wonder about. 

Now if Donovan chooses to show off his new mark, then we might get an idea of the reaction from people, especially from the Templars.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I have never made a position on aberrant dragonmarks causing distress in the general population for the simple reason that I haven't had to yet.  Ari and Jango have both always kept their marks a secret, so we have not yet had to see how regular people would react.      Although an interesting indication might be to look at the fact that the inner circle of Daggerspell Guardians all had aberrant marks.  Did they follow Zendarrill Lorren (Sur'Kil) and come together as a group because they gathered more strength that way?  That they were otherwise ostrascized and only by joining the Guardians did they feel safe?  Things to wonder about.
> 
> Now if Donovan chooses to show off his new mark, then we might get an idea of the reaction from people, especially from the Templars.  We'll have to wait and see.




Well, given that he was already used to covering up all his tattoos and scars, it's unlikely he'll be walking around with his shirt off all of a sudden just to test the waters. 

Of course, the entire party knows, and Donovan's never been much of a secret-keeper, so I suspect his mark won't be much of a secret unless and until it has to be. But since his mark's power is to make people afraid of him, judging reactions may be difficult until he learns to control it.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2008)

Things to sell:
Greatclub +1
Breastplate +1

Also, if you have any item you find useless and want to sell, go on. We will see all the money we have and then split it evenly. I know some people have gain more items then other, and that will be considered in the futur loot when I split them.


Also, I suppose that Aern will leave the story line because of Unkabear inactivity in this thread. I've also noticed that Autumn havn't been active for a month. I don't remember we had been warn of a possible inactivity.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Aern will be left at the Silver Flame temple and not move onto the next part of the adventure.

I haven't decided what I'm going to do about Jina yet... whether she'll stay in Newthrone as well or if we have her tag along on the off-chance Autumn comes back.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Also, I suppose that Aern will leave the story line because of Unkabear inactivity in this thread. I've also noticed that Autumn havn't been active for a month. I don't remember we had been warn of a possible inactivity.




I didn't see anything on that front. Autumn was setting up a PBP game that I had a character ready to go in at the end of December, but hasn't been seen on ENWorld since Jan 5.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2008)

I know that Autumn was in another game with me and either backed out completely because things were getting hectic for him, or stated he would be slow at posting. I'm going to try and dig that up somewhere.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> It's a Dragonmark plague! Knew we should have gotten all our shots before we went adventuring.



Actually, I think Ari's already inoculated.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a very interesting turn of events. "Odd" doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2008)

For now, it seems Jango had his shot already. Maybe he is immune since he got his own mark removed. I wonder if it is something related to the Eye's room or to the battle where Jango lost his mark.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

Unless Ari and Jango get another mark! That'd make them freaks for sure.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2008)

Ironicaly, Jango would not bother much having his mark back. He knows now what his fear have made and now with his new insight with the prophecy and the knowing he would not be alone with such mark would make him accept it.

And Ari could gain a new power...


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

We waiting on any one elses plans?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> We waiting on any one elses plans?




I don't think so.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay folks!  Got a bit behind on things.  New post is up!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think just to keep the game thread from becoming too long and unwieldy, I'm going to shortly start the Eyes of the Lich Queen Ch. 2 in-game thread.  Once everyone's on the boat we're entering the second part of the adventure, so I think a new thread will be good.

Couple other things to bring up:

Right now we are at 5 players.  My question is whether any of you think we should re-open admission to the game to get back up to 6 or 7?  All 5 of you are all very active players, and we have a very good spread of character roles, so staying with just the 5 is easily doable and I'm quite happy to stay where we are.  But if any of you feel like we are missing something in the group, I can certainly look for another player or two if necessary.

Our roles are pretty well covered.  Ari and Donovan cover tanking, Donovan and Khalia cover healing, Rogan covers skills and dps, Jango covers arcane power, and Khalia covers ranged combat and non-combat skills.

Secondly... we all know that 4E will be coming out in June.  I do not know how many of you are planning to switch over right away, but I am up in the air about it.  As I do not play D&D at the tabletop right now, I might very well decide not to buy the books at the start (since ENWorld is my only current D&D playing.  The question I have is whether everyone would want to continue the game regardless of whether it stays 3.5 or switches to 4.0?  It's the kind of thing where I may read 4E and be so blown away by it that I just wouldn't be able to go back to 3.5... but at the same time, quite a lot of our characters would need to be revamped severely if we upgraded (no hexblades, no sorcerers, no archvists, no prestige classes etc.)  I'm inclined to say we'll just stick with 3.5, but there's no guarantee any of us would be able to stand playing the antiquated system once 4E comes out.  Just wanted people's opinions on the matter.

Thanx folks!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm fine w/ our current set.

4E won't have dragonmarks either, which will make things interesting... I'm fine w/ sticking w/ 3.5 for now, though I plan on going 4E in RL (though the Savage Tide game I'm in will stay 3.5).


----------



## Velmont (Mar 6, 2008)

For being 5, I don't have a problem. If we open again, I would say for no more then one extra player. Over 6 I feel like there is too much people around and there is always some people that feels useless.

For the 4th edition, I don't think it would be a godo move for this game. We are using too many 3.5 rules that won't be easily adapted ot the 4th edition. Also, I havn't much a problem with an old system. I've always focus more on the roleplay over the rollplay and the system behind the story just help the story flow. I think we will lose some flavor of the character if we change to 4th edition.


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll just echo the other sentiments. I think we're doing all right with our current roster, and on the 3.5/4E issue, I'd also agree that conversion seems like kind of a monster of a task to tackle. If there's some mechanic everyone falls in love with in 4E, we could always House Rule it into this game. If not, I'm content to keep going with what we've been doing. 

jason


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd want to keep up with this game, whether sticking in 3.5 or moving 4e, at least until the 4e Eberron setting book comes out (presumably next year sometime). I've liked most of what I've seen of 4e, so I'll probably make an attemt at a 4e Khalia when I get the books just as a thought experiment if nothing else. If I've largely moved to 4e by then, though, at that point I'll probably want to switch.

Dave's thought experiments on 4e-izing our party...

Khalia - I'm thinking human cleric with a bit of wizard and/or warlord training (if, as expected, warlords have some 'aura' effects, it might be the best way to simulate Dark Knowledge)
Jango - Eladrin wizard (he seems more like a 'high elf' than a 'wood elf' to me)
Ari - Human fighter with some warlock training
Rogan - Human rogue
Donovan - Human paladin (4e clerics don't seem as front-line oriented as 3e clerics, and 4e paladins less tied to alignments; I suspect a melee cleric probably works better as a pally)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 6, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Ari - Human fighter with some warlock training



That'd work rather well w/ the curses. I'd like to see the Swordmage from the 4EFRPG (the arcane defender) as well.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 6, 2008)

I think our current roster is pretty set. I don't think I could pick a character type that we really need or that would help us immensely.

As for 4th Edition, I'd prefer to stick with 3.5. I am currently in the same situation as you DEFCON and my gaming is currently limited to EN World right now. I haven't even really bothered looking over most (READ: any) of the 4th Edition stuff because I am happy and content with what I have now. I think the conversion might be a little much for the setting and/or characters we have now.

No matter the decisions, I will stick with this game as it has been very enjoyable and I like our cast.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds good.  We'll stay with just the five of you and 3.5 for now.  Unless we all get blown away by 4E and want to swap out regardless of conversion issues, we'll stick with 3.5 even when it comes out.

When I create the Ch. 2 thread, you'll see it on the board and I'll let you all know it's up here as well.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

I got a question. When I am using a Prophetic Favor, all my spells (except teh ones of my highest level) are Empowered. I have an Eberron Shard that allow me to Empower any Scorching Ray. I was wondering that if both effect stacks? I would say not and I was thinking the shard might not be totally useless but is somehow less interesting, and I might sell it soon to buy something better.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2008)

How often can you use Prophetic Favor? It might be good to hold onto the shard.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

Four time a day for now, and it takes me a standard action to enter in Prophetic Favor. Sure, it is usefull, but if I feels there is something more usefull to have and I lack money, I might sell it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 10, 2008)

They do not stack.  So the shard would only be useful if you had already entered a Prophetic Favor four times in the day already.

Although if you had already done that, my guess is you probably wouldn't have any spells slots left for that day with which to cast another Scorching Ray.  

Selling it is certainly an option.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2008)

Sometimes, I might not want to take the time of entering a prophetic favor and cast a scorching ray immediatly. And also, I,m not sure yet what I want. I might save money and buy something that worth more then 4k later.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've started the Chapter 2 thread, so all further in-game posts should be using that one.  Since nobody replied to the old post, my guess is everyone already has what they need and is ready to continue on.  If you have anything else quickly to do in Newthrone, post it quickly... otherwise the ship will set sail and we'll move onto the next phase of the adventure.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I've started the Chapter 2 thread, so all further in-game posts should be using that one.  Since nobody replied to the old post, my guess is everyone already has what they need and is ready to continue on.  If you have anything else quickly to do in Newthrone, post it quickly... otherwise the ship will set sail and we'll move onto the next phase of the adventure.



Linky?

I'll do a quick sweep, but I didn't really see anything (1.7k gp is below the threshold on a lot of the more useful stuff).


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2008)

Chapter 2


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool. I think an _eternal wand of shield_ would work for out friend Ari until he can afford an animated shield.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2008)

FYI - due to some issues with my home PC, I may not be posting as frequently as I'd like to until I get it fixed/replaced.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 17, 2008)

No prob... post when you can.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I know in-game the talk has been for Ari and Rogan to go find Yellin and speak to him by themselves... but what are the rest of you going to do if that's the case?

If you have no ideas for what Khalia, Jango and Donovan might do in the meantime... I'd rather just have all five of you go speak with the guy just so you all have some way to contribute to the game.  Yeah, it might make sense "in-game" to only go with two people to see him... but I'd rather have everyone have fun "out-of-game" first.

But if the three of you have some other idea of what you can do and how to contribute without going with Ari and Rogan... I have no problems splitting the group up for the time being if that's the case.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2008)

Khalia might research local birth/death/historical records for our Jhem-whatshisname to see what she could find. Someone might want to check shipping records for our missing noble to see when he left. other than that, ... ?


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd mostly thought we'd be meandering around town looking for trouble. We know others are looking for the eye, so they might have followed the same clues we did in getting here. Alternately, he'd probably stick with Khalia to watch her back (go team divine and all that.  )

Of course, if there's no in-game negative to all of us heading to talk to him, I'm always a fan of sticking together so as to avoid getting picked off. 

jason


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

I think drothgery's PC is still dead, so not sure how often he's checking in. Just in case you were waiting for his response.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 27, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think drothgery's PC is still dead, so not sure how often he's checking in. Just in case you were waiting for his response.




Yeah, my laptop is still dead (and the signals seem to have gotten crossed somewhere in sending me the box to ship it off to Dell's repair center). Though I've got my old PC up and running @home, so if I had a good idea for something for Khalia to do, I could probably have slipped in a post.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think drothgery's PC is still dead, so not sure how often he's checking in. Just in case you were waiting for his response.




lol... quick confusion here. PC like Player's Character or PC like Personal Computer   

Staying together might be a good idea.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 27, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> lol... quick confusion here. PC like Player's Character or PC like Personal Computer
> 
> Staying together might be a good idea.




Khalia is quite alive, even if her player has a broken laptop and has been sucked into Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360...


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2008)

mmmmmm..... Lost Odyssey. That and Catan on XBox 360 have been taking up a lot of my free time lately.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 1, 2008)

Sincerest apologies!  With the new baby and trying to get back in the swing of things at work from being out on paternity leave... I let the game lapse.  My fault entirely, and I should have posted something.  My apologies again!

However, I have just done an update, so if everyone is still within shouting distance of the thread, the game can continue!  Hope you're all still around!

Thanx!


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2008)

By-the-bye, best bump ever, Mista Collins.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 6, 2008)

haha... thanks. I have seen better, but I strive to do my best.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 13, 2008)

I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed this game, but I am going to have to drop from it. With the workload I have at work, along with going back for my Masters fulltime and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep up with all my games. This probably won't slow down for another year.

I want to thank you DEFCON for running such a great game. It was one of the better games I have ever been a part of. I really wish I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.

I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 15, 2008)

Thanx for the post Mista Collins, best of luck with your future studies.

Although this brings up a very good point that I haven't wanted to admit to myself, but which has probably been obvious for a month now... that I haven't been on the ball with my game either.  This hasn't been about time... as I've been able to post occasionally on the games I play... but it's mainly been about motivation.  For whatever reasons... my desire to stay on top of my GMing duties with my game has been non-existant.  A lot of that was due to my wife giving birth and thus my focus elsewhere, but the rest of it is just my compulsion to GM has trickled away.  I dunno if this has anything to do with my excitement for 4E's arrival and thus my urge to play 3.5 has waned... but that also might be a possibility.

So that being said... I'm going to suspend the game indefinantly.  My thanks to all you folks for being awesome players... especially to drothgery, stonegod, and Velmont for sticking with me since the Warriors of the Coast days.  And my apologies for letting the game peter out.  But I guess that's par for the course in PbP eh?

My best to you all, and if/when 4E arrives and I have an urge to GM a game of that... I'll be sure to send out notices to you all.  I don't expect that to happen any time soon... but who really knows?  Thanx again for all your great work.

(PS - stonegod, I'm still staying active in the game's I'm playing, so I haven't left your game.  Just wanted to let you know.)


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to see this one go; its one of my longest running and Ari has been a blast. Thanks for the fun!

Don't worry, I won't kill Jarrith for this. I'll just do it for other reasons.


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2008)

I must tell I have many things to think about these time, and taking some games off to ligthen my time on internet is welcome. Sadly, Jango was among my most interesting PC, so if in a futur, you wnat to continu that game (maybe in 4E), you can tell me, I'll probably willing to continue if time allow me.


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2008)

FWIW, I'll probably have a 4e Khalia put together shortly after I get my books. She's looking like a base of a caster cleric, with wizard multiclassing feats (and ritual casting). I'll post her when I'm done.


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2008)

Similar idea here; I'll be doing 4E converts of most of my "iconic" chars to get a feeling for the system.


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2008)

I've downloaded 4th edition book yesterday and we started a game. We had the time to play only a single combat: a figther, a wizard and a fey pact warlock against a few goblin minions and I must tell I liked to play the Warlock.

I am not sure how I could convert Jango to 4th edition. I feel him something between a Warlock (pact with a Dragon?) and a Wizard. Maybe I'll do a multicalss.


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Similar idea here; I'll be doing 4E converts of most of my "iconic" chars to get a feeling for the system.




Yup.
So Khalia as a cleric with a touch of wizard, Sanne (half-elf swashbuckler/artificer/windwright captain) as a rogue trained in Arcana (though we don't have dragonmarks yet), Daen (human warmage, former tabletop PC) as a wizard with a few warrior-ish feat choices, and Neel (human fighter, my current tabletop PC) probably fighter, but maybe Paladin (he's a heavy armor sword & board guy).


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2008)

An attempt to convert Jango...

*Jango Silversun*  
Male Elf Wizard 6
Alignement: Good

Initiative +1; Senses Perception 16, Insight 19
HP 44; Bloodied 22; Healing Surge 11; Surges Per Day 6
AC 18; Fort 15, Ref 17, Will 17
Speed 7
Action Points 1

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Racial Features:
Vision: Low-Light
Skill Bonuses: +2 Nature, +2 Perception
Elven Weapon Proficiency: Proficiency with Longbow and Shortbow
Fey Origin: Considered a fey related to effects
Group Awarness: You grant non-elf allies within 5 squares +1 Perception 
Wild Step: Ignore difficult ground while shifting

Class Features:
Staff Defence: +1 to AC.

Proficiencies:
Armor: Cloth
Weapon: Dagger, Quatterstaff
implement: Orb, Staff, Wand

Armor: 

Weapon:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Str  8 (-1) Dex 13 (+1) Con 14 (+2)
Int 18 (+4) Wis 13 (+1) Cha 14 (+2)

Languages Common, Elven, Draconic

Feats: 
Ritual Caster
Astral Fire: +1 to Fire and Radiant Damage
Jack-of-all-trade: Trained in Arcane and gain one at-will power as en encounter power.
Durable: Gain 2 healing surge
Elven Precision: +2 to reroll with elven accuracy

Skills:
Arcane +12*, Diplomacy +10*, History +12*, Insight +9*, Nature +6, Perception +6
* Trained Skill

Rituals:
Animal Messenger (1)
Comprehend Language (1)
Secret Page (1)
Endure Element (2)
Magic Circle (5)

Gears:
? gp; 0/80 lbs

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Powers:
At-Will:
*Ghost Sound* - Wizard Cantrip
Standard Action - Arcane, Illusion - Ranged 10
One object or unnoccupied square - N/A
Effect: Can cause a sound as loud as a yelling or figthing person to a whisper that only a single person can hear.

*Light* - Wizard Cantrip
Minor Action - Arcane - Ranged 5
One object or unnoccupied square - N/A
Effect: Create a light that fill a burst of 4 squares for 5 minutes. It is a free action to put it out. You can only have one light at a time.

*Mage Hand* - Wizard Cantrip
Minor Action - Arcane, Conjuration - Ranged 5
Effect: Manipulate an object of 20. It take a move action to move it 5 squares and a free to drop it. You can only have one mage hand at a time.
Sustain Minor

*Prestidigitation* - Wizard Cantrip
Standard Action - Arcane - Ranged 2
Effect: Varies

*Magic Missile* - Wizard Attack 1
Stadard Action - Arcane, Force, Implement - Ranged 20
One creature – Int vs. Refl
Hit: 2d4 + 4[Int] force Damage
Special: Count as a ranged basic attack

*Scorching Burst* - Wizard Attack 1
Stadard Action - Arcane, Fire, Implement - Burst 1 within 10 squares
Each creature in burst – Int vs. Refl
Hit: 1d6 + 5[Int + Astral Fire] fire Damage

Encounter:
*Elven Accuracy* - Elf Feature
Free Action - N/A - N/A
Personal - N/A
Effect: Reroll one attack roll and take the second result.

*Staff Defence* - Wizard Arcane Implement Mastery
Immediate Interrupt - N/A - N/A
Personal - N/A
Effect: +2 [Con] to defence against one attack

*Ray of Enfeeblement* – Wizard 1 
Standard Action - Arcane, Implement, Necrotic - Ranged 10
One creature - Int vs. Fort
Hit: 1d10 + 4[Int] necrotic damage and target is weakened until the end of your next turn

*Fire Shroud* - Wizard 3
Stadard Action - Arcane, Fire, Implement - Close Burst 3
Each creature in burst – Int vs. Fort
Hit: 1d8 + 5[Int + Astral Fire] fire Damage and ongoing fire damage of 5 (save ends)

Daily:
+*Flaming Sphere* – Wizard 1 
Standard Action - Arcane, Conjuration, Fire, Implement - Ranged 10
One creature next to the sphere - Int vs. Refl
Hit: 2d6 + 5[Int + Astral Fire] fire damage
Effect: Conjure a sphere of fire in an unoccupied square. Any creature starting his turn next to teh sphere take 1d4 + 4 [Int] fire damage. Move the sphere up to 6 squares as a move action.

*Sleep* – Wizard 1 
Standard Action - Arcane, Implement, Sleep - Burst 2 within 20 squares
Each creature in burst - Int vs. Will
Hit: Target is slowed (save ends) and fall unconscious if fail first saving throw (save ends).
Miss: Target is slowed (save ends)

*Expeditious Retreat* – Wizard 2
Move Action  - Arcane - N/A
Peronsal - N/A
Effect: Shift twice your speed

+*Shield* – Wizard 2
Immediate Interrupt  - Arcane, Force - N/A
Peronsal - N/A
Effect: Gain +4 to AC or Reflex defence until the end of your next turn

+*Fireball* – Wizard 5
Standard Action - Arcane, fire, implement - Burst 3 within 20 squares
Each Creature in Burst - Int vs. Refl.
Hit: 3d6 + 5[Int + Astral Fire] fire Damage
Miss: Half damage

*Web* – Wizard 5
Standard Action - Arcane, Implement, Zone - Burst 2 within 20 squares
Each Creature in Burst - Int vs. Refl.
Hit: Immobolized (Save Ends)
Effect: Zone of web until teh end of encounter or 5 minutes. Zone is difficult terrain and anyone finishing in the zone is immobolized (save ends)

+*Invisibility* – Wizard 6
Standard Action - Arcane, Illusion - Range 5
You or one creature - N/A
Effect: Become invisible until the end of your next turn. Become visible if target attack.
Sustain Standard: As long as teh target stay within range.

*Levitate* – Wizard 6
Move Action - Arcane -N/A
Personal - N/A
Effect: Can move up to four square vertically. Cannot be higher then 4 square high. -2 Ac and Refl while aloft. No falling damage.
Sustain Move: Until the end of the encounter or 5 minutes. While sustaining, you can move 3 square up/down or 1 square horizontally.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2008)

My books are on order from Amazon, so it'll be a little while before I see what's what.  But changing over characters from 3.5 to 4E is an interesting idea.  I'll be curious to see what some of my characters might look like.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> My books are on order from Amazon, so it'll be a little while before I see what's what.  But changing over characters from 3.5 to 4E is an interesting idea.  I'll be curious to see what some of my characters might look like.



Here is my conversion of Ari (with others). Had to tweak the Warlock multiclassing as it seems borked and didn't do what I wanted it to do.

I've made one approach to Jarrith as a Rogue with the some cleric multiclassing; seems more in character than the other way around.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 9, 2008)

Stealing stonegod's template...

Khalia ir'Indari

*The Concept*
Khailia is a variant of what I call the 'noble sorceress' archetype, educated, usually noble-born young women with magical powers. The most popular example I can think of is  Moiraine Damodred from Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time (or Elayne Trakand, from the same series). Though Khalia much more strongly resembles the young Moiraine from New Spring than the mature adult we see in the mainline novels. In 3e, she's an Archivist - a class from Heroes of Horror that granted divine spells and bonuses to allies fighting monsters based on her knowledge.

*Moving to 4E*
In combat, she relied mostly on party buffing spells and abilities, divne/sacred attacks, and healing. So in 4e she clearly has the Leader role, and as a spellcaster who used weapons at range if at all, and a devotee of the Silver Flame, she seems much better suited as a cleric rather than a warlord.

*The Conversion*

*Khalia ir'Indari Level 6 Human Cleric*
*Initiative* +1; *Senses* Perception +9
*HP* 47; *Bloodied* 23; *Healing Surge* 11; *Surges Per Day* 7
*AC* 20; *Fort* 16, *Ref* 19, *Will* 22
*Speed* 6
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*dagger* (standard; at-will) ? *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d4 damage.
*staff* (standard; at-will) ? *Weapon*
+4 vs AC; 1d8 damage.
*dagger* (standard; at-will) ? *Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d4+2 damage
*crossbow* (standard; at-will) ? *Weapon*
+6 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage
*lance of faith* (standard; at-will) ? *Divine, Implement, Radiant*
+9 vs Ref; 1d8+5 damage, and one ally you can see gainss +2 power bonus to next attack
*sacred flame* (standard; at-will) ? *Divine, Implement, Radiant*
+9 vs Ref; 1d8+5 damage
*Priest's Shield* (standard; at-will) ? *Divine, Weapon*
Attack: +3 _staff +1_ vs AC
Hit: 1d8+1. You and 1 ally gain a +1 power bonus to AC until end of next turn.

(at this point I gave up marking out powers...
divine glow (enc., divine)
bless (util/daily, divine)
beacon of hope (daily, divine)
daunting light (enc, divine)
consecrated ground (daily)
cure serious wounds (util/daily)

[class abilities]
channel divinity
healer's lore
healing word
ritual casting
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Alignment* Lawful Good; *Languages* Common, Draconic, Deep Speech, Supernal, Abyssal (in 3.5, she spoke Common, Daelkyr, Draconic, and Infernal)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 13 (+1) *Con* 10 (+0)
*Int* 16 (+3) *Wis* 18 (+4) *Cha* 14 (+2)
base: ability modifier+5 (3 + 2 from Jack of all trades)
arcana +11, diplomacy +10, history +11, insight +12, religion +12

* Trained Skill
*Feats:*  human preserverence, Pelor's The Silver Flame's Radience, linguist, jack of all trades, astral fire
*Gear* _holy symbol +2_, _leather armor +2_, _staff +1_, _amulet of protection +1_, crossbow, other stuff

rituals known
- comprehend languages, silence, secret page, detect secret doors, magic circle, cure disease, discern lies, remove affliction

*Thoughts*
The main divergence Khalia has from the Archivist build is that almost none of her abilities key off of intelligence, which was her primary stat in 3.5. She also has armor proficiencies she doesn't use, and a weapon-oriented power she took because she had no choice (as a human, she got 3 of 4 Cleric at-will powers). She's a somewhat better healer in this build, but probably a sub-optimal cleric, and wizard multi-classing doesn't really give her access to any powers that match well with her concept.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Rogue with a cleric multiclass is probably the best way to go.  Jarrith has always been mainly about the rogue abilities with the cleric bits for flavor (and to qualify for the prestige class).

I wonder what a 'templar' class (a divine striker) might look like and if that might be the best possible option for Jarrith if/when a divine striker is ever made.


----------

